# [DISCUSSION] Best phone you have ever owned?



## Xelio (Oct 28, 2012)

I vote for HTC Desire. For it's massive choice of ROMs. And it's still running great with ICS. :good:


----------



## stelakis88 (Oct 28, 2012)

HTC Desire Bravo ftw. Almost 2 years on this device and it still stands up to my expectations.


----------



## ares. (Oct 28, 2012)

iPhone 4S


----------



## buma82 (Oct 28, 2012)

the galaxy note II! it's screen is beautiful and the battery lasts for about two day. at least for me. brilliant buy, at least for me :victory:


----------



## batna.antab (Oct 28, 2012)

Xelio said:


> I vote for HTC Desire. For it's massive choice of ROMs. And it's still running great with ICS. :good:

Click to collapse



Design : HTC diamond
Overall : iPhone 4


Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## jetsetwilly (Oct 28, 2012)

Sure it's already been said - HTC HD2 - no contest.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## frittentheke (Oct 28, 2012)

Google Nexus One. Thanks to Cyanogenmod the phone always stayed up to date software wise. Even CM10, though not officially supported, is being ported by some nice fellows to my great phone. I already consider upgrading, since the displays and the raw CPU power of newer multi-core phones (other people have) makes me jealous sometimes. But in smart phone timescale, my Nexus One had a long life and served me well.


----------



## B B S (Oct 28, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S3 :fingers-crossed:


----------



## gilbydakid (Oct 28, 2012)

buma82 said:


> the galaxy note II! it's screen is beautiful and the battery lasts for about two day. at least for me. brilliant buy, at least for me :victory:

Click to collapse



I have to go agree with this. 

Sent from the Galaxy beast note ll


----------



## JeffBenjamin (Oct 28, 2012)

iPhone 5, hands down.


----------



## Psykologikal (Oct 29, 2012)

Samsung galaxy s. Had that phone forever. Thanks to cyanogen mod and the aokp project its running jellybean today. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## boxape (Oct 29, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy SIII & Samsung Galaxy Note II is the BEST & BEAST!!


----------



## Clarkiss (Oct 29, 2012)

LG Esteem.. well at least so far but im about 2 pay checks away from my very sexy Galaxy s3 and that phone will without question be the best phone I will have ever owned by far.. Gonna set me back $500+ Tax since im under no contract but im ok with that given my service is awesome and monthly bill is price point is very affordable:good:


----------



## winsonlam (Oct 29, 2012)

acro s...

Sent from my Xperia Acro S using xda app-developers app


----------



## sireangelus (Oct 29, 2012)

sony ericcson p800


----------



## h7esyval (Oct 29, 2012)

HTC Desire, easily. I used it for 1,5 years and it's still my backup phone.


----------



## iFlames (Oct 29, 2012)

iPhone 4S (iPhone 5 coming soon)


----------



## sudkcoce (Oct 29, 2012)

HTC Desire.


----------



## atadres (Oct 29, 2012)

HTC EVO 4g wooow the development for that phone wass so goood and still is runing strong! the phone itself suffered from a couple set backs mainly battery life and the charger port stopped working but wow! that phone was fire i bought the s3 and i returned it 10 days later i got bored of it exchanged it for a pantech and now im trying to get pantechs on the map! i really hope the devs here let us pantech flex users get in on the action and start a forum thread
 for us


----------



## MiKe7774 (Oct 29, 2012)

Xperia Arc S


----------



## elementunkn (Oct 29, 2012)

I would have to say the best phone I have ever owned was either the SGS3 I have now or the jailbroken iPhone 4S. I also really loved my RAZR and my Blackberry Curve 8310 back in the day.


----------



## mbrinker96 (Oct 30, 2012)

I loved my HTC sensation


----------



## dfreake (Oct 30, 2012)

LG optimus 4x the design is slick from single core galaxy ace to 4 core is a great upgrade for me

nyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyan


----------



## vukia (Oct 30, 2012)

dfreake said:


> LG optimus 4x the design is slick from single core galaxy ace to 4 core is a great upgrade for me
> 
> nyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyan

Click to collapse



Ericsson T28.. the Progressive phone in that year...


----------



## edwaldo (Oct 30, 2012)

Galaxy note:good:


----------



## klammjos (Oct 30, 2012)

as of right now s2 but hope that changes to note 2 soon


----------



## BBEG (Oct 31, 2012)

Nokia 6230. It had a color screen and the battery is probably still at 80%.


Sent from my Clip+ using MP3s.


----------



## athealan (Oct 31, 2012)

Galaxy 3 very few come even close and the new Roms are getting better and better


----------



## younix258 (Oct 31, 2012)

I would have to say my original razr v3 was the coolest  and my bb curve 8320 was the best communications device ive had. The vibrant was good too tho lol. My only bad buy was the razr2 v8  talk about unmet expectations

Sent from my GT-N8013 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Astrinhu (Oct 31, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S2 baby! Was a major upgrade from my previous Nokia phones.


----------



## HukkaHD (Oct 31, 2012)

HTC Desire HD
Big screen, good processor for it's age and SO much roms!


----------



## ghao (Oct 31, 2012)

Zte 970

Sent from my ZTE N881E using xda premium


----------



## mawie70 (Oct 31, 2012)

RAZR xt 910 is the best for me. :good:


----------



## c1oud (Oct 31, 2012)

Galaxy S2 for me. But i think that galaxy note 2 which i bought recently will be better! It seems perfect!


----------



## elfysrfr (Oct 31, 2012)

HTC One X so far...though the HD2 is the most versatile and in a very close 2nd!


----------



## Green Ranger (Oct 31, 2012)

Galaxy s2


----------



## mesh626 (Oct 31, 2012)

I've had a few phones and I honestly love my new Galaxy S3. Before that I really liked my Mytouch 4g Slide.


----------



## hungry81 (Nov 1, 2012)

HTC HD2. Still using it as my work phone. It's awesome

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda premium


----------



## BX2MD (Nov 1, 2012)

So far for me the evo 4G 

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## hutch8891 (Nov 1, 2012)

So far it is a tie between the iPhone 4s and the Samsung Galaxy S3..


----------



## Omyn (Nov 1, 2012)

At the time, my Nexus One.


----------



## elfysrfr (Nov 1, 2012)

hungry81 said:


> HTC HD2. Still using it as my work phone. It's awesome
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's still the go to phone, all around workhorse...win 6.5, android, ubuntu, win7, meego...the phone that'll never die


----------



## whidix (Nov 1, 2012)

HTC Desire is great but doesn't have enough memory for apps, you need to use other way with root.  

But now I have Galaxy S+ is great have a nice memory to install apps but is a bit slower..  But it's okay... 

S+ is the most great smartphone i got...  I hope some day I will aspiring to get one great..  But at the moment is not the case ^^


Enviado desde mi Galaxy S Plus
MIUI v.4 [ICS 4.0.4]


----------



## gtirsmiley (Nov 1, 2012)

either the galaxy s3 or my old nokia 6600!


----------



## insiemes (Nov 1, 2012)

Seriously Nokia 3310, 
Unbreakable and durable 

Sent from my X8 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dkmali (Nov 1, 2012)

Samsung galaxy s plus (I9001) 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## patryk48 (Nov 1, 2012)

Sony Ericsson Live with Walkman.

Wysłane z mojego WT19i


----------



## aOneLeggedMan (Nov 1, 2012)

*HTC One S*

I came off a MyTouch4G that went for an unplanned swim. My One s is lightning fast and stable. I hate Sense though... i don't understand what all the excitement is over. Everything on it is redundant and unnecessary. Mostly i find all the menus annoying so i rooted and installed vanilla JB.


----------



## Me‎ (Nov 1, 2012)

best phone I had/ve is xperi U lol


----------



## up_on1 (Nov 2, 2012)

*Samsung captivate!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I like the samsung captivate! Yea yea, I know its a little older but its a goodie! I'm running cm9, 4.0.4, I know its not the latest but it runs very smooth! No lagging or buggy yet. I've been using it for about 48 hours and yes it is my daily driver! I've only been into this scene for about a month (I'm recovering) and wish I would have been a computer science major! It sucks being stuck at home recovering, I need to be always doing something and stumbled upon this scene and absolutely love it! anyways now i'm just rambling but I'm more than willing to share what I've learned so if help needed; reach out to me! 

DJC

However I'm still learning everyday too!!


----------



## flamph (Nov 2, 2012)

3210 for sure. Absolutely indestructible.


----------



## eolithix (Nov 3, 2012)

I'll have to go with my nokia n81 only cause i'm a sound lover and that phone apart from it's amazing sound had offered as well a 8gb storage a decent browsing for a non touch phone plus apps like msn, irc, office-acrobat reader, n-gage games and multiplay via wi-fi by the time iphone 2g wasn't even an idea. Briliant phone I could go on and on for hours !


----------



## tomig64 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Nokia E71*

Nokia E71 - A perfect phone in harware point of view. Indestructive, well made and reliable.


----------



## Dezmen (Nov 3, 2012)

iPhone 3G, used for almost 3 years. Great quality phone. But world changes and now I have android phone


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Nov 3, 2012)

Definitely iPhone 5. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## 3DD (Nov 3, 2012)

The best phone I currently have used is the Samsung Galaxy 5, although it's my only android. If I would make this post in a few months from now though, I would say LG Nexus 4.

It's about 100x better than the G5 apart from it's design, where I prefer the G5.


----------



## phiiers (Nov 3, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy SIII


----------



## nico39 (Nov 3, 2012)

Samsung galaxy sIII too


----------



## D4rkShadow (Nov 3, 2012)

definitely note 2


----------



## TheSG (Nov 3, 2012)

My best phone is yet to come.

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## techblitz (Nov 3, 2012)

well. i've had a bunch of phones...

i miss my first phone, an old samsung a930 flip phone for its simplicity and the bill was so cheap!
i miss my droid x because it was so easy to modify and there was a ton of developer support.

i hated the lg env2, hated the htc droid eris and right now im up in the air about the htc rezound...


----------



## DSF (Nov 3, 2012)

Best - Galaxy S2
Second best - SPV C600 (HTC Tornado)
Special - Ericsson r520m


----------



## Basti-Fantasti (Nov 3, 2012)

My best phone up to now was my htc desire


----------



## shaunnicho (Nov 3, 2012)

The best phone I've ever owned is my galaxy s2...just love it. However I'm getting a Nexus next

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## electricsheepdreamer (Nov 3, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S2

can swap batteries easily (and charge them via independent charger)
slim and light, you can keep it in a pocket yet large enough for comfortable typing,surfing,watching
can use sd cards
can be connected with almost everything
fast enough
great custom roms
price


----------



## MrFunEGUY (Nov 3, 2012)

I have only ever owned the Samsung Gravity, and then the Samsung Galaxy S3, so the latter.


----------



## amelor (Nov 3, 2012)

Atrix 4g, but i want nexus 4


----------



## Fixxxer_K12 (Nov 3, 2012)

for me,the best was defenately my Galaxy S II


----------



## 0xid0 (Nov 4, 2012)

HTC Sensation


----------



## nightlimits (Nov 4, 2012)

It would be the one I currently own. LG Nitro HD. It has been a champ with custom ROMs and never had a problem with performance as well as HD graphics.

Sent from my LG-P930 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BR377 (Nov 4, 2012)

Nokia 3310
Hit many walls and never missed a beat once you put it all back together.

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Nov 4, 2012)

TheSG said:


> My best phone is yet to come.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hopefully every new phone one gets is the best phone they've ever had. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## wildcontigo (Nov 4, 2012)

Sensation for sure. The development community is great. Looks and hardware plus roms availability make it competitive with all the current top players

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## daoster (Nov 4, 2012)

I have to say my current phone (Galaxy Nexus) is the best phone I've used so far


----------



## Initial_G (Nov 4, 2012)

Best phone that I ever owned so far is the Galaxy S3, the phone is so snappy and vibrant especially on a custom rom!


----------



## netban (Nov 4, 2012)

Nokia 8890, loved that beauty!

SGSII - Dorimanx - Slim Bean - AOKP


----------



## ilukecurtis (Nov 4, 2012)

Has to be HTC Desire, loved that phone.
Personally probably the start of a great line of phones from HTC


----------



## scoojay (Nov 4, 2012)

Nokia N95, with python scripts. Even without hands down an absolute game changer for the mobile industry. All i needed was a capacity touchscreen and I'd still have one.


----------



## NightHawk877 (Nov 5, 2012)

Definitely my Galaxy S 3.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## AaronBronander (Nov 5, 2012)

I still have to say the HTC HD2. With android of course. Still love that phone.


----------



## Card83 (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm rather liking my Galaxy Nexus...


----------



## oopled (Nov 5, 2012)

Nokia 6310. super phone for it's day...and some time after too


----------



## lojpek (Nov 5, 2012)

k750i
Alot of patches

And now samsung galaxy ace gt-s5830i 

sorry for my bad english


----------



## sieesta (Nov 5, 2012)

*hd2*

HTC HD2 For Ever :laugh:


----------



## Zhenmuron (Nov 5, 2012)

Have to go with my Galaxy S3, love it =)


----------



## macbrovin (Nov 5, 2012)

Mine has to be my old Sony w850i walkman phone. I set me up for a long string of Sony phones, but the w850i was my favourite. 
My favourite modern day phone........? Has to be my S3. Can't see that I'm gonna be chopping it in for anything any time soon. Infact, I'll probably have it till it goes bang!


----------



## rossana31 (Nov 5, 2012)

*I say*

I include the old phone the Nokia 3310, Nokia 7610, Nokia 8110, Nokia 1100, Sony Ericsson W810i, LG VX7000, Samsung A800, Motorola StarTAC, and the Siemens M35i. Newer phones mentioned include the Apple iPhone (naturally), Galaxy Nexus, Galaxy S2, Galaxy Note, HTC Desire Z, HTC HD2, LG Optimus V, and the Palm Pre.


----------



## Feniks46 (Nov 5, 2012)

nokia 5530 best for me!


----------



## BeasyLikeMe (Nov 5, 2012)

I would say my iPhone 5 at the moment but the OG Evo was my favorite


----------



## dragonslayer8724 (Nov 5, 2012)

For me it use to be my old Samsung Captivate (og Galaxy S). That is until I purchased my HTC Evo 3D earlier this year. That could change when I can upgrade to either the Galaxy S III or Galaxy Note II

Sent From My Paranoid Evo 3D Using TapaTalk 2


----------



## Mirobel (Nov 5, 2012)

I think it would be my Nokia 6510 or 3310. They both have fell atleast a hundred times. From the bedside table, slipped from my hands etc.. and they were still working as fine as they were from day 1.

Sent from my LT22i


----------



## hansov (Nov 5, 2012)

My best was Nokia 6600.  At the time most of the phones had one line displays not to talk about smartphones.  

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Nov 5, 2012)

The best mobilephone i had is the one i am using now because of the qwerty keyboard. Couldn't imagine a life without it^^
Still sucks that there are no (or barely any) better qwerty phones with android in europe :/

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## firescotti255 (Nov 5, 2012)

IPhone 4  followed by s2.. now I'm on a Inc s how lame 

Sent from my Incredible S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayzsky (Nov 5, 2012)

htc hd2, but im do for upgrade, what to get?


----------



## PELLET Nolwenn (Nov 5, 2012)

The razr i with intel processor x86 of course!  


Sent from my XT890 using xda app-developers app


----------



## brunopxt (Nov 6, 2012)

Galaxy s 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## jonnyhall1bmx1 (Nov 6, 2012)

It has to be the good old and legendery HTC hd2 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## docandy (Nov 6, 2012)

Samsung galaxy s2 for me

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda app-developers app


----------



## macbrovin (Nov 6, 2012)

BeasyLikeMe said:


> I would say my iPhone 5

Click to collapse



That made me sick in my mouth!



sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Nov 6, 2012)

macbrovin said:


> That mad me sick in my mouth!

Click to collapse



That's a peculiar reaction. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## twinmaster (Nov 6, 2012)

galaxy note!!!! :laugh:


----------



## v0te4ryan (Nov 6, 2012)

The best phone I've ever had would be the galaxy nexus, but the droid Incredible is definitely a close second 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## gregurbo (Nov 6, 2012)

My Galaxy S3!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NewbCentral (Nov 6, 2012)

Galaxy s3 and iPhone 4


----------



## vercetti757 (Nov 6, 2012)

I would say my Original iPhone was one of the best phones I had. There was nothing quite like jailbreaking using the Dialer for the first time in 2007. My GS3 easily trumps that phone now in almost every way but for its time out was a good phone. Personally these days i think the real battle is between phones like the Galaxy S3 and Windows Phone 8 but Google has a strong lead 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## im abcd (Nov 6, 2012)

I have only owned two phones . Nokia 6030 and my current one : galaxy mini . 
So obviously the best phone I have owned is galaxy mini .


----------



## mantokoski7 (Nov 6, 2012)

Siemens C55 from 2003 is small, light, durable, reliable and has all the breakthrough features like GPRS with socket connections (IRC!). I prefer the silver edition with blue display/key backlight. It even has an alarm clock that works if the phone is turned off. Take that, smartphones! (excluding MeeGo and Symbian)


----------



## SinfulRoad (Nov 6, 2012)

Obviously the Galaxy Nexus, too bad I'm on Verizon. Just the sheer developer support makes it a force to be reckoned with. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## dragid10 (Nov 6, 2012)

i would have to say either my bb 8520 or optimus one


----------



## jarda-wien (Nov 6, 2012)

A bit less mainstream here: a Sony Ericsson W880i for its small size, long battery life, metal case a crazy durability. Also, it had very fast responses and was a pleasure to work with.

Now I have a HTC Desire and it seems to be tough too. Because I use S2E, it tends to be slow sometimes. If it had longer battery life, I'd vote for it over the SE. Longer battery life is an issue nowadays.


----------



## dagothe9 (Nov 6, 2012)

without a dubt my old Nokia 3210! it was just perfect! i remember throwing it in a wall!!! it split in around 10 parts, i rebuild it and it were working like a charm!!! i do not know how it was done but it was the best!


----------



## ozzmanj1 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have owned three phones prior to the one I have now. I can honestly say for me, the Xperia PLAY. I dont care if people laugh. The gamepad on this thing is awesome. Especially for emulators. Laugh it up but this is the best phone hands down I have ever owned........ period.


Xperia PLAY


----------



## tykate (Nov 7, 2012)

My HD2. It's the only Windows Mobile phone that runs the most versions of Android, and runs them pretty well.


----------



## Soldier 2.0 (Nov 7, 2012)

Motorola Atrix 4G

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## kiloman2 (Nov 7, 2012)

Iphone 4. Quite solid OS


----------



## irfanlai (Nov 7, 2012)

iPhone 4s and Galaxy S2


----------



## netban (Nov 7, 2012)

Holy crap,  I forgot about the Siemens S10! That was a revolution.

SGSII - Dorimanx - Slim Bean - AOKP


----------



## inbetweenaisles (Nov 7, 2012)

I've only had two smart phones: HTC EVO 4G and the Samsung Galaxy S3. I rooted both of them. It's obvious that the S3 is the best phone that I've ever had to date. Looking forward to the HTC J Butterfly to come to the states, but I don't have an upgrade for another two years. S3 is awesome!


----------



## Hujbalo (Nov 7, 2012)

Of course the Samsung s3 I bought is the best phone spec wise I've owned. Great device. 

But in terms of head over heels in front of the competition upon release, despite some minor technical controversies, by a long ways it was the iPhone 4.

Introduction of a super high density display, superb camera and 720p HD video editing on a phone, and a app store that was unrivalled at its time - the  iphone 4 was the apex of Apple's technical lead/dominance both hardware and software wise in the mobile phone industry. 

Today however the story is very different. 


Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## assyrian85 (Nov 7, 2012)

galaxy s2!!


----------



## Spl4tt (Nov 7, 2012)

The HTC HD2, totaly.
That phone was just the first for so many things.
Perfect specs for that time, and even a year after it's release it was still high end.
all those OS ports, as winmo wouldn't be good enough.

The OneX, the new HTC flagship is bull**** compared to the old HD2. overheating like crazy, screenflickering and non exchangable battery.
sadly the HD2 lacks on hardware power for todays android, and it's apps, else i would still use it..


----------



## lowandbehold (Nov 7, 2012)

Galaxy Note 2.  So good I haven't even put a custom ROM on it yet...YET!


----------



## jbounours (Nov 7, 2012)

OG iPhone was a blast for me I admit. 

Different times now... Note 2 is the greatest mobile device so far.


----------



## chidori602 (Nov 7, 2012)

The best phone i ever owned was the GS2. Too bad i lost it.


----------



## eddydc1 (Nov 7, 2012)

nokia 3310 <3 miss you :'(


----------



## fitz3012 (Nov 7, 2012)

HTC One X <3


----------



## phantomaxo (Nov 7, 2012)

HTC one x, for hour. 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## ghost701 (Nov 8, 2012)

Samsung Epic 4g for me. In a major need of an upgrade.


----------



## mr_itou (Nov 8, 2012)

my current phone . huawei u8500


----------



## Sepharite (Nov 8, 2012)

Galaxy s2 was beautiful. Thin. Sleek. And actually fit in my pocket. M using the s3 which is better in most ways but I'll miss the perfection of the s2.

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## assyrian85 (Nov 8, 2012)

galaxy s2.


----------



## Pr0gramm3r (Nov 8, 2012)

Iphone 4s but soon moving to nokia lumia 920 .


----------



## xdashao (Nov 8, 2012)

galaxy s2!


----------



## maulattu (Nov 8, 2012)

me too, galaxy s2 :good:
before this one I had nokia E71 ... 3 words to define it: mother of god


----------



## st3pup (Nov 8, 2012)

The Galaxy note is my favourite phone yet. I came from iphones but got sick of not having the basics like data storage, sd cards, bluetooth file transfer etc.

Once i got the note it totally surpassed my expectations, with torrents and hd output plus 2 apps open on 1 screen it has almost replaced even my laptop let alone my phone. Yes there were sneers from people about its size but once i show them my wireless hands free and a couple of its party tricks, they all want one too!


----------



## Harry GT-S5830 (Nov 8, 2012)

Nokia 3310.


----------



## nikosrs4 (Nov 8, 2012)

sexiest by far is the Nokia N91 but the best is the Galaxy Nexus (until I buy another one.)


----------



## userofandroid (Nov 9, 2012)

Undoubtedly Samsung Galaxy S Plus i9001 - with the coverage of custom ROMs on ICS and JB that XDA provides, I couldn't want more.


----------



## xjarl (Nov 9, 2012)

Mine is Huawei D1.   Want to change into Honor 2 later

Sent from my Honor U8860 using xda-developers app


----------



## ItsChanky (Nov 9, 2012)

Galaxy s2


----------



## Gaedious (Nov 9, 2012)

It has to be Samsung Galaxy S3. This is my first Android phone. Came from SE K800i.


----------



## jorgDROID (Nov 9, 2012)

Galaxy S Plus i9001 !!


----------



## Deleted member 4914386 (Nov 9, 2012)

.


----------



## MasterDBA (Nov 9, 2012)

Way back when, it was the BB Curve 8330 - best smartphone I owned all those years ago.....

Of current devices..... none.  None of them have good enough battery life IMO..... This includes:

Droid X
BB 9650
BB 9930
iPhone 4
GS3


----------



## ke1n p1an (Nov 9, 2012)

The Nokia N900 i loved that Phone until it broke when i droped it.


----------



## SkillN (Nov 9, 2012)

My old nokia for it's durability


----------



## jax_xon (Nov 9, 2012)

Galaxy s2 with turkbey rom


----------



## aromano91 (Nov 9, 2012)

s2!!!!


----------



## neim81094 (Nov 9, 2012)

It's definitely my galaxy s3 the last phone i had was a ZTE phone which i installed Android 2.2.1 but it was extremely choppy and the battery was garbage. The s3 is better in every way.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Packstrap (Nov 10, 2012)

Definitely the nokia 5110. The antenna is immeasurable and amazing. Shatter and shock prone, but definitely indestructible


----------



## vrilandrov (Nov 10, 2012)

Packstrap said:


> Definitely the nokia 5110. The antenna is immeasurable and amazing. Shatter and shock prone, but definitely indestructible

Click to collapse



Same goes with me.  It may be simple, but really strong in physical aspects. Plus, it defined text messaging during those days that it used to reign.


----------



## Conceptunlimited (Nov 10, 2012)

gilbydakid said:


> I have to go agree with this.
> 
> Sent from the Galaxy beast note ll

Click to collapse



Bro! Surely Note II is a beast with latest OS. But I find it too big for one handed operation. I own a S3 and I sometimes find it difficult to reach the top left corners of it.


----------



## Makrilli (Nov 10, 2012)

Nokia 3310 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## smx06 (Nov 10, 2012)

xperia mini


----------



## douglasjam (Nov 10, 2012)

xperia arc u15


----------



## ryanbell27 (Nov 10, 2012)

My current  evo 4G!

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mangohorse (Nov 10, 2012)

My HTC Evo 3D, so many games I could play on it that I can't play on my Evo LTE... I was disappointed that I couldn't get many games I'd purchased to work on this one...

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## voyager_s (Nov 10, 2012)

The best phone I have ever owned is without a doubt my current galaxy nexus.

Finally android is as smooth as it should be.

There are lots of great hardware around for android but for me, I'm in love I think with the sexy nexus curves and design. 

Was the same with my nexus s. Loved the general curvature design. With the galaxy nexus however, its just a lot cleaner with no buttons at all and just a slick sexy handset.

In terms of internals, I'm very happy once again. Dual core 1.2 ghz SOC, 1 gig of ram and a very handy GPU. And not to mention the HD super AMOLED display!

The galaxy nexus is a great performer and has kick ass looks.

For the first time in a long time, I cannot see myself trading this handset in for any other.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## akn0ledge (Nov 10, 2012)

htc inspire - on viper dhd oif they fix the damn audio problem :crying:


----------



## CoryZ40 (Nov 10, 2012)

My best phone is my current HTC 7 Pro (otherwise known as the HTC Arrive). It's my first and only smartphone. I love it.


----------



## alex999999 (Nov 10, 2012)

mx galaxy nexus <3

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## grazy2266 (Nov 10, 2012)

Mine would be the HTC Desire Bravo it's been an amazing phone and I'm still using it 3 years on and that's the longest Ive ever had a phone for


----------



## j0vi (Nov 10, 2012)

iPhone 3g I bought 4 years ago. Still working.

The one I use now is SG2 with CM9, it's not that bad, buggy Samsung stock firmware drove me crazy and I was about give up with Android cos of it. I have cheap U9GT2 tablet too running JB 4.1.1 by OMA. Great rom, tho new Angry Birds Star Wars don't work in it for some reason


----------



## mstickland (Nov 10, 2012)

LONG LIVE THE DHD!!! Truly genius device far before its time!

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## imaix (Nov 10, 2012)

HTC Desire with JB


----------



## xdas3tester (Nov 11, 2012)

Samsung S3. Its like a computer to me where you can connect several item like external hard drive, connecting other phone like nokia , blackberry to access their folders using OTG. And play using ps2 controller in emulator games. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sqidsey (Nov 11, 2012)

Desire (bravo) used nd abused for over 2 yrs same battery still good for 5-6 hrs of constant use,hardware  buttons work same as new,screens hardly marked I'm impressed.. had a lot of different brands too. Not to mention it came stock with eclair,now its running jellybean ... awesome..

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## makus89 (Nov 11, 2012)

Galaxy S Plus but it's still too laggy for me :/


----------



## lmali92 (Nov 11, 2012)

My Samsung Galaxy R is my best.

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app


----------



## michi408 (Nov 11, 2012)

Galaxy S3

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## shivraj3192 (Nov 11, 2012)

Optimus black on cm10 

Sent from my LG-P970


----------



## Exclusiveyash (Nov 11, 2012)

The best phone experience for me is created by  my current phone: Galaxy SL :good:


----------



## akakai (Nov 11, 2012)

Galaxy S3 / d2vzw


----------



## Brds7t7 (Nov 11, 2012)

I had a Galaxy S3 and changed it for a HOX as missed Sense. 

I will say out of the box the S3 was slightly better but after installing ViperX on my HOX, it blows the S3 away imo. 

HOX is my favourite to date and I've owned a lot of different phones over the years. 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## boodies (Nov 11, 2012)

NOTE 2


----------



## nimaol (Nov 11, 2012)

Evo 3D

Sent from my Evo 3D GSM using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cleverior.ipul (Nov 12, 2012)

Samsung galaxy pocket


----------



## Destroyedbeauty (Nov 12, 2012)

My current phone, my Arc S, is still crushing everything that's available on the market. This is until I can afford a new phone, maybe the sexy Xperia V 

Sent from my lt18 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bwsoveryou (Nov 12, 2012)

htc desire s.. still using it  

Gesendet von meinem Desire S mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brandonrz (Nov 12, 2012)

Is this thread really necessary? We already have 2 identical threads.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jisam (Nov 12, 2012)

Galaxy S3 so far. : ) 

i've used galaxy s3, iphone 4s, droid x, iphone 3g, prada phone...


----------



## twili9ht (Nov 12, 2012)

My Galaxy S but it's only my first Android phone so that makes sense I guess.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## theninjakitten (Nov 12, 2012)

Nokia 3310, and no im not a fanboy, this was my first phone and i had it untill i got galaxy s3 this summer, atm im thinking of getting note2, it looks very good and fun to use.


----------



## JoeOhio (Nov 12, 2012)

HTC One X


----------



## UrbanMan (Nov 12, 2012)

Galaxy S2


----------



## berq219 (Nov 12, 2012)

6600 was a revolution for me :3


----------



## svvede (Nov 12, 2012)

..


----------



## rabben74 (Nov 12, 2012)

I must say that my galaxy s3 is sweeeeet


----------



## LifeAsADroid (Nov 12, 2012)

My Droid RMaxxHD.  A fantastic piece of equipment.


----------



## quattro527 (Nov 13, 2012)

S3 i9300 + BlackBerry 9900 (BIS) = One lethal and productive combination.


----------



## ai6908 (Nov 13, 2012)

Cingular wizard was the best one I ever hard!! That phone was a beast!!


----------



## fco116 (Nov 13, 2012)

Htc Touch Pro2 Sprint, Rom Dark12 "Master Larva" (windows mobile 6.5) 

Sent from my HTC ONE V using xda app-developers app


----------



## fco116 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sent from my HTC ONE V using xda app-developers app


----------



## Shawn (Nov 13, 2012)

Galaxy s2(i777) close second would be the Captivate Glide.

Sent from my SII(i777) running AOKP and AoCP Dualbooted


----------



## sf55 (Nov 13, 2012)

Nokia 3410, not joking. It doesn't break easily, battery life is good even after so many years, you can read the display in the sun. Next contract I'm taking out I will be dropping my smartphone for a small tablet, I love Android just not for my phone.


----------



## F-L-Y-E-R (Nov 13, 2012)

I hope I will own in someday, because phones I had/have wasn't/isn't the best tbh  I'am looking towards buying nexus 4 so I hope it'll be the best )


----------



## d02 (Nov 13, 2012)

did anyone had ericsson a2628 ? 

lol . quite a big phone , but it was very durable . i think i still have it somewhere


----------



## xdashao (Nov 14, 2012)

nokia 5110! :good: durability and dependability superb.


----------



## bpham2 (Nov 14, 2012)

Galaxy S2


----------



## MattyOnXperiaX10 (Nov 14, 2012)

Galaxy Nexus

Sent from Galaxy Nexus - Codename Rom
MyEbayStore_Phone Modding and Unbricking
http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/more4sell4u/?_trksid=p4340.l2559


----------



## daron76 (Nov 14, 2012)

The best phone I've owned is my current phone - the Samsung Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Pr0gramm3r (Nov 14, 2012)

Samasung S3 and iphone 5 .


----------



## nikufellow (Nov 14, 2012)

Nokia 1100


----------



## winappleworld (Nov 14, 2012)

iPhone 4


----------



## GherkinSavorus (Nov 14, 2012)

Galaxy Nexus. Of course it's only my 2nd smartphone so I'm a bit biased (coming from a BB Storm2). However I see what others can and cannot do on their phones and I have thus far seen nothing to sway my opinion. 

Sent via Tapatalk on LiquidSmooth Galaxy Nexus


----------



## chris3ds (Nov 14, 2012)

My current phone, the HTC 8X is by far the best I've ever owned.


----------



## Thedoctor03 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'd definitely have to say the phone I have now, the Galaxy S2 LTE SGH i727R


----------



## jaredsleboeuf (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello, everyone. I'm a long-time XDA reader, but I haven't posted until now. Thought I'd pick here to chime in. 

The phone I'm using right now as well - Galaxy Nexus (Toro).


----------



## 2zas (Nov 15, 2012)

Xperia Neo, my actual phone.


----------



## barabasjb92 (Nov 15, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Exhilarate. It's an amazing value for that money.


----------



## giulpip (Nov 15, 2012)

Nokia 3310 too, indestructible and also with snake  

Sent from my LG-P700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## keval_104 (Nov 15, 2012)

I have to say that htc pico is the best phone i ever had.......


----------



## InfraBlueAndroid (Nov 15, 2012)

My Pico (HTC Explorer) is the best. 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## RatedR4Rudy (Nov 15, 2012)

Hands down my old Blackberry Curve... at the time it was an amazing phone


----------



## xviruz2kx (Nov 15, 2012)

*for me Gs2 Tmo*

For me galaxy S2 tmo..:good:  i owned before mytouch and a lot of tmo phones and iphones..and never like this one..never..im just waitimg to upgrade to Note 2!!


----------



## Oddball91 (Nov 15, 2012)

I just got a Galaxy S3 yesterday, switched from the iPhone 4 and am quite happy so far. Need to play with it some more though.


----------



## knightridrr (Nov 15, 2012)

*Galaxy Nexus I9250*

Easy decision as I never owned many phones.. got it around 4 months ago and its been the best phone I have ever used... planning to stick to Nexus products for quite some time as Nexus 4 specs and aesthetics are awesome


----------



## poweredbymugen (Nov 16, 2012)

this sounds bad but the best phone i used was a motorola q9c 
it was simple and it did everything I needed!


----------



## Poecifer (Nov 16, 2012)

Lumia 920. I bought it and a Note 2 on release. The note 2 has seen about 45 minutes of use total and will likely never see a sim card. Nice dev device though.


----------



## monlanc (Nov 16, 2012)

Without jokes, Nokia 6100 was my best phone. Wasn't so glad when buying all other phones/smartphones 

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda app-developers app


----------



## hsalps (Nov 16, 2012)

Nokia Lumia 920 is the best!!


----------



## javaguy110 (Nov 16, 2012)

From a pure "phone" perspective, I loved my old Moto StarTac.  And before digital service, it worked everywhere and never dropped calls.

But, including everything else, I love my current Rezound.

Sent from my HTC Rezound.


----------



## PembsPanther (Nov 16, 2012)

javaguy110 said:


> From a pure "phone" perspective, I loved my old Moto StarTac.  And before digital service, it worked everywhere and never dropped calls.
> 
> But, including everything else, I love my current Rezound.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Rezound.

Click to collapse



ahhhhh yes I had a star tac for a while, yes it was a brilliant little phone wow long time ago now 

I have really enjoyed having my LG P500 Optimus One for the last 18 months, not a top of the range expensive phone but does most things any other Android phone will and it is as tough as old boots


----------



## Brds7t7 (Nov 16, 2012)

If we're talking about as just a phone, my nokia 402. Battery lasted days without a charge and it got ran over by a car and hardly had a scratch on it!  

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## kverbr2 (Nov 17, 2012)

Best phone I've ever owned - iphone 3gs. She's one sturdy, sexy lass.


----------



## rorreo (Nov 17, 2012)

kverbr2 said:


> Best phone I've ever owned - iphone 3gs. She's one sturdy, sexy lass.

Click to collapse



Go go andriod

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## jo282 (Nov 17, 2012)

I love my droid 3


----------



## Starkiller93 (Nov 18, 2012)

Pantech Slate...I haven't had many phones.


----------



## zigzagfira (Nov 18, 2012)

Xperi mini pro and my old Nokia 5800

Sent from my SK17i using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## KamranMackey (Nov 18, 2012)

The best phone I have ever owned is the Windows Phone.


----------



## WVFAN1 (Nov 18, 2012)

I would have to say razr maxx all day battery and great phone.

Sent from my international HOX


----------



## smxaz61 (Nov 18, 2012)

Xperia Mini Pro hands down i use it more than my Acro S, maybe im still not used to it.

Sent from my LT26w using xda app-developers app


----------



## aleranol (Nov 18, 2012)

Nokia c7. Because i prepare a cfw for s^3 and c7 as good as galaxys2  my cfw are not good


----------



## nikufellow (Nov 18, 2012)

aleranol said:


> Nokia c7. Because i prepare a cfw for s^3 and c7 as good as galaxys2  my cfw are not good

Click to collapse



ouch !core ,rofs and stuff right ? - i have had my fair share of tries too


----------



## aleranol (Nov 18, 2012)

nikufellow said:


> ouch !core ,rofs and stuff right ? - i have had my fair share of tries too

Click to collapse



How many time you try? I always in rofs and widgets


----------



## Izy (Nov 18, 2012)

Nokia N900. Hands down to anything. 

Sent from Moto Atrix 4g on Neutrino 2.91


----------



## kollyns (Nov 18, 2012)

For me‚ Galaxy S2.

Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9100 avec Tapatalk


----------



## nikufellow (Nov 18, 2012)

aleranol said:


> How many time you try? I always in rofs and widgets

Click to collapse



Not much - i hack it add some cenrep tweaks themes and widgets


----------



## quailstorm (Nov 18, 2012)

squee666 said:


> Nokia N900. Hands down to anything.
> 
> Sent from Moto Atrix 4g on Neutrino 2.91

Click to collapse



The same phone. Also HTC HD2 is nearly as good as N900. I can't choose.
Galaxy S2 is way too weak with android. It's not more than 120MFlops, while it can do 4GFlops in native c++...

Also I think I have the smoothest UI on N900 in the world. Compared to other ones. I worked hard to achieve this.


----------



## stereo386 (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm using it rite now. Galaxy S2 Epic 4G Touch. Its got a huge developer community here on xda

Sent from my: (Epic 4G Touch) running: (Universe 3.0 FI27) with: (JB-ish Extended Toggles) Courtesy of "Team Rejectz" Props!!!!


----------



## AFLASH77 (Nov 19, 2012)

Nokia 110 

Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda premium


----------



## giuseppe_g (Nov 19, 2012)

For me galaxy s2 and Nexus


----------



## Czepek (Nov 19, 2012)

I think its hard to set a great phone cuz the market is changing rapidly. At now my ace is ok for me (but its nothing great all though) But looking forward for S3 atm.


----------



## giuseppe_g (Nov 19, 2012)

HTC ONE X


----------



## tornado92 (Nov 19, 2012)

HTC wildfire buzz

Sent from my Wildfire using xda app-developers app


----------



## muddtt (Nov 20, 2012)

Original iPhone. at the time it was light years ahead of anything out there. It was the envy of everyone who saw it.


----------



## DemoSK (Nov 20, 2012)

nokia 3310,Sony Ericsson K750i, and from  smartphone, i have now se live walkman but still was gravity defied best played on old k750i


----------



## bengke28 (Nov 20, 2012)

Now i use SGA 2, i think this phone is worthed with the price

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DesertHawk (Nov 20, 2012)

Mine was the G1. Best Android phone and smartphone at its time.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## kipsijus (Nov 20, 2012)

I am still convinced that Nokia had it right from the beginning. All the lower end models I owned throughout the years were excellent communication devices - very rugged, intuitive and easy to use, easy to text on (I could write a full sms without even looking and with nearly zero typos). All the "almost smart" phones I got my hands on were not su usable, mostly not as stable and easy to use.
This year after my Nokia 2710 (or whetever) started malfunctioning (after being submerged in water for ~2 minutes), I finally convinced myself to try the smart end of phone market - Galaxy Ace. And I must say, it's a very good successor, except for battery life, but that was to be expected I guess.


----------



## wuodland (Nov 20, 2012)

Although bought Galaxy Nexus a month back, the best phone I ever owned has to be the Nokia N73


----------



## lo2ay (Nov 20, 2012)

My old Nokia E52 !!
The best mobile phone I've ever used !!

Sent from my Sony Xperia Pro using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alyyx (Nov 20, 2012)

Not sure if it counts, as its really my wifes. Best phone would have to be a Nokia Lumia Windows phone. Its super user friendly and fast. That said I wouldn't be able to use it as my daily phone, the apps suck to much for me. But for my wife and as a general phone, its the best I've seen.


----------



## Cosa89 (Nov 20, 2012)

Dont remember the name... but it was one of the first Touchscreen mobiles. I was sooo proud xD But for now... the best is I9001.


----------



## paccy (Nov 21, 2012)

io must say that the best phone must be the Nokia 5110


----------



## dajhacker (Nov 21, 2012)

LENOVO a65...coz it is my first android phone..xD


----------



## Tiaso (Nov 21, 2012)

nokia 2100,i can use to throw dogs!


----------



## dhalker (Nov 21, 2012)

i have to say my favorite phone so far was my s2 skyrocket with the sky ics rom!!!!! my s3 is nice but i still havent found a rom i like as much as that sky ics rom seanscreams made!


----------



## invictus91 (Nov 21, 2012)

Nokia 1600 <3
THE best phone ever!! 

XpS- Jelly Beans all the way!!


----------



## Kwix0419 (Nov 21, 2012)

Galaxy s2 for me because all I had in the past were Blackberrys and Sidekicks. Time for me to upgrade to the s3 soon.


----------



## smartphonesanonymous (Nov 21, 2012)

JeffBenjamin said:


> iPhone 5, hands down.

Click to collapse



Ditto...at least until the GS4 debuts.


----------



## Luigi94 (Nov 21, 2012)

I love my galaxy nexus


----------



## Silverazzo (Nov 21, 2012)

HTC Desire due to great hardware and big community support

AND

HTC One X cause his amazing design, screen, and because I don't feel the need to try custom roms with this device

Inviato dal mio HTC One X con Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndroidNeophyte (Nov 21, 2012)

HTC Sensation

Not sure if the phone is good.... or we just have a really good developers for sensation..


Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## derf8966 (Nov 22, 2012)

Definitely my Samsung Galaxy s3 with Paranoid Android. By far my favorite device.


Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mpesh (Nov 23, 2012)

Agreed 
Loved that phone and an awesome DEV community 




AndroidNeophyte said:


> HTC Sensation
> 
> Not sure if the phone is good.... or we just have a really good developers for sensation..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Deleted member 3351908 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gotta be my Galaxy Nexus - it's far and above what my OG Droid could do.


----------



## mastiffhastings (Nov 23, 2012)

Samsung Nexus S ... My worst ... Samsung Conquer 

The Micheal Hastings and his HTC EVO 3D


----------



## gkarthik16 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sony Ericsson w830i Walkman.. the best phone I've ever had.


----------



## opdude (Nov 23, 2012)

My best phone has to be the Samsung Omnia 7, such a great screen and the best mobile OS in my opinion !


----------



## Holland1994D (Nov 23, 2012)

My best phone was Samsung Galaxy S, it still has a great community I see


----------



## hromanse (Nov 23, 2012)

I remember Nokia 6600. Everybody wantted my phone


----------



## stuckintheskull (Nov 24, 2012)

Galaxy Nexus! It'll be hard not to get a nexus phone from here on out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Abhigyan66 (Nov 24, 2012)

Xelio said:


> I vote for HTC Desire. For it's massive choice of ROMs. And it's still running great with ICS. :good:

Click to collapse



I think SGS II. It looks really beautiful with ICS, also it is good for gaming( though it has no tegra 3).


----------



## tadeasfort (Nov 24, 2012)

htc hero 2G all the way!!


----------



## soyeomul (Nov 24, 2012)

In this year, i will get Nexus 4.

Sent from my LG-LU6800 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gamaz7 (Nov 25, 2012)

- Machine: LG GT540 Swift
- ROM: AOSP 2.0 by Miroslav_mm 

- Config:
+ CPU Rates: 122~787 MHz, Governor: SmartAssV2
+ Swap: 512 MB | EXT4 2 GB | 16 GB SD


----------



## adblunt (Nov 25, 2012)

HTC Desire HD. More storage than the Desire I swapped from 20 months ago and still going strong


----------



## soyeomul (Nov 25, 2012)

Sigh the Swift released 2010 in first time. Really you are winner! (FYI i respect who use old phone)

Sent from my LG-LU6800 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mistermagic87 (Nov 26, 2012)

My current phone HTC droid incredible 2


----------



## AllusionPDX (Nov 26, 2012)

I hate to say this but the first Iphone before android was released back when your only alternative was blackberry. Now it's the evo though. 

Sent from my Evo 3D CDMA using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kefiras (Nov 26, 2012)

Dell Streak 5

It was crap until I got rid of stock ROM and went with DSC 2.0. Now it works (almost like a charm)


----------



## William Gil Villanueva (Nov 26, 2012)

galaxy pocket?


----------



## maxidus (Nov 26, 2012)

HTC HD2  
I have been constantly switching between Android and Windows Phone 7. Every 3 months or so, because I couldn't decide which I like the most. I loved its flexibility and support here on XDA.

In the end I've decided to stay on Android on new device


----------



## dece27 (Nov 26, 2012)

My great Samsung Galaxy S Plus


----------



## echo_rc (Nov 26, 2012)

HTC Desire best phone...

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## marsmax (Nov 26, 2012)

Lumia 710


----------



## imjoRDz (Nov 26, 2012)

Iphone 4.. ahaha then my all time fav.. samsung s3

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Andriee (Nov 26, 2012)

well i think it depends on time period... the nokia 3210 was imba for his age... nowdays for sure the note 2....


----------



## geko08 (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't need more than my Samsung Galaxy S+ I9001 and with Gigabread+
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1639740
it's fantastic: smooth, fast and stable.
:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## TwinHeadedEagle (Nov 26, 2012)

Sony Ericsson K750i

I owned it for six years 

Sent from my GT-I9001


----------



## rogueromeo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Inspire 4g*

Still using it with Randomblame's awesome Jellytime. It is just rocking on.


----------



## Licensedbeast (Nov 27, 2012)

Galaxy S3, 'nuff said


----------



## Lurtzimus (Nov 27, 2012)

Droid X2 thus far... Just on operation of the unit solely.  My Inspire 4G is however, very fun as well.


----------



## kamendra (Nov 27, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S3. It's a amazing smartphone and i love it.
themobileindian.com/handset-guide/details/Samsung-Galaxy-SIII


----------



## alematt (Nov 27, 2012)

Nokia 3310!  

Inviato dal mio ST25i con Tapatalk 2


----------



## lufuscu (Nov 27, 2012)

Galaxy Note II


----------



## tobiascuypers (Nov 27, 2012)

Best phone ever was the Motorola Backflip, phone was a fricken beast. Even though it only went up to cyanogen mod 7 the phone was the greatest ever


----------



## PuffMaN (Nov 27, 2012)

Not the 8210?  it was tiny! Those were the days phones became smaller and smaller.  Nowadays, phones get bigger and bigger!

My favo is still my good old desire!

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## krob8768 (Nov 27, 2012)

Sony Xperia Sola w/ICS!:good:


----------



## dontsurf (Nov 27, 2012)

Best phone is easily, hands down, the Nokia 5110. It was a PHONE.


----------



## Dubs devious (Nov 27, 2012)

Mine would be a tie between an of evo, and a Samsung Exclaim. (Exclaim was honestly the best phone based experience of my life. Flawless.)

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## Vector17-Darkroom (Nov 27, 2012)

LG Optimus 3D sure... :victory:


----------



## saham424 (Nov 28, 2012)

I miss my g1 ... that's where I got all started ... and playing games with that keyboard was awesome ... i have the HTC one s now ... its kool ... wish I had a hard keyboard to play these awesome games

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## existinguser (Nov 29, 2012)

HTC Desire. 
It survived every thing compared to other newer smartphones. Water, fire (yup), falling and stuff  

Sent from my HTC Desire using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## renome (Nov 29, 2012)

Xperia Play. Fantastic phone idea that unfortunately didn't have a lot of optimized games when it first came out. I hate Sony for not wanting to release a successor.


----------



## ZeBeeDY (Nov 29, 2012)

w810


----------



## TheNiko004 (Nov 29, 2012)

*Samsung Galaxy Y*

Its my best phone for sure...but the only thing that keeping be back is the open source drivers for it.


----------



## Yamashiita Ren (Nov 29, 2012)

I liked a lot my Xperia ray. Great battery life and perfect size.


----------



## firsttimer44 (Nov 29, 2012)

Htc evo hands down the best one I have ever had.


----------



## Saiyaku (Nov 30, 2012)

the nokia n91

not the best by a long stretch, but the manliest smartphone ever made 

no wonder liam neeson's character used one of those in "taken", that thing was more a blunt object than a phone... you could kill someone with it and then use it to call the cops afterwards


----------



## Whowahn (Nov 30, 2012)

The Galaxy's Third S. Straight up and down, like a smile and a frown  

You Live To Die.


----------



## Savage13 (Nov 30, 2012)

Are the people saying iphones joking? 

I'm using a Galaxy Note now but my favorite phone has to be the HTC Desire, it introduced me to Android and the selection of ROMs/mods for it is great. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arifur (Nov 30, 2012)

Galaxy S3


----------



## thales_ (Nov 30, 2012)

after my first android phone, Galaxy Ace,
my current phone, an Xperia U, very nice design


----------



## Obscurax (Nov 30, 2012)

I love my defy+ and thanks to the custom ROM scene this device is still worth keeping!


----------



## eksasol (Nov 30, 2012)

Have to go with the Galaxy S Vibrant,  support both ATT and TMobile 3G, the screen is very durable compared to the newer Gorilla Glass, it have microSD slot and wonderful Wolfson DAC, one of the best sounding Android phone when flashed with Voodoo kernel.

Close second would be the Xperia Play, which also have very good sound quality.



squee666 said:


> Nokia N900. Hands down to anything.

Click to collapse



 Yes it was a great device.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## yasasbandara (Nov 30, 2012)

Neo V


----------



## AMSPOWER (Nov 30, 2012)

This is a hard one, My original DINC was a beast after I rooted it, ended up getting an iPhone 4 (jailbroken) after, then traded the 4 for the HTC Thunderbolt 4G, rooted and overclocked to 1.8ghz and loved that phone was probably my favorite of all. Then ended up getting the iPhone 4S and jailbreaking it, enjoyed it for a little until it went swimming. And Now I have the DINC 4G, Rooted on Viper 2 running at 1.2ghz and I'm enjoying it. I'd love a phone with a bigger screen. Considering the GS3. Have an upgrade in July with Verizon. We will see.. :good:


----------



## SLver (Nov 30, 2012)

Galaxy s3
I have had 4 htc phones, mogul, Tp2, evo4g, evo3d, all of them still are being used by the persons whom I sold them, they were awesome phones but no one can be compared to a S3, what I can say, I even get a better experience (on simple tasks) using the s3-android than my i7(first gen)-windows8 laptop wtf...


----------



## rizzodg (Nov 30, 2012)

Galaxy S3 is an amazing phone, both rooted with a custom ROM and not rooted.


----------



## AMSPOWER (Nov 30, 2012)

rizzodg said:


> Galaxy S3 is an amazing phone, both rooted with a custom ROM and not rooted.

Click to collapse




Don't know what service you're on but have you checked out the DROID DNA?  1.5ghz quadcore processor, 2GB RAM 5inch 1080P HD Corning Gorilla glass... I'm tempted lol


----------



## rizzodg (Nov 30, 2012)

AMSPOWER said:


> Don't know what service you're on but have you checked out the DROID DNA?  1.5ghz quadcore processor, 2GB RAM 5inch 1080P HD Corning Gorilla glass... I'm tempted lol

Click to collapse



Im on AT&T. The Droid DNA does look pretty nice, especially the screen. However, I think I read somewhere that it doesnt have good battery life. Also, the S3 has a huge dev community with tons of ROMs, tweaks, etc.


----------



## AMSPOWER (Nov 30, 2012)

rizzodg said:


> Im on AT&T. The Droid DNA does look pretty nice, especially the screen. However, I think I read somewhere that it doesnt have good battery life. Also, the S3 has a huge dev community with tons of ROMs, tweaks, etc.

Click to collapse




Another flaw with the DNA is no MicroSD slot... So that kind of kills it for me. So now I'm tossing up the idea of the GS3 or the Galaxy note 2 unless Verizon will be releasing any other new phones by the time of my upgrade (July 13')

EDIT: Looks like the (GS4) if that's what they are gonna call it, will be out by my upgrade hopefully.


----------



## mancha250 (Nov 30, 2012)

MY best was Sony Xperia U 

Sent from my ST25i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Daniecki (Nov 30, 2012)

I like my SGS+ but when I will choice: My phone vs SGS3 I think that I chosse this second options ^^


----------



## LinkForce (Dec 1, 2012)

My Xperia Play. Nothing will give me a better gaming experience than the buttons


----------



## Pat. (Dec 1, 2012)

PuffMaN said:


> Not the 8210?  it was tiny! Those were the days phones became smaller and smaller.  Nowadays, phones get bigger and bigger!

Click to collapse



Went & found an old 8210 i had tucked away & it is bigger than i remembered it, so i compared its volume with my Galaxy Note & its only 33.3% smaller in volume.

The phone that stood out to me for size, amazing menu options, comfort to hold (rubberized battery), battery life (Li-polymer), technical innovation (my first colour screen phone with camera), reliability & connectivity (Infra red & BT).........
Ericson T68


----------



## filthyfnj24 (Dec 1, 2012)

Tie between my Nokia E71 and my HTC One XL.


----------



## Omg_Its_Erie (Dec 1, 2012)

Definitely my galaxy note II gs3 is a very close second 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mattytheflasher (Dec 1, 2012)

*dhd or my note*

hated samsung since forever went htc dhd still have it best phone ever owned then just got a note gt n so its on par with htc may have even converted me to samsung but was running 4.2 on the dhd have to settle 4.1.2 on my note


----------



## nitzanb (Dec 1, 2012)

Galaxy tab 7" . 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## Evil_Cid (Dec 1, 2012)

Well, the Galaxy Note 2 is the best yet, but THE best phone I had ever used was the HTC Desire....and I still use it


----------



## RacerPCG (Dec 1, 2012)

Well now my best phone I own is Samsung Galaxy S Plus. It is my first android phone and I really like that phone. 
Also I liked all of my previously owned phones


----------



## AndyFZ1S (Dec 1, 2012)

Has to be the Ericsson T28 with its sprung flip and thin distinctive design, I Remember paying around £350 sim free back in 2000  Have still got a couple hiding away in a drawer.


----------



## DarkNecromancer (Dec 1, 2012)

Probably the iPhone 4S...... But that's just because the last android phone I owned was a Motorola milestone.


----------



## melvinchng (Dec 1, 2012)

This

Accidentally sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2


----------



## Johnnyled (Dec 1, 2012)

Samsung galaxy s plus , if I change the phone once samsung would be my first choice


----------



## ACKMANIAC (Dec 1, 2012)

My Samsung S2


----------



## sudkcoce (Dec 1, 2012)

HTC Desire. 
The only thing I would switch to currently is the htc one s.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Dec 1, 2012)

I liked the s3 a lot but i love my note and think ima get a note 2!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BinarySauce (Dec 2, 2012)

Motorola Droid Razr HD no question:






Flagship specs AND build quality, unlike the plastic toys that currently flood the android market. It's the only android I've seen that can stand up to apple in hardware. It's also a shame it's getting no recognition, since Google now owns Motorola it has a VERY clean interface.

Plus, next week it gets Jellybean!:
http://www.everythingandroid.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/droid-razr-hd.jpg


----------



## AMSPOWER (Dec 2, 2012)

BinarySauce said:


> Motorola Droid Razr HD no question:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Damn, now you've got me thinking! I have an upgrade in July 13' There's going to be some competition as to what device I'm going to want to get to replace my Incredible 4g.


----------



## xmrenegade7 (Dec 2, 2012)

Well i own the galaxy s3 but i think the best phone ive owned has to be my old desire hd, the development for it was outstanding and i just genuinly loved it.
The S3 is good too though.


----------



## nick7986 (Dec 2, 2012)

the best phone i have owned is htc desire


----------



## MisterCub (Dec 2, 2012)

My Galaxy Nexus without a doubt!  Had a Galaxy S before it and I was really happy with it but it just doesn't compare to my Nexus.


----------



## Bomber_ste (Dec 2, 2012)

Nexus s

Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda app-developers app


----------



## WastedDays (Dec 2, 2012)

I had Boost as my provider my entire "phone" life. 

I've had 
i560
W385
HTC Touch Pro
HTC EVO 3D (2 days now)


i think i can say without a doubt the EVO 3D is the best phone i have ever owned.......i still miss my i560 tho


----------



## Vindork (Dec 3, 2012)

For a year I'm using a HTC trophy and I'm very happy that I bought it, cause it's the best work phone I had. So that's my choice.


----------



## lisek99 (Dec 3, 2012)

Galaxy S3! I had 4 iPhones before this one and never going back


----------



## beastwarden (Dec 3, 2012)

Seems to be a fair bit of HTC desire loving on here and I agree just felt so good to hold and got me started on the road to the wonders of custom Romsey,  I'll always have a soft spot for that phone... 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RomeroPL (Dec 3, 2012)

Galaxy note 2-awsome screen

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MadManMark (Dec 3, 2012)

Blackberry curve and the iPhone 5

Sent from my LT22i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mandro_O (Dec 4, 2012)

Hehehe well, will not be new, but it was a beast, the HTC Touch Pro 2


----------



## deep6232 (Dec 4, 2012)

*Lg Marquee*

my first phone, not best though:silly:


----------



## NickS_ (Dec 4, 2012)

My Galaxy S2 SGH-i777 (AT&T).  Even more than my Galaxy Nexus for some reason.  Dunno why, but I miss it terribly.


----------



## BlueVIP (Dec 4, 2012)

Samsung Spica  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## callinner (Dec 4, 2012)

I have ever owned desire, sensation XL , rhyme...etc.
Those smartphone I most like is desire.
There are many resources for desire.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda app-developers app


----------



## ratcav (Dec 4, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy s2

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Meangean (Dec 4, 2012)

Nexus 4

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skv012a (Dec 4, 2012)

Nokia E72 and even current E6. Has all the fancy basics and none of the trivial/useless crap, battery life to support all of its features, physical and comfy qwerty, awesome proprietary gps.


----------



## ilmostro7 (Dec 4, 2012)

Motorola Droid Bionic


----------



## Looneytoon98 (Dec 4, 2012)

Tough to grapple this question. As far as phone capabilities, nothing like a Motorola Ultra Classic, aka brick, to make calls with or drive nails. I believe this thread revolves around smartphones so I will nominate my favorites. My Motorola ES400 was an absolute beast but straddled with WinMo 6.5.3 for all its goodness. Any webOS phone purely for the OS, garbage hardware. A tie goes to my previous Droid X2 and my present iPhone 4.


----------



## iTAZUETA (Dec 4, 2012)

i vote for htc one V


----------



## maxima2k53 (Dec 4, 2012)

*fewswith order*

the best phone i have ever owned has to be the galaxy s3 no doubt.


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Dec 5, 2012)

Galaxy s4 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## Ace38 (Dec 5, 2012)

Dell Streak 5. Big ass screen!

Sent from my Dell Streak.


----------



## Rickondrius (Dec 5, 2012)

The best phone I've ever owned so far is the HTC One S even though it is the Snapdragon S3-equipped version, it hardly lags and gets everything done nice and quick.


----------



## danish_smartpk (Dec 5, 2012)

*My Vote for my mobile*

My vote goes to Sony Ericsson Xperia NEO V


----------



## eda80 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks

GT-I9100 cihazımdan Tapatalk 2 ile gönderildi


----------



## bingbings (Dec 5, 2012)

Nokia N900 by far......never  be another one like...

Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9100 avec Tapatalk


----------



## Da Avenger (Dec 5, 2012)

*Motorola Defy Plus \m/*

Motorola defy plus till yet...It really can defy anything thrown onto it
Survived a four-foot fall without even a minor scratch 
Plus there are a bunch of developers working day/night for its constant development :good::laugh::laugh:


----------



## pa33vel (Dec 5, 2012)

Sony w 800i 

Sent from my WT19i using xda app-developers app


----------



## pLiDeX (Dec 5, 2012)

Nokia 5800, my current phone  

Hopefully I'll upgrade to a Galaxy Note II or Nexus 4 soon.


----------



## kiro67 (Dec 5, 2012)

Sola. i want have sgs3, but it's too expensive ;/


----------



## Thanos185 (Dec 6, 2012)

Nokia 6110 Navigator


----------



## sylentprofet (Dec 6, 2012)

*LG enV2*

I miss my flip phone with the full hardware keyboard...


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 6, 2012)

I miss my Nokia 1100 could go on for around a week or more of heavy texting without even worrying about carrying a charger  and still there would be hours of standby left !


----------



## shalabhbatra100 (Dec 6, 2012)

*balckberry bold 4 or galaxy s3*

i believe the best phone depends on the utility. Samsung and Iphones are great for multimedia . For emails blackberry wins hands down.

Blackberry 10 or Blackberry X could win the market if it comes out with a good multimedia centric phone next year.

depending upon application at present the best phones are BlackBerry bold 4 or galaxy s3


----------



## beaver2233 (Dec 6, 2012)

Would easily be between the HTC Desire and Galaxy S2. Have bought 3 HTC Desires for family members and put custom roms on them all. They all run extremely well for such an old device. For $70 (aud), easily the best value phone. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## muskrat0381 (Dec 6, 2012)

*Muskrat0381*



Pr0gramm3r said:


> Samasung S3 and iphone 5 .

Click to collapse



  Samasung s3  .. All THE WAY !!!!   The best phone out there today ...  Easy too root , and a lot of Roms out there for it ... I phone 5 .. lots of problems with it ...   over rated i think.....


----------



## batna.antab (Dec 7, 2012)

muskrat0381 said:


> Samasung s3  .. All THE WAY !!!!   The best phone out there today ...  Easy too root , and a lot of Roms out there for it ... I phone 5 .. lots of problems with it ...   over rated i think.....

Click to collapse



Well, I think that the sgs3 is overrated, iPhone has roughly a 3 times better GPU, an almost perfectly calibrated screen, great CPU , great camera(if not the most complete ) with great sensor and sapphire glass lens, better materials, lte ( sgs3 has it only on the krait version), better audio input and output( iPhone 5 has the best audio on a smartphone), very light and better antennas, sgs3 on its side has better/removable battery, bigger screen(even if it has worse colors fidelity) and expandable storage.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 7, 2012)

batna.antab said:


> Well, I think that the sgs3 is overrated, iPhone has roughly a 3 times better GPU, an almost perfectly calibrated screen, great CPU , great camera(if not the most complete ) with great sensor and sapphire glass lens, better materials, lte ( sgs3 has it only on the krait version), better audio input and output( iPhone 5 has the best audio on a smartphone), very light and better antennas, sgs3 on its side has better/removable battery, bigger screen(even if it has worse colors fidelity) and expandable storage.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You forgot to mention camera - ip5's camera is the epitome of  point and shoot 8mp shooters out there


----------



## NiCk.JaY (Dec 7, 2012)

Guys with HD2 should be the proudest

Sent from my Desire HD on steroids from CFX


----------



## invincible_man (Dec 7, 2012)

GS 3 ftw! No phone should be this awesome.. it's so awesome it's a crime 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lopez.am (Dec 7, 2012)

All the Samsung Galaxy S family... From original Galaxy S to the last Galaxy S3 Alpha. 
Samsung makes the best. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## MichaelTunnell (Dec 7, 2012)

my best phone is HTC Thunderbolt...I am not saying that is the best phone...at the time for about a week maybe but it is the best I have ever had.


----------



## rogueromeo (Dec 7, 2012)

Desire HD.


----------



## FutureSteveJobs (Dec 8, 2012)

*Galaxy Note 2*



buma82 said:


> the galaxy note II! it's screen is beautiful and the battery lasts for about two day. at least for me. brilliant buy, at least for me :victory:

Click to collapse



Same here. The S Pen is very helpful and fun to use as well.


----------



## Nooblit (Dec 8, 2012)

I owned an LG Optimus slider before finally opting to go big and Buying a Galaxy S3. I've got to say, this thing is beating all the other phones into the ground right now, even my brother's iphone 4s. I've recently put cm10 on it, and now it's even faster than it was, although with some minor bugs here and there. Definitely best phone I've ever owned.


----------



## Terrafirma91 (Dec 8, 2012)

I gotta say the galaxy s3, however sometimes I randomly miss my Motorola Atrix. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestX00704 (Dec 11, 2012)

LG Optimus LTE is pretty good for me. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## sercankd (Dec 11, 2012)

i had a samsung u600. it was awesome phone, it even had custom roms.


----------



## hassantalal11 (Dec 11, 2012)

galaxy s2 best mobile


----------



## gixxerfreak (Dec 11, 2012)

Nokia 8890


----------



## Xpme (Dec 12, 2012)

Sony Xperia U


----------



## 2Expression (Dec 12, 2012)

Would also agree that S3 is the best I've owned so far. Everyone has a god damn iPhone 5... sat in a review session and everyone surrounding me had an iPhone 5 except me.


----------



## thekoply (Dec 12, 2012)

Nokia E71


----------



## djdroidHD (Dec 12, 2012)

Galaxy Ace. The best i ever used. Then Nokia E71 and Experia U.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jakemo (Dec 12, 2012)

This will date me a bit, but I really liked the old sidekicks. I started with the color way back in the day, then had the sidekick 2. Since all you had to do is email danger to request a developer unlock it was my first Dev phone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Krowebar (Dec 12, 2012)

For me my lil Samsung Focus Flash (Omnia W) is the best lil smartphone I've had. WP7 is pretty good. I've had a few decent droids though, and I just couldn't get into the the idevices.


----------



## beaver2233 (Dec 12, 2012)

batna.antab said:


> Well, I think that the sgs3 is overrated, iPhone has roughly a 3 times better GPU, an almost perfectly calibrated screen, great CPU , great camera(if not the most complete ) with great sensor and sapphire glass lens, better materials, lte ( sgs3 has it only on the krait version), better audio input and output( iPhone 5 has the best audio on a smartphone), very light and better antennas, sgs3 on its side has better/removable battery, bigger screen(even if it has worse colors fidelity) and expandable storage.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



This isn't really accurate - just saying iPhone has a great cpu? and the S3 doesn't? and also there is an LTE quad core version of the S3 (I9305). Another point: iPhone costs a lot more than the S3 (well here in Australia it does) - oh and not to mention we can do so much more on Android than on iOS. Just my 2 cents

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nitrous² (Dec 13, 2012)

C'mon guys. Everyone knows what the best phone ever made is. I also owned three of them... The Nokia 3310... let it appeal to you^^

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## gesange (Dec 13, 2012)

The best phone in my opinion was Nokia N78 
Miss it really but one day it just died 

Sent from my LG-E510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## batna.antab (Dec 13, 2012)

beaver2233 said:


> This isn't really accurate - just saying iPhone has a great cpu? and the S3 doesn't? and also there is an LTE quad core version of the S3 (I9305). Another point: iPhone costs a lot more than the S3 (well here in Australia it does) - oh and not to mention we can do so much more on Android than on iOS. Just my 2 cents
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I said that the iPhone cpu is great cause most people think that dual-core just means bad and just wanted to point out that even if it's "just" a dual is not a bad cpu thanks to its new architecture, I know that the exynos4412 has a better cpu. About the i9305 version, I know about it but I find it very hard to find in my country so I just wanted to compare the 2 generics version the krait and the normal one , I agree about the price , the sgs3 has a better price quality ratio but just speaking of overall quality the iPhone is one step forward .
Ultimately I don't like to compare OSs as they both, ios and android, have their own strengths and it all comes by personal preferences ..

And sorry for my bad English, it's not my native language 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Kremata (Dec 13, 2012)

The Mighty SGS3 is by far the best smartphone ever made(till now) SGS4 is coming.


----------



## kenkeviandreb (Dec 13, 2012)

The best phones out there in terms of durability that i've used is by far the nokia N8 and one of the most awesome picture taker. sold it because i was tired of waiting for Bell which took ages before being released. i saw it on an N8 and haven't regret my switch to SGSII, which i would say is the best android phone ever create that i've use so far. i'm on a SGSIII these days been 1 and a half months actually. love that it came with the 13 toggle, but seriously the toggles it had i have no use for, so dats why i'm back to TurkbeyROM, which is awesome. for now my vote is out on SGSII and SGSIII i'll decide eventually.

in regards to iphone 5...i consider iOs to be the Windows of the mobile phone, everything is locked down to tightly. if they would untie it somewhat and let developers tweak it up, i bet it would be a site to behold. so what does iphone 5 have that 100 android phone doesn't except build quality. if u take good care of ur phone, being made from metal or plastic will not have much difference. but what i find truly amazing with iphone is that screen which makes picture quality awesome even on its lower res.


----------



## nestea57 (Dec 13, 2012)

I dont know but I have a N7100+ Upai/STAR and it's correct.


----------



## vietanhdinh (Dec 13, 2012)

For me the best ever is Nokia E72


----------



## NoMoreAres (Dec 13, 2012)

S3 Sprint, BB 9700.


----------



## silver750 (Dec 13, 2012)

I Have Note II 
It must be for me the best phone ever.

Odesláno z mého GT-N7100 pomocí Tapatalk 2


----------



## GamingTaylor (Dec 13, 2012)

*Best Phone*

iPhone 4

1) It's extremely cheap at the moment.
2) It's the same exact thing as the iPhone 5 (basically...)
3) Jailbreaking = Infinite Free Games + Apps, and Jailbreaking is like a 2minute process used by millions.:silly:
4) Long Battery Life


----------



## cdog1213 (Dec 13, 2012)

Optimus v since thats the only smart phone I've owned.


----------



## distortedharmonic (Dec 13, 2012)

samsung galaxy nexus and galaxy S3


----------



## Green Ranger (Dec 13, 2012)

galaxy s3


----------



## iraqi-boys (Dec 13, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy SIII &. Note II 

Sent from my GT-P7500 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## uroboch (Dec 14, 2012)

*Best phone i ever owned*

droid 2 global


----------



## rawsharc5 (Dec 14, 2012)

motorola startack that phone was a tank


----------



## Jorte90 (Dec 14, 2012)

S3...if the battery was a little better i would never stray,


----------



## 0asis (Dec 14, 2012)

I would say s3 because it's the one that I own. But I was pretty happy with the s2 too 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## dgero83 (Dec 14, 2012)

Galaxy nexus. If the battery was a lot better though

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## justin11141 (Dec 14, 2012)

HTC One S! Sexiest phone out there and fast. 

Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## pangster (Dec 15, 2012)

ASUS Padfone 2


----------



## Andbax (Dec 15, 2012)

Xperia S


----------



## Eternalty (Dec 15, 2012)

The one I'm currently using. GS2


----------



## Lavoslav (Dec 15, 2012)

Nokia 3310, battery life 7 days, spent more time than on any other smartphone (snakes ), nuff said


----------



## Xeeynamo (Dec 15, 2012)

Nokia 6630


----------



## sweetfreeze (Dec 15, 2012)

I love my evo LTE now, but i am going to have to say the OG EVO, it has plenty of awesome roms and kernals all over xda


----------



## Ormuz (Dec 15, 2012)

The best so far for me has been the S3, fast and awesome phone.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## edit28 (Dec 15, 2012)

Non-smartphone wise I would say the original Motorola Razor, while my favorite smartphone has definitely been the Galaxy S3 US variant 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## bulldog76 (Dec 15, 2012)

Well it was my OG EVO but my Galaxy S3 my change my mind.


----------



## kiddoo (Dec 15, 2012)

HTC hd2 Leo on android...excepting the hardware keys

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## xspit (Dec 16, 2012)

I. like my Sony xperia s very much for its optic, haptic, functionality. Camera is very gold too!


----------



## clzclz (Dec 17, 2012)

so far it's samsung y duos, since it's my first android based phone


----------



## Zach.discgolf (Dec 17, 2012)

Droid X yeah yeah


----------



## Tyus (Dec 17, 2012)

Note II. :good:


----------



## electronz (Dec 17, 2012)

I think one of the most reliable phones that I have owned over my time has to be the Nokia n95 8gb..the build of the phone was great and after many years of use, could say was faultless..had slight disadvantages like not having the option for external memory but for the time that the phone was released, the memory that was given was pretty much complete! I've had quite a few other favourites and hard to choose but this comes to mind now and might just have to give it top spot 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fun_Call (Dec 17, 2012)

The best phone i ever have is my HTC Sensation XL . i like it very much but if i have enough money now i will buy S III or Note 2 .


----------



## nkm90 (Dec 17, 2012)

The best phone I ever owned would be Xperia Ray ( If I could afford one; I'd switch to Nexus 4 in a flash though  )


----------



## lukop (Dec 17, 2012)

in my opinion it is DESIRE S!


----------



## el_roy1985 (Dec 17, 2012)

For me, it would have to be my Infuse. I really want to get a Note 2 though...


----------



## moleverine (Dec 18, 2012)

My best phone so far is tied:

iPhone 4 for its simplicity and dependability.  I never had an issue with it, but it was incredibly boring.

My Galaxy S3 for its hackability and performance.  Though, I'd say after I flashed Liquidsmooth onto this thing, It's probably my favorite.


----------



## Omg_Its_Erie (Dec 18, 2012)

el_roy1985 said:


> For me, it would have to be my Infuse. I really want to get a Note 2 though...

Click to collapse



You definitely won't regret it if you do 

Sent from my JellyBombed Note II


----------



## depper (Dec 18, 2012)

Best phone I ever owned was the Nokia XM 5800 because, at the time, it seemed way ahead of anything else affordable - a friend had an iPhone 3gs and was jealous! And the offline Nokia maps were amazing.

However, I've had a Galaxy S for about 3 years and that's still going strong (thanks to CM10).


----------



## Cioffaz (Dec 18, 2012)

The current one, S2 ftw! :good:


----------



## iva37 (Dec 18, 2012)

*ek*

for me Nokia E66 and iPhone 4


----------



## SiMMENS (Dec 19, 2012)

my current phone HTC One X is the best thing I've had but my 3GS was pretty amazing mostly because it was my first smart phone and the umber of games really made it awesome to have until the iOS got stale


----------



## Noobie Boobie (Dec 19, 2012)

best phone is my latest phone - the HTC Hero. over two years old and still going strong after many drops and bangs. However I want a quad core phone next. When I get a new phone I expect that will be the best one.


----------



## buffal0b1ll (Dec 19, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S3, hands down

The best gadget decision I ever made was to sell my Casio Commando on Ebay, and use the $ to jump to the S3.
The second best gadget decision I ever made was to put CM10 ROM on the S3.


----------



## tlac (Dec 19, 2012)

Siemens C55 
served 5 years


----------



## JaimePG (Dec 19, 2012)

The Sony Xperia S, for 6 months, and very satisfied :laugh:


----------



## flint6 (Dec 20, 2012)

Still love my OG evo it does everything. I need it to. 

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dane Reynolds (Dec 20, 2012)

*Best Phone... Nokia 3210*

Yup...


----------



## pangster (Dec 20, 2012)

ASUS Padfone 2... now running JB with a nice step up in performance...


----------



## ulfarnir (Dec 20, 2012)

sony ericsson d750i telekom, several years old, still in use, battery also not that bad
besides this: htc sensation


----------



## Johnsmith12345 (Dec 20, 2012)

Xperia Arc S


----------



## sphameed (Dec 20, 2012)

Samsung galaxy note II great stuff:good:


----------



## Rambo_FT (Dec 20, 2012)

Sony Ericsson Xperia Pro :good: It have a big advantage: Physical QWERTY keyboard.


----------



## Digitalhiro (Dec 20, 2012)

Sony Ericsson w810i. The only phone that has survived to the toilet.


----------



## haree (Dec 20, 2012)

hi
HTC one X is the best I had  bad luck i had a serious health prob had to sell it because i need to cash :crying::good::laugh:


----------



## WeThePeople13 (Dec 20, 2012)

My old school DROID Incredible. It was my first smartphone and got me into the rooted lifestyle. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skizz0tt (Dec 20, 2012)

I've had the droid eris / moto droid 4 / droid bionic / samsung galaxy s3 ... my fav has been the s3, just a great solid phone.


----------



## Bibounet (Dec 20, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Gio, really not expensive for discovery Android side


----------



## bakuLaw (Dec 21, 2012)

For me my Nokia 6220c,
From this moment I miss it

Sent from my MK16i using xda app-developers app


----------



## xillusionzx (Dec 21, 2012)

Honestly.. Nokia 3310
Why?
It's almost indestructible (and sometimes you drop the phone to make it work), its the most easiest to use, the battery still works even after all these years (and even when it's completely flat you can usually turn it on again to quickly bust out a txt and send), its the best for a real txt speed competition, txt jokes requiring screen by screen change work perfect, it makes calls, it doesn't crash, and it has the best addictive game ever: SNAKE!


----------



## paolocar88 (Dec 21, 2012)

nokia e71! i love physical qwerty in candybar format


----------



## Nuvolaz (Dec 21, 2012)

Absolutely note 2


----------



## nikki07 (Dec 22, 2012)

Absolutly note2 too :thumbup:

Inviato dal mio GT-N7100 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## anshad666 (Dec 22, 2012)

galaxy s2 and sony neo l


----------



## eddydc1 (Dec 22, 2012)

nokia 3310 ofc.


----------



## taxoon (Dec 22, 2012)

S III is the best phone ive ever had and ive tried alot of smartphones including iphones.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Kjc99 (Dec 22, 2012)

Galaxy S3 of course

Galaxy S3 
Omega Rom V34


----------



## xpaolo (Dec 22, 2012)

Huawei shine   U8836D
But i didn't  have so many phones ...

Sent from my U8836D using xda app-developers app


----------



## sirspode (Dec 22, 2012)

Certainly Lumia 800!!
I had also C5-03 and another telephone whose name I can not remember...


----------



## mataflakitas (Dec 22, 2012)

Samsung hercules....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado desde mi SGH-T989 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hai__ninhthuan (Dec 23, 2012)

*s3*

galaxy s3 and neatRom


----------



## ionian2 (Dec 23, 2012)

I'd say as a daily driver I loved my Nexus S. As an all around phonecummediaconsumptiondevice I'd say my current Optimus G. Back in the day my i500 would have to be the most effect weapon though. 

Sent from my LG-E971 using xda premium


----------



## kelenchang (Dec 23, 2012)

I vote my this phone. HTC sensation xe. Even it's in the list of power hungry.


----------



## nivlaza3 (Dec 23, 2012)

galaxy nexus all the way


----------



## ke1n p1an (Dec 23, 2012)

nokia n900 with a full blown linux loved that
and my current galaxy nexus is pretty neat as well


----------



## Zoneninja (Dec 23, 2012)

I mostly like my HTC one x from a various phone collection.. From Nokia 3310 to Samsung Galaxy s3 and HTC one X

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## w1ck3db18 (Dec 23, 2012)

galaxy s3 and note 2


----------



## cablazn (Dec 23, 2012)

Not many phones I had, but i can say that HTC has one of the best phones. Especialy Desire.


----------



## wicked wizard (Dec 23, 2012)

Has to be the Galaxy S3 for me :good:


----------



## Beartax (Dec 24, 2012)

Until I get Galaxy S3 (or better).. HTC Inspire 4G is a great standard smartphone.


----------



## silcay (Dec 28, 2012)

Had Galaxy, but have to say Desire S is the best. For now. :laugh:


----------



## teachmeluv (Dec 28, 2012)

Nokia 8310! Small, smart, awesome


----------



## Devildog78965 (Dec 29, 2012)

vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvdownvvvvvvvvvvvvvv

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## madferretx (Dec 29, 2012)

that's easy, nexus 4!  Best phone I had... for now.

Quad core goodness.  No LTE, but not a big deal for me.


----------



## chokem (Dec 29, 2012)

Without a doubt,  this Note2.


----------



## anshad666 (Dec 29, 2012)

galaxy sII
sony neo L


----------



## drum747 (Dec 29, 2012)

Note 2, this thing is a beast.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BosCeltics18 (Dec 29, 2012)

Galaxy S3 hands down running CM10 12/16


----------



## adhirwn (Dec 29, 2012)

for now, the One X.

however, still had feelings for my old nokia 6600 though, nice gripping, excellent connectivity (IR for remote, hell yeah. wish new phone still got that, comes in handy), long battery life et all. this is like an ex that's difficult to moved on from.


----------



## MrAsch (Dec 29, 2012)

HTC Desire and I'm always using this jewel :good:


----------



## derf8966 (Dec 31, 2012)

BosCeltics18 said:


> Galaxy S3 hands down running CM10 12/16

Click to collapse



I'm Running the same exact ROM but with the kt747 kernel and I'm loving every second of it. 

Sent from my CM10 powered GS3


----------



## boughness (Dec 31, 2012)

true, that phone was awesome.




mantokoski7 said:


> Siemens C55 from 2003 is small, light, durable, reliable and has all the breakthrough features like GPRS with socket connections (IRC!). I prefer the silver edition with blue display/key backlight. It even has an alarm clock that works if the phone is turned off. Take that, smartphones! (excluding MeeGo and Symbian)

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 01:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 PM ----------

Some days I miss my HTC Tytn II.


----------



## Likespikes69 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of the Note 2, but I have to give respect to the Evo 4g. It was my first smartphone, and is still kicking around with Jellybean on it while creeping up on being 3 years old. It will always have a special place in my heart, haha.


----------



## dah328 (Dec 31, 2012)

Galaxy Nexus LTE.  More than a year after its release, it still keeps up with today's top phones.


----------



## Justinhopaolo (Jan 1, 2013)

dah328 said:


> Galaxy Nexus LTE.  More than a year after its release, it still keeps up with today's top phones.

Click to collapse



I consider the galaxy nexus a legend of android 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## djeordje (Jan 1, 2013)

Eten Glofiish M800, with Windows Mobile 6.


----------



## dasche (Jan 1, 2013)

htc desire....whenever i think now its going to die, another great ROM pops up on xda and surprises us. although no official support from htc and cyanogen after gingerbird (yeah "bird") but this device refuses to die and the developers who continue to provide us quality ROMs for this "Legendary" device. desire runs latest version of android very well. I strongly believe that cyanogenmod should officially support this device further.


----------



## semperfidelis316 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Bestest phone ever!*

That's easy, the one I have now.  My Verizon Samsung Galaxy S3 running CM 10.1 with ktoonsez kernel.   Before that I had a Motorola Atrix (original) that was my first Android phone and I loved it.  Considering what "most" people are running today, that phone is still pretty OP.

The S3 is great for the fact that so many people have it, it has customized ROMs and kernels.  I've found the perfect match of performance and battery life,  You'll have to get CM10.1 from rootzwiki.com and ktoonsez kernel from here

There are nightlies from CM which can be found  here  (and these are for the Verizon S3)

I'm sure the Note 2 has it's better points, but my argument against them is the fact that they are ginormous. I have a hard enough time putting my S3 away while I'm at work let alone a huge phone.  If the S3 doesn't have enough power for you as a phone you really need to examine what your "needs" are in mobile computing.


----------



## elprincipe (Jan 1, 2013)

Put me down for the S3 too, I've had iphones for several years but since I switched to S3 o realized how much more a phone can offer! 

Duff man never dies.. Only the actors who play him.


----------



## TaMNoNa (Jan 1, 2013)

my newest cellphone is Samsung Galaxy S (I-9000), so this is my choice


----------



## chokem (Jan 1, 2013)

Has to be this Note2.


----------



## josephnero (Jan 1, 2013)

Sonyericsson Aino and X8
Galaxy s2

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## MattSpec (Jan 1, 2013)

i have my samsung galaxy gio running 4.0.4 and its as smooth as butter.

people are still working on it too!

jelly bean on approach!

great little phone/music player/mobile pc


----------



## Ngan (Jan 2, 2013)

Best phone I've owned has to be the nexus 4 without a doubt!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## PolishPoower1 (Jan 2, 2013)

My NOTE 2 AMAZING!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using xda premium


----------



## Justinhopaolo (Jan 2, 2013)

My landline phone. Never runs out of battery . fast and stable. Never crashed when used. And the ringer has perfect loudness. When it rings, everyone in the house tries to answer it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Luke_23 (Jan 2, 2013)

my first smartphone was an iphone 3g. now i have an htc desire hd. and this one is far better than iphone


----------



## divjapps (Jan 2, 2013)

*samsung wins hands down*

Samsung galaxy s3


----------



## moqua (Jan 2, 2013)

*moto defy*

.. quarxed!


----------



## devaloka (Jan 2, 2013)

I had a HTC Desire for over 2 years and while it served perfectly well, I love my new Note 2. By far the best device I have owned. Before that, it was the Sony Ericsson C905 - that was a great phone!


----------



## ChynnaRae (Jan 2, 2013)

I have had many phones just came from iPhone to galaxy s3 and i love it wouldn't trade it for any other phone in the world. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## c_raethke (Jan 2, 2013)

Have only owned 3, HTC Incredible being the only smartphone, and it wins by a landslide. The competitors being the original Moto Razr and an old Nokia flip phone.


----------



## ivoidwarranty (Jan 2, 2013)

Samsung Captivate! From Android 2.1 (2010) to 4.1 (2012) and running to ?.?(????) - all due to the awesome developers here at XDA and elsewhere.


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 2, 2013)

Samsung SGH-E250i was the best phone I had only issue was it was slide which i hated that

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## androidfoshizzle (Jan 2, 2013)

Motorola i9

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dannyben (Jan 2, 2013)

GS3


----------



## RawrBiscuit (Jan 2, 2013)

I would say the Galaxy S2, it's simple it's nice and it has a great battery life overall


----------



## btrst (Jan 3, 2013)

siemens sx1. best phone at that time. keyboard was a bit weird tho.


----------



## Djatnet (Jan 3, 2013)

I think this is the best ever.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## steekyjim (Jan 3, 2013)

Samsung Europa, because it's small/portable, runs all the android apps, is very customisable, the battery lasts all day with cm7, can be over/underclocked and only  costs 39.99. I also have a desire which is more powerful, but I don't like to carry a brick around with me all the time. If I lose the Europa its pretty cheap for me to replace and as an app developer I can have fun with anyone dumb enough to steal it. Factory reset wont wipe the app and when triggered by sms the thief will lose any phone credit they have and never know why 

Sent from my GT-I5500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jarraheissa (Jan 3, 2013)

SGS3 the best 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Stanerefor (Jan 3, 2013)

Galaxy Nexus all the way!


----------



## alexiuss (Jan 3, 2013)

Nokia N900 ...Maemo and later MeeGo were very promising OS. Too bad they were forgotten.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## fireblade (Jan 3, 2013)

Definitely HTC Desire. Even tho htc Desire S was very good too. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## madman80 (Jan 6, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S. It's a un-knokeable beast!


----------



## Illstatic (Jan 6, 2013)

Easily the Amaze 4G.


----------



## Shane Oo Mac (Jan 7, 2013)

*OG  note*

So far the best smart phone I  have ever owned hands down, I use it at work constantly, its more than a phone but a tool as well.


----------



## patryk48 (Jan 7, 2013)

SE Live with Walkman

Wysyłane z mojego *WT19i* za pomocą *Tapatalk 2*​


----------



## heartygooner (Jan 7, 2013)

LG P500. Hard to beat on a budget


----------



## faheyd (Jan 7, 2013)

M°I°N°I said:


> SE Live with Walkman
> 
> Wysyłane z mojego *WT19i* za pomocą *Tapatalk 2*​

Click to collapse



I loved my Sony Ericsson W580i . For its time, it did everything I wanted.  My daughter went through 3 keyboards though texting over time.

I am liking my used Samsung Infuse right now for $115.  Works for me.


----------



## zadox (Jan 7, 2013)

Panasonic G600. Quality.


----------



## htcsnap93 (Jan 7, 2013)

Nokia E71

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## carlosow (Jan 8, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S3!


----------



## HeavyMetalHighVoltage (Jan 8, 2013)

HTC Desire HD! Great selection of roms and is still running off the original battery when i bought it over two years ago!


----------



## scumie (Jan 8, 2013)

The best camera phone and quality built was a Nokia N85. Incredible photos, very good overall phone. Never had a problem and support was top notch. That's my vote for the classics.


----------



## Alex.KAI (Jan 8, 2013)

HTC HD2 The best one IMHO. I've become a flashaholic with this phone ))))


----------



## docardoso (Jan 8, 2013)

*Moto Milestone 3 (XT860)*

The best I've ever owned is my first smartphone, my current phone. :good:

I'm a little bit disappointed with Motorola update policy, leaving such a phone with capable hardware without an official Android 4 release. Despite this, it is, by far, the best one I ever had.


----------



## hiazzz (Jan 9, 2013)

HTC MyTouch 4G gave me most fun, but I will choose iPhone 4S if I buy a new phone.


----------



## Hello_Robert (Jan 9, 2013)

Bionic!

My Bionic!  :droid:


----------



## ArcDatum (Jan 9, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S Captivate by far.  Best hardware design of any phone i've ever owned.  Best size for single handed use too.  All these phones nowadays with large screens (I have an SGS3 now) coupled with the Action bar being at the top and all that stuff.  Wow difficult to use at times.  But man, the captivate was a dream to hold and look at.


----------



## sonnt1223 (Jan 9, 2013)

i think the best is note 2


----------



## programabd (Jan 9, 2013)

sonnt1223 said:


> i think the best is note 2

Click to collapse



HTC touch vogue


----------



## Dr.Molestratus (Jan 9, 2013)

This. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bergerstrasse (Jan 9, 2013)

The Galaxy Note2 is the best Phone in 2012

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## DeAndreon (Jan 9, 2013)

bergerstrasse said:


> The Galaxy Note2 is the best Phone in 2012
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium

Click to collapse




Before my Xperia X8, i had a Sony Ericsson W300i. For me was the best phone before my Xperia X8 that i've now. It was a great phone in 2007-2008 for the price that i paid.


----------



## lccc37 (Jan 9, 2013)

HTC Touch diamond... Pen with magnet already.... 
VGA when others are QVGA, tough frame

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Silwester (Jan 9, 2013)

I liked LG Optimus One for its long battery... really!


----------



## Hr Kristian (Jan 9, 2013)

Every high end phone is good isn't it?
I love the Galaxy S, it's very versatile and does everything great, I'm a music enthusiast so the fact it has one of the best audio chips on the market is a huge plus, the iPhone might have a superior speaker but who cares, phone speaker will always blow.
Currently running Android 4.1.2 (CM10) and that should go to show how good the phone still is.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## Doddsy24 (Jan 10, 2013)

I think my was N95 probably my favourite phone, it just seemed so far ahead of everything. Poor Nokia, what happened......


----------



## xstayxposix (Jan 10, 2013)

Mine was probably the original Galaxy S (Captivate).

Only because it's what got me into Android and flashing. It had a multitude of ROMs, still does even! It's running CM10.1 like a champ! 
But of course I've moved on since that phone and bought the S2 now the S3. But the Captivate is what I hold dear to my heart the most.


----------



## juicyfrys (Jan 10, 2013)

HTC EVO3D, runs like a champ nearly 2 years later and the dev support is pretty good. Makes me want another HTC phone honestly.


----------



## CloudSA (Jan 10, 2013)

GS3.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## atman8r (Jan 10, 2013)

^+1 dude, love my SIII with root. 

Sent from my GS3 running "Illusion" and LeanKernel


----------



## James.UBC (Jan 11, 2013)

one of those blackberry bold from back when they all had balls 

that thing was so awesome 

the htc touch diamond was also pretty cool, it came with wp 6.2 or smth like that but managed to get xdandroid all the way up to froyo/gingerbread so i was pretty impressed


----------



## oddabhi (Jan 11, 2013)

*My best phone... Xperia Arc S*

I have owned many phones and currently I am using Sony Xperia Arc S. It is the costliest phone I have ever had. And also the best phone. 

1.4 GHz processor, 512 Ram, Adreno GPU are obvious reasons to love this phone. Along with that, it is a beautiful phone in looks, so light and slim. I love it in my hands.


----------



## schlack30 (Jan 11, 2013)

for me still my old Nokia's are solid as a rock.. and washable  not sure if this was meant with the "best" 

but now i love my i9000


----------



## theCazza (Jan 11, 2013)

Firstly i had a HTC Tattoo, after one year touchscreen go away  then i had a lg optimus chic, and it is a really good phone, but it had memory problem before i set up link2sd.
Now i have a Galaxy Nexus, and i'm loving it!!


----------



## It Sounds So Nice (Jan 11, 2013)

I still use an oldschool mobile phone. A Siemens-Benq EF81, it's pretty good.


----------



## Inadorel (Jan 11, 2013)

Nokia Lumia 800.   Beautiful phone.  Would have bought the 920 except it is too big for my hand.  Went for the HTC X8 instead - it is very nice too but doesn't quite have the build quality of the Nokia.


----------



## eexter (Jan 11, 2013)

The best of my phones is still my 2-years old HTC Desire with MildWild's ROM. 
Just a perfect couple


----------



## ^^1(2050]=7 1337 (Jan 11, 2013)

Lumia 920; Solid design, great camera, good battery life...


----------



## Quickpaw (Jan 11, 2013)

*Droid X so far*

My old Droid X was the best overall so far. It was everything I wanted out of the OG Droid, and more! The interface was much more snappier, videos/Flash and apps ran way smoother, and the battery life was excellent. After holding onto it for 2 years, it had only 1 minor drop, and no cracks in the screen.

I'm now on the Galaxy S3, and I'm even happier now, but time will tell if this will be my new favorite of all time (so far). I'm sure we'll all be happy when we have phones with flexible displays and are faster than our home computers...

...just keep those future devices away from your boys downstairs when their in your pockets...who knows how much radiation will be pouring out of them.


----------



## sherfick (Jan 11, 2013)

I had a Windows Phone, the HTC radar and I loved the simplicity. The only issue was lack of apps. But nothing was better than the Zune pass! 100 bucks a year to download unlimited music on xbox, pc and phone. It was just nice to have an organized marketplace that wasn't charging a dollar a song. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## icybluetooth (Jan 11, 2013)

Good memories with the ol' Nokia from 10 years ago, when QWERTY keyboards were making their way into the mobile market. Rock solid, strong battery life, and excellent interface/design.


----------



## jj03 (Jan 11, 2013)

Nokia n82. Simply an outstanding phone...superb camera, tiptop battery life, xenon flash, nippy round the menu's, pretty good audio quality. I loved it.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SyrianBrain (Jan 11, 2013)

Iphone 4s
Iphone 5


----------



## Dronevil (Jan 11, 2013)

Galaxy S2 with Slim Bean and Dorimanx, most definitely. Had a 3GS before that and I've never looked back since. Its a bit different to the Philips Savvy I owned in 1999 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SliTCX (Jan 11, 2013)

Samsung Captivate. Still getting ROM releases and its several years old. I might be able to crank a year or so before I switch to something else.


----------



## hossman (Jan 12, 2013)

Op v.....but loving this evo v......except battery life :banghead:

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Shalakwa (Jan 12, 2013)

The galaxy s3 of course. Design is beautiful, and battery is great. Running tasks aokp rom at the moment. 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## soul1 (Jan 12, 2013)

Sony Xperia U

Inviato dal mio Xperia U con Tapatalk 2


----------



## erbil gazette (Jan 12, 2013)

sony xperia sl with camera 13mp best photo


----------



## mrx_rf (Jan 12, 2013)

Convert from captivate to padfone 2. Only bcoz my capty have prob edi.

Luv them both.

Sent from my PadFone 2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## NewRain (Jan 12, 2013)

iPhone


----------



## rakeshdas (Jan 12, 2013)

LG Optimus T.... Best support for a legacy phone...... running  CM10 Android 4.1.2 JB Soon will have CM10.1 Android 4.2.1


----------



## templar54 (Jan 12, 2013)

The I currently have xperia pro


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 12, 2013)

My old Optimus one, now with my dad. Wish I hadn't given it back... It runs JB 4.1 flawlessly. I hate my HTC. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hjax (Jan 12, 2013)

HTC Evo 3D easily, its a nice fast phone with a huge community behind it


----------



## Xak (Jan 12, 2013)

Xelio said:


> I vote for HTC Desire. For it's massive choice of ROMs. And it's still running great with ICS. :good:

Click to collapse



I say HTC One X.:highfive:


----------



## AiYori (Jan 13, 2013)

Galaxy i9100. Love this one

Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9100 avec Tapatalk


----------



## r1rev (Jan 13, 2013)

my fav phone is the iphone4


----------



## amotamatapia (Jan 13, 2013)

Galaxy nexus... the openness and style did it for me


----------



## tim4w5 (Jan 14, 2013)

Note 1

---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 PM ----------




r1rev said:


> my fav phone is the iphone4

Click to collapse



Made a mistake on thanking this. SMFH..... stupid Icrap


----------



## xTPTBx (Jan 14, 2013)

*LG E615 and SAMSUNG S2*

I really like my LG E615

But I would really prefer Samsung S2, and hence a new edition S2Plus is coming, I'm looking forward on getting my hands on it


----------



## Danvdh (Jan 14, 2013)

Xelio said:


> I vote for HTC Desire. For it's massive choice of ROMs. And it's still running great with ICS. :good:

Click to collapse



Amazing phone but I think my S3 is better. I love it


----------



## Shaq87 (Jan 14, 2013)

Galaxy S I9000, of course:good:


----------



## sandy4u (Jan 14, 2013)

I vote for Xperia S 

Press Thanks On Getting Helped


----------



## chinsul (Jan 14, 2013)

IMO Google Nexus 4 is amazing, because its fulfill my needs (4.2 update).


----------



## iamflip (Jan 14, 2013)

*S5300*

Galaxy Pocket is the best and most affordable phone hehe


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 14, 2013)

the best I've owned is definitely not worth posting in here between all these giant flagships btw the best i think imo is Nokia lumia 920 - stylish , elegant . innovative !


----------



## TopoMonko (Jan 14, 2013)

The best the Samsung Galaxy SIII, of course!


----------



## doctorgoa (Jan 14, 2013)

The best for me is the galaxy mini 5570i variant. Not for the performance, but the christmas price tag with prepaid. And its easily sim unlockable. A great starter phone for android.


----------



## Erratic24 (Jan 14, 2013)

The original droid, mostly because it was so new and special when I had it. Now with the nexus I constantly feel the tech push to get bigger and better things. Wish things would just slow down sometimes...


----------



## kgbmiker (Jan 15, 2013)

Galaxy Nexus, love this phone!


----------



## blackdarkeye (Jan 15, 2013)

HTC touch. I loved that thing.


----------



## dragonov88 (Jan 16, 2013)

HTC Google Nexus One (my first android phone) and HTC One X (my phone right now)..These two phones is amazing..


----------



## gogetakarenz (Jan 16, 2013)

Nokia Lumia (my first windows phone)
Veey inovative, 

Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## miniuser123 (Jan 16, 2013)

xperia mini! fast (but small)


----------



## abhijit_net (Jan 16, 2013)

Nokia 5233.
I love the backup and restore thing..
Also contacts are easier to handle. Android is OK can backup and restore, but Nokia was good in this stuff.
I have changed Android phones, but Nokia 5233 is a powerful backup phone.
Has no 3G no Wi-Fi, but has many apps which work on 2G.


----------



## pageniao (Jan 16, 2013)

I enjoy galaxy Nexus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Hashan Malka (Jan 16, 2013)

Mine was LWW wt19i


----------



## FAL_Fan (Jan 16, 2013)

*Note 2*

Honestly so far I would have to say that the Galaxy Note 2 is the best phone I have owned thus far. I just flashed the rooted stock image via Odin and added full multi-window functionality by changing out the odex files with root browser as well as making the s-pen have lightsaber sounds when detaching and attaching, and with wifi tether trev-E mod I have my wireless tethering again. All in all this is the best phone I have owned yet.


----------



## 'Duster' (Jan 17, 2013)

For me my best phone was Sony X10i ..

My first android phone too 




        Sent from Sending thing


----------



## someniceguy (Jan 17, 2013)

*S III*

Galaxy S III


----------



## shaami (Jan 17, 2013)

*K790i*

The first SONY ERICSSON phone i owned was K790i, and i absolutely loved it, although i don't use it anymore, but it is still lying around as a momento


----------



## sittingduckz (Jan 17, 2013)

Galaxy SIII

Fast & Sexy


----------



## Chadish (Jan 17, 2013)

My current phone, the Samsung Galaxy S2, especially with a decent 4.1.2 or 4.2.1 ROM on it, it flies!

Thoroughly enjoyed my Galaxy S before it tho


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 17, 2013)

My galaxy s3 

Sent from my GT-I9100/GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kyawzaw (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm using Galaxy S2, v4.1.2 now.
Really, note2 is better, I know.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## apostroph3 (Jan 17, 2013)

When Nokia start to make Android devices.


----------



## s8freak (Jan 17, 2013)

By far myAT&T Galaxy S3 running Darthstalker Rom 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rgs001 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Best Phone*

SONY ERICSSON P1i. if it was an android device with wifi I would still be using it. The keyboard was the best.


----------



## domini99 (Jan 17, 2013)

Sony xperia arc s.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Athoomas (Jan 17, 2013)

The Samsung Galaxy S3 ofcourse!


----------



## kaiserman1967 (Jan 17, 2013)

I must say that so far the Galaxy SII is my best phone to date. I don't upgrade phones a lot, so I'm sure there are better out there. The versatility and ease of use  of this phone is awesome! It rooted very easily and there are tons of ROMS out there to try! There's also quite a few radios in case dropped calls and weak signals plague you as they plagued me. No more though! Found a radio that hasn't dropped a call yet!


----------



## hlaraujo (Jan 17, 2013)

My old Sony Ericsson w395 was beautiful and was the best of the "non-android" phones I had....
Of the android ones, I love my current Xperia P


----------



## Gman355 (Jan 17, 2013)

htc one s


----------



## SUGAR_SEX_MAGIK (Jan 17, 2013)

I just bought the one s and have no idea how to root. Any pointers? 

Sent from my T Mobile HTC One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## mentasm (Jan 18, 2013)

The Galaxy S2 is by far the best phone I have ever owned.  Previous best was a nokia 6600


----------



## ajay74 (Jan 18, 2013)

Xperia live with Walkman WT19I is the phone I'm using from last six months and it was formerly running on miui rom now I'm using cm9 stable version I've tired cm10 nightlies but cm 9 is ok
    Over all my experience with  live with Walkman is good
Whenever I upgrade my mobile I will buy Xperia handset only

Sent from my LiveWithWalkman using xda app-developers app


----------



## flyinjoe13 (Jan 18, 2013)

I've only owned three (LG Ally, Incredible and Incredible 2).  Of the three, my favorite one is the original Incredible.  I have small hands so I prefer a small phone and the original incredible just fit perfect in my hand.  I could do everything with one hand where as with the Inc2, it's a bit wider and I can't quite reach the other side of my phone using it one handed.   Funny thing is, the right side of my screens are all empty because I keep all my shortcuts to the left side or middle so I can reach them one handed.


----------



## killall (Jan 18, 2013)

Another vote for the Galaxy SII


----------



## huhu2207 (Jan 18, 2013)

LG Nexus 4 , I think. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Relsig (Jan 18, 2013)

Really no one for the HTC hd2? Came out before 4g but can use it with a custom ROM.

It came with windows mobile 6 but can run windows mobile 7, froyo, GB, ICS, AND JB. 

Dropped that phone off a 3rd floor balcony, not a scratch... I slid down an icy hill on my walk to work and it fell out of my pocket into a pile of snow. It took me 10 mins to find it and an hour to thaw and it STILL works. Not one issue.

Using tmo gs2 atm and loving it but my htc hd2 is still the best phone ever.

::Edit::

HTC hd2 can also run Linux and hack computers.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ofabhishek (Jan 18, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy R(current phone)


----------



## Kjc99 (Jan 18, 2013)

Galaxy S3

Galaxy S3
Omega Rom V37


----------



## futurama (Jan 18, 2013)

my personal fave was my Dell Streak 5. A very brave move makig the first 5" phone, I loveed the metal back on the thing and the curves on the front.
And although my Galaxy note 1 & 2 were far better technically, theres a part of me that cant help thinking if Dell had marketed the Dell Streak better and shifted enough units to warrant a Streak 2, how much more impressive it would have been.
Note 1 & Note 2 users will tell you that even now we still get funny looks and comments for carrying a 5" phone, so imagine the same thing nearly 2 years ago, I was really mocked for having a massive phone "ah mate whats that, I-pad 6??" 
Anyway, I'm sure many will agree that once you have had a 5" phone everything else feels like a toy. I've just ordered the Xperia Z, 5" screen 13mp HDR thats waterproof....... yes please.

Who knows, with everyone jumping on the 5" bandwagon, perhaps dell might do a follow up to the streak.


----------



## nels69 (Jan 18, 2013)

Galaxy note 2 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jetvster (Jan 18, 2013)

HTC Desire


----------



## skyjackno1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Nokia 3310 ! The heaviest phone i have never had !


----------



## kenzo213 (Jan 18, 2013)

Galaxy Nexus


----------



## creedler (Jan 19, 2013)

dajhacker said:


> LENOVO a65...coz it is my first android phone..xD

Click to collapse



I owned the same phone. do you know what's the latest rom we can install on our lenovo a65?


----------



## 755 (Jan 19, 2013)

my current phone has been the best. i have the LG Spectrum.


----------



## willcaff (Jan 19, 2013)

Best phone I ever owned previous to my current note 2 was the droid incredible


Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## consuela (Jan 21, 2013)

The HTC Desire, hands down. Concerning the state of android back when it was released and the massive forum community that phone had and still does! Was just an everlasting fun experience having the desire as my first android :good:


----------



## countergokou (Jan 21, 2013)

for me the bestone is/was : HTC HD2 Leo


----------



## alex_0992 (Jan 23, 2013)

Xperia S hehe 

Sent from my LT26i using xda app-developers app


----------



## saschc (Jan 23, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S GTI9000


----------



## Mamarosoft (Jan 23, 2013)

Galaxy SII.


----------



## secularist (Jan 23, 2013)

Current phone is by far the best...

sent by a n00b from my Beans6/Perseus-pimped Note 2


----------



## barraprayoga (Jan 23, 2013)

Galmin2, but waiting for JB stable


----------



## shahulakthar (Jan 23, 2013)

Micromax a90s. Cheap n best 

Sent from my A90S using xda app-developers app


----------



## HetManPL (Jan 23, 2013)

Samsung I550W - best Symbian phone ever made...IMHO...


----------



## jktenor (Jan 23, 2013)

EVO 3d gets my vote!

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jinnk (Jan 24, 2013)

Nexus 4 for sure~ lots of customization :laugh:


----------



## despite- (Jan 24, 2013)

Galaxy S3.  Great custom roms and excellent battery life.


----------



## falcon897 (Jan 24, 2013)

Galaxy s2 hands down 

Sent from my SGH-i777


----------



## chaltier (Jan 24, 2013)

samsung galaxy note it was great. One of the best phone out there :good:


----------



## hasib_kst (Jan 24, 2013)

HTC One X


----------



## MrTomLegit (Jan 25, 2013)

I have my One V which was very affordable and has a very active dev community here on xda. I have had nothing but joy after I got jelly bean running on it.

Sent from my One V using xda app-developers app


----------



## toyes (Jan 25, 2013)

HTC Desire was a great phone. Handed it down to my sister when I upgraded to the skyrocket. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 25, 2013)

Mine is coming up in April or May. The one I have vvv sucks.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gran_lexu (Jan 25, 2013)

SGSII is the best ever


----------



## KeemGoodFella (Jan 25, 2013)

HTC ONE S so far is the best phone I've owned 

Sent from my One S using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## birapjr (Jan 25, 2013)

LG P350, two years old and running now JB 4.2.1


----------



## qazibasit (Jan 25, 2013)

My one and only NOTE

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shog7n (Jan 26, 2013)

I didn't get many chance to have those top-end phone, but the best among what I (used) to have is probably a Nokia N9, through I want a Lumia 920.


----------



## thefraggle (Jan 29, 2013)

*AW: [DISCUSSION] Best phone you have ever owned?*

Definitely the S3!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## gesange (Jan 29, 2013)

My HTC HD2 that I am very proud off and gave it too my girlfriend because I am using my EVO 3D now that is also top for my needs 

But I still play around with the HD2 hehe 

Sent from my shooteru using xda premium


----------



## kingzeppelin (Jan 30, 2013)

Number 1: Galaxy Note 1 :thumbup: :thumbup:
Second: HTC HD2 Leo :thumbup:


----------



## AJ44 (Jan 30, 2013)

I've been loving my Nexus S ever since the moment I took it out of the box. I believe I wouldn't have found such a good phone for the price.


----------



## joinsaketonly (Jan 30, 2013)

Hmm... My galaxy note is best for me... That i have ever use

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## cy0126 (Jan 30, 2013)

definitely vote for my xperia Acro s


----------



## deadcpu (Jan 30, 2013)

My Samsung galaxy Note 2 is the best phone I ever had, 
With omega Rom, 
Thankyou omega for such an experience for my Note 2.:thumbup:

Send From My Samsung Galaxy Note 2 N7100,
HIT thanks if I did Helped you.
 LIFE! It's what you make out of it!


----------



## SolidSnake33 (Jan 30, 2013)

S3

Sent from my SGH-I747M


----------



## TheGameABN (Jan 30, 2013)

glaxy mini pop plus


----------



## smoke87 (Jan 30, 2013)

My GT-i5510 is running very smooth with jelly bread rom, my best phone.


----------



## Red Wolf (Jan 30, 2013)

Nexus 4 nuff said 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gogetakarenz (Feb 2, 2013)

Anybody trying nokia lumia???
Its awesome dude...
Smooth, fresh, fast ...

Sent from my {nokia lumia 710 wp 7.8} using Board Express


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 2, 2013)

Tough decision. My previous phone was the HTC Desire and it had an amazing selection of ROMs. I currently own the Nexus 4 now and. I'm still learning the ropes around it. But hands down I gotta give it to the HTC Desire being my first Android and introducing me to the world of xda.


----------



## ben1514 (Feb 2, 2013)

*pmp 4500 duo*

Best and pretty much only phone i ever had


----------



## Wahlburg (Feb 2, 2013)

S3 or the G2 because the S3 has it all and the G2 had the cool QWERTY keyboard, haha.


----------



## dj_tallboy (Feb 3, 2013)

Of course Galaxy S2


----------



## Weeboab (Feb 3, 2013)

Have to be the S3 of course 

sent from my Gt-I9300 or my Gt-I9100


----------



## hallaz (Feb 3, 2013)

Galaxy nexus...so wondering with major developer.. A lot of stable custom rom and kernel support....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## b*cK (Feb 3, 2013)

galaxy nexus, because of the great support from developers 
my next phone will be a nexus phone again as it gets the updates first and directly from google, - and without bugs thanks to the great open source community.


----------



## polluzet (Feb 3, 2013)

*best phone*



b*cK said:


> galaxy nexus, because of the great support from developers
> my next phone will be a nexus phone again as it gets the updates first and directly from google, - and without bugs thanks to the great open source community.

Click to collapse



is this Galaxy S+, on which this post is written ...


----------



## rabies876 (Feb 5, 2013)

Please see my avatar. We are still going strong.


----------



## bigjonmoo73 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hands down the Samsung Galaxy Note 2 is by the far the best phone I have ever owned.


----------



## Hello_Robert (Feb 6, 2013)

DNA!!

My ViperDNA :droid:


----------



## migliamario (Feb 6, 2013)

*R: [DISCUSSION] Best phone you have ever owned?*



b*cK said:


> galaxy nexus, because of the great support from developers
> my next phone will be a nexus phone again as it gets the updates first and directly from google, - and without bugs thanks to the great open source community.

Click to collapse



+1

Inviato dal mio GT-I9001 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## 5l4Y (Feb 6, 2013)

*Htc desire s*

It's brilliant!


----------



## android167 (Feb 6, 2013)

HTC Sensation was my best phone. And before that i used HTC Hero which was also great!


----------



## theraaafff (Feb 6, 2013)

my I9300 of course !


----------



## pelopidass (Feb 6, 2013)

No money.. so alcatel ot 918d!!!!!

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_918D using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gnex1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Nokia 3310!


----------



## nickownzya (Feb 17, 2013)

*AW: [DISCUSSION] Best phone you have ever owned?*

Motorola Milestone.
Easily the best one, I was loving it. So sturdy and "manly", it felt perfect in my hands. And due to Kabaldan it is getting decent software up to now 

Not that I'm not loving my current setup as well 

Sent from mobile - excuse typos


----------



## MadManMark (Feb 17, 2013)

Sony Xperia P

Sent from my LT22i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 17, 2013)

Best phone coming soon... In April. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mckeowngoo (Feb 17, 2013)

Nexus One.  Loved it to bits.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## MadManMark (Feb 17, 2013)

Pushkar Kurhekar said:


> Best phone coming soon... In April.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What phone is that 

Sent from my LT22i using xda app-developers app


----------



## rokk09 (Feb 17, 2013)

Htc HD2 ftw.

Sent from my HD2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Feb 17, 2013)

rokk09 said:


> Htc HD2 ftw.
> 
> Sent from my HD2 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



yeah dude!
I wish i had one too 
Those things are awesome!

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## ElephantThong8 (Feb 17, 2013)

Gnex1 said:


> Nokia 3310!

Click to collapse



Snake loved this phone

You can Trust me I'm a Newb... Sent from my World War II bunker In an undisclosed location.


----------



## mata26m (Feb 18, 2013)

Note 2 by a mile...

Speaking of old time phones really liked my SE G900 although uiq3 hadn't have such good support by devs

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rodawg71 (Feb 18, 2013)

S3

sent from a Galaxy SIII near you


----------



## agg2002 (Feb 18, 2013)

the best is yet to come


----------



## mohammad.yahya (Feb 18, 2013)

Galaxy note 2. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepakvedwan88 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Micromax A110 Canvas 2*

just one word "superb"  according to price vs feature ...


----------



## kcc825 (Feb 18, 2013)

My choice palm Tre 650 with the best app Takephone


----------



## rapak (Feb 18, 2013)

xperia neo for me i guess


----------



## frenkovi (Feb 18, 2013)

*AW: [DISCUSSION] Best phone you have ever owned?*

Can I tell you the worst one - LG Optimus 3d because LG has a terrible support. So I'll be careful with Nexus 4 too...


----------



## Justinhopaolo (Feb 18, 2013)

Galaxy Nexus 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Fuertekuh (Feb 18, 2013)

S2, with costum rom


----------



## xweb10 (Feb 18, 2013)

So far... Galaxy nexus.


----------



## harib12 (Feb 18, 2013)

Htc Explorer it is the most thrilling phone i hv ever got

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## eksasol (Feb 18, 2013)

xweb10 said:


> So far... Galaxy nexus.

Click to collapse



 I regret selling it, now the price seem to go up probably due to some disappointment in the Nexus 4.

Sent from XDA app


----------



## gaper1 (Feb 18, 2013)

currently using HTC One S and it's the best phone I have owned.


----------



## alanjames01 (Feb 18, 2013)

So far my favorite phone has been this skyrocket I727 running cm customer rom


----------



## t0pstar (Feb 18, 2013)

Samsung galaxy note 2


----------



## alanjames01 (Feb 18, 2013)

Looking forward to being able to say...nexus 4


----------



## kyogiro (Feb 19, 2013)

Xiaomi mi2. Blazing fast. 

Sent from my MI 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd07bos (Feb 19, 2013)

Definitely my Galaxy SIII 

Sent from my Galaxy SIII on Verizon Wireless using Tapatalk


----------



## Nbsss (Feb 19, 2013)

eksasol said:


> I regret selling it, now the price seem to go up probably due to some disappointment in the Nexus 4.
> 
> Sent from XDA app

Click to collapse



How so?


----------



## dekatch (Feb 19, 2013)

*AW: [DISCUSSION] Best phone you have ever owned?*

My Sagem 2000
Nokia 3310
Alcatel Easy

Haha. 

Nokia xpress 5800
Motorola razr
Nokia lumia 800

Now galaxy s iii


----------



## jd07bos (Feb 19, 2013)

Also my HTC incredible back jn the day

Sent from my Galaxy SIII on Verizon Wireless using Tapatalk


----------



## fabioalerni (Feb 19, 2013)

*Hello Everyone*

Apple and Samsung note II are the best ...


----------



## tung91 (Feb 19, 2013)

HTC HD2 ... amazing phone !


----------



## shashank281295 (Feb 19, 2013)

Micromax A110 still the best


----------



## BlackBacker (Feb 19, 2013)

nikia 3310


----------



## domini99 (Feb 19, 2013)

iphone 4

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## androidfoshizzle (Feb 19, 2013)

fabioalerni said:


> Apple and Samsung note II are the best ...

Click to collapse



Hahahahahahhahahaha

NEXUS 4=Richard mille watch


----------



## xpirt (Feb 19, 2013)

*R: [DISCUSSION] Best phone you have ever owned?*

HTC Desire X the actual and the best.


Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda premium


----------



## LegnaDegna (Feb 19, 2013)

My great GT-I9100, still keeping it for at least one year


----------



## StealthWJ (Feb 19, 2013)

My HOX now that I'm running ViperXL.


----------



## Ster76 (Feb 20, 2013)

I had a HTC Desire and loved it, but now I have a ONE S and love it even more


----------



## Could_Brick_A_Microwave (Feb 20, 2013)

Nexus One. It was so close to perfect. (No front camera was my only problem with it.)


----------



## Hello_Robert (Feb 20, 2013)

DNA!!

My :droid: DNA


----------



## domini99 (Feb 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> iphone 4
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid computer y u no fast _

Click to collapse



lol why nobody gives reaction im stupid?

btw, it was joke, best phone is arc s

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## hammad-zafar (Feb 20, 2013)

*HTC Desire*

HTC Desire is my fav android device


----------



## Merknsissys (Feb 20, 2013)

Best phone I've ever had I'd have to say so far is my S3 the DEV community and amount of roms I can choose from on a weekly basis are great and I see support for this device to continue for some time..Currently Running Pac Mans ROM with KT747 kernel ocd' at 1.89 chillen steady and stable


----------



## doubled822 (Feb 20, 2013)

I really, really miss my Blackberry Bold 9700....if that could have only run Android, it would have been perfect


----------



## Pickpoket (Feb 20, 2013)

Galaxy note II


----------



## asdlsd (Feb 20, 2013)

nexus S

Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda premium


----------



## dhaval1 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Best Phone*

The best phone ever owned is the Atrix HD. Better than: Nokia Lumia 900, Pantech Burst, Iphone 4, Iphone 4S.


----------



## neilchen (Feb 21, 2013)

Xelio said:


> I vote for HTC Desire. For it's massive choice of ROMs. And it's still running great with ICS. :good:

Click to collapse



Motorola RAZR MAXX


----------



## xtnelson (Feb 21, 2013)

Lg p500 o1


----------



## RicedTea (Feb 21, 2013)

htc evo lte - haven't picked up any phones I like more. Large screen, slim, nice battery when running a custom rom.


----------



## nexom (Feb 21, 2013)

Nexus 4 trick

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrej201 (Feb 21, 2013)

galaxy s3 galaxy nexus but the best the note 2 hands down

---------- Post added at 10:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------

also the galaxy s2 epic 4g touch


----------



## mateo99 (Feb 21, 2013)

iPhone 4S


----------



## s8freak (Feb 21, 2013)

S3 

"Zed?Zed's dead baby."


----------



## p40l3tt0 (Feb 21, 2013)

The best phone ever owned is the Samsung Galaxy S3.


----------



## jha1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Best phone ever - specially counting on a huge standby time - Samsung Galaxy S (I-9000)


----------



## Phenryx (Feb 21, 2013)

*R: [DISCUSSION] Best phone you have ever owned?*

LG Nexus 4.
Beautiful design, not expensive and very good performance!

Sended from my gorgeous Nexus 4


----------



## mobabur94 (Feb 21, 2013)

The Galaxy Note 2. I love this thing


----------



## zentrixmatrix (Feb 21, 2013)

*huawei g500*

Price v quality wise, I am quite impressed by the Huawei G500


----------



## Hweng (Feb 21, 2013)

Xperia P, best phone I currently own!


----------



## b1nb1n2012 (Feb 21, 2013)

Note 2. I got ip4 4s s2 but this Note 2 is by far the best.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2 GT-N7100 using xda app


----------



## Harps (Feb 21, 2013)

HTC sensation XE with CyanogenMod 10.1. Would love to buy nexus 4 but 16gb is bit less for me.

Sent from my Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## mupel (Feb 22, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Note 2, because I'd already dumped my lovely Blackberry 9860 for this phone, bye2 RIM! and now everything feels so right, feels so good, and all of my hesitations are gone


----------



## Nikhil Keshav (Feb 22, 2013)

Micromax A110


----------



## oouaw (Feb 22, 2013)

Nokia 3310 hands down

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gogetakarenz (Feb 23, 2013)

For now, lumia 710 still best phone for me.
Waiting lumia 720 ...
Lumia series may be the best phone in the smartphone market right now, especially lumia 920 series.

Sent from my {nokia lumia 710 wp 7.8} using Board Express


----------



## 2k13i (Feb 23, 2013)

gt-9300 so far best phone i ever owned alsook the classic Nokia 3310 was good ^^

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pupsterface (Feb 23, 2013)

I do not own it, but my wife's cellphone it's totally awesome... It is the Sony Xperia U. Great look and UI, wonderful speed... The only downside is that the screen is too small for me but typing isn't an issue at all anyway.

Sent from my LG-P700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## NatTheCat (Feb 23, 2013)

My favourite was my first Android (Desire HD) My best is my current S3

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## rajesh20r (Feb 23, 2013)

batna.antab said:


> Design : HTC diamond
> Overall : iPhone 4
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



yes


----------



## Moloxus (Feb 23, 2013)

Iphone 4 was pretty good although I'm really liking my nexus 4 and android


----------



## Airhn (Feb 24, 2013)

Palm pre. Great little phone,  till it died.

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## M3ta7h3ad (Feb 24, 2013)

Motorola c520. Built like a tank, batteries lasted over a week and it just worked.


----------



## KeuNa (Feb 24, 2013)

*LG E400*

for me lg optimus l3 is the best phone till date that I have been using for last one year


----------



## VipinKC (Feb 24, 2013)

Nokia 1100 and HTC HD2

Sent from my Micromax A110


----------



## evilboy1102 (Feb 24, 2013)

Iphone 4 for stable use and Xperia Arc for Design:victory:


----------



## FRESHMAN22 (Feb 24, 2013)

Droid X, without a doubt. I was talked into Blackberry by my bro so I was getting into the themes and doing different things then I discovered Android online cause nobody I knew talked about tech like that. My first Android phone was the Droid X and I enjoyed it. I broke the first one and I was near tears cause of how much I love that phone. The replacement was the one that I learned and applied all these wonderful features sites like XDA taught me. It's a great phone, Motorola needs to make a new phone that stands up to that phone, definitely. Sidenote: I almost bought the Incredible, which turned out to not be my style at all.


----------



## matt95 (Feb 24, 2013)

HTC One X  since now


----------



## Hr Kristian (Feb 24, 2013)

You can't discuss personal options.
3310 was awesome when I had it, my Galaxy S is still baws after three years of owning and using it.
Those are the two I really like, they've been pretty much flawless in their time period. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## Alexei Volkoff (Feb 24, 2013)

My current phone, the Samsung Galaxy Note 2. I also liked my HTC HD2 but it froze way too often. Great phone, otherwise.


----------



## Killah1994 (Feb 24, 2013)

Samsung Admire & Samsung Galaxy S3 (BEST IN MY POCKET)


----------



## s.mjm22 (Feb 24, 2013)

HTC ONE X + 

Sent from my HUAWEI MediaPad using xda premium


----------



## leomd333 (Feb 24, 2013)

Galaxy Note n7000 :good:


----------



## Atomix86 (Feb 24, 2013)

Galaxy Note N7000, tons of roms coupled with the awesome s pen and that gorgeous huge screen, truly brilliant. I was considering the Note 2 but am holding back the urge to see what the Note 3 brings to the table. 

Sent from my LG-P880 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 25, 2013)

LG Optimus One. Dad using it now, gonna try and get him to exchange with mine. 

Sent from the 32-bit Batman Potayto!

_"I may be a Bat MAN from outside, but I'm a real Potayto inside."_


----------



## Zacorias (Feb 25, 2013)

I loved my jailbroken iphone 3gs but after a couple years it ran so slow that it was unusable. My current Nexus 4 was a nice replacement but I'm still becoming familiar with it


----------



## NorNichols (Feb 25, 2013)

Probably my Galaxy S3, since it's the first true smartphone I've had.

I had an LG Dare and an LG Voyager, and those phones were indestructible. I would ride my bike down the street, at a good speed, phone would fall out and bounce across the ground, but the screen never broke.


----------



## jamoqu (Feb 25, 2013)

For me, the galaxy s3, many beautiful roms, now waiting for the s4


----------



## smartty68 (Feb 25, 2013)

HTC g2
Sent from my HTC Vision using xda app-developers app


----------



## acum_junior (Feb 25, 2013)

mini2


----------



## jvalberca (Feb 25, 2013)

Sony Ericsson Xperia Neo V. 
HD recording, good quality and it's not too expensive.

And of course, Android .


----------



## msswami (Feb 28, 2013)

Symbian - Nokia 5800
Android - HTC Desire S (till now)


----------



## KyleDevlin12 (Feb 28, 2013)

Samsung galaxy note 2. Enuff said 

Sent from my GT-N7100


----------



## YuriCPS (Feb 28, 2013)

Huawei Honor 2 U9508


----------



## haidoz (Feb 28, 2013)

Sony CMD J70.

Boot animation, 3D scrolling menu, speaker phone, polyphonic ringtones, 4 gray scale LCD.

Above mentioned features were arguably the first among 2002 phones.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ijkmo (Mar 1, 2013)

*ph;*

hello ..


----------



## acum_junior (Mar 1, 2013)

samsung galaxy wonder, samsung galaxy s3, and samsung galaxy tab


----------



## XDA_Mark (Mar 1, 2013)

Samsung galaxy s2 FTW

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## codeartm (Mar 1, 2013)

I had a lot of phones, but I think best is my last phone - SGS3.


----------



## jmlopb (Mar 1, 2013)

The last: Sony Ericsson Neo v

Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## KyleDevlin12 (Mar 1, 2013)

Samsung galaxy note 2  hands down 

Sent from my GT-N7100


----------



## PermaBanned (Mar 1, 2013)

For me it's a tie between Nokia 6310i, Nokia 6510, and Nokia 8310. They were very beautiful, very resourceful and very very durable. Those suckers could even withstand 10 minute long excursion in the toilet seat if you ever accidentally slipped them in your wee!


----------



## AshtonTS (Mar 2, 2013)

My Nexus 4. I've had a lot of phones, but this one tops them all.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## fillyo (Mar 2, 2013)

GS3 hands down.

Sent from my SCH-I515 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Peter_95 (Mar 2, 2013)

The best is SE Xperia X8 ..... Now running really smooth and clean nightly cm10 jellybean on top of the new 2.6.32.60 kernel ..... 


And the second one is Xperia SL ...... 

Sent from my LT26ii using xda app-developers app


----------



## elemental12 (Mar 2, 2013)

Used to be the OG EVO but hands down the GS3 takes the cake.


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 2, 2013)

For me it would be original htc desire. I've had lg shine plus, samsung galaxy s t989 (for a couple weeks), htc one s (for a month), nexus one and desire z. 

I had the desire for the longest and my best friend still has one and my ex had one too. No real issues with any of them. One is over two years on factory stock froyo never factory reset ever. None of the other android phones stayed stock except the one x and both the gs3s (which happens to be the most glitchy, unstable phones ever).

I've played with on a regular basis a galaxy s i9000 and t959, lg optimus one, htc hd7, iphone 4s, and galaxy s3 and htc one x. 

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 12:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------

Btw gs3 made my sister wish she had switched from android to the iphone after me recommending trying another android. Her old one was an i9000 that got really unstable after 2.3 update and froze all the time. Needless to say I don't really trust samsungs software.

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda app-developers app


----------



## neverhave2worry (Mar 2, 2013)

for me xperia arc s


----------



## bjgtlzh (Mar 2, 2013)

mine is nokia 6120c


----------



## AnMotass (Mar 2, 2013)

Galaxy S Advance

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ntb81 (Mar 3, 2013)

Gnex (toro).  Despite the (legitimately annoying but overblown) issues with Verizon's update process, its easily been the best I've ever had.  After Droid 2 I was half-considering an iPhone -  the galaxy nexus made me an Android loyalist.


----------



## mvaidy (Mar 3, 2013)

*Best Phone*

Nokia 3310 / 1100 - Best basic mobile

Galaxy SII - Best Smartphone


----------



## sgace2 (Mar 3, 2013)

Siemens ME45


----------



## kocba (Mar 3, 2013)

LG P970 Optimus black

P.S.: I do still use it.


----------



## jrub (Mar 6, 2013)

Nokia 3210 and Alcatel One Touch Easy.


----------



## crackrk (Mar 6, 2013)

1st Droid Incredible. Was fast (at the time), easy to root and overall worked really well. Sure didn't have the phone quality issues that my gnex has.


----------



## MarciNNexT (Mar 6, 2013)

*10 posts*



buma82 said:


> the galaxy note II! it's screen is beautiful and the battery lasts for about two day. at least for me. brilliant buy, at least for me :victory:

Click to collapse



my best phone is Arc s


----------



## jlinn75 (Mar 6, 2013)

best phone I ever had was Galaxy Nexus..


----------



## Pikeypete (Mar 6, 2013)

I'll name two.
My current Galaxy S3 and before that I had the Galaxy Infuse 4G (which I actually liked a lot)
1. S3
2. Infuse 




Pikeypete.


----------



## suuei (Mar 8, 2013)

iPhone 4S:laugh:


----------



## thomas2605 (Mar 8, 2013)

Nokia N78
with build in FM Transmitter, GPS, bluetooth...


----------



## Galipette (Mar 8, 2013)

My best phone is Siemens M65 and Siemens ME45


----------



## npktun (Mar 8, 2013)

Xperia arc s ....love the design


----------



## Nbsss (Mar 8, 2013)

HTC desire....


----------



## Ra7manoof (Mar 8, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## ttige (Mar 8, 2013)

I received my Nexus 4 today and Damn am I impressed. I'm coming up from a Galaxy W (known as the Galaxy Exhibit in USA)
Super smooth, looks gorgeous, extremely pleased. Also, I was worried with all the  "I broke my phone!" posts, but it feels extremely solid, and I wouldn't have known the back was glass if I hadn't read it.


----------



## bbrad (Mar 9, 2013)

Samsung fascinate it still runs super fast no lag on android 4.2.2

Sent by Hellybelly 4.2.2


----------



## Petelinow (Mar 9, 2013)

Until now, the Optimus L7 is hanging very well!


----------



## jbisana89 (Mar 10, 2013)

Petelinow said:


> Until now, the Optimus L7 is hanging very well!

Click to collapse



Sony Xperia P. :good:


----------



## raver099 (Mar 10, 2013)

Would be my s3. Although I would prefer a nexus 4.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Mar 11, 2013)

Galaxy S2! 
(Previously owned Nokia N79, Samsung SGH X820, Nokia 3500c)

Sent from my SGS II


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 11, 2013)

I've only owned 2 Android phones so far, (Sig) and I have to say its the LG Optimus One. Originally my dads, used it for a couple months, it ran ics at the time, now it has Kernel 3.0.8, an almoat perfect CM 10.1, and a perfect CM9. What more would you want from a 3 year old phone? It's ARMv6 and I'm really happy to have this and that its lasted for so long.

Although my next phone will probably be... Well, I can't decide at the moment. 

"You either die a hero or you live long enough to see yourself become the villain." 
__________________________________
HTC Wildfire S
Android 2.3.5 
Powered By HTC Sense

LG Optimus One (With Dad)


----------



## bigexpansion (Mar 11, 2013)

iphone 4s. then my NOTE 2.

i'm waiting for the million GTFO responses to this.


----------



## xcheater3161 (Mar 11, 2013)

For a while it was my iPhone 4, but my HTC Windows Phone 8X is the new favorite.


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 11, 2013)

xcheater3161 said:


> For a while it was my iPhone 4, but my HTC Windows Phone 8X is the new favorite.

Click to collapse



iPhone, fail...
HTC, win! Oh wait. WP8... Still fail! 
Cant u flash a droid? 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## ricocollege (Mar 11, 2013)

Galaxy s 3


----------



## nmask (Mar 11, 2013)

HTC Desire for two years, was in water, cold -20 and heat 40 celsius for long time, also had many rom customizations


----------



## STAticKY (Mar 12, 2013)

Samsung galaxy s3 I9300

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jbisana89 (Mar 12, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> iPhone, fail...
> HTC, win! Oh wait. WP8... Still fail!
> Cant u flash a droid?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



iPhone iOS is better than Android when it comes to Memory management but for me Android is the best OS..lots of customization etc..

-Xperia P-


----------



## brainbeatuk (Mar 12, 2013)

N900 . still got it tried using again but totally confusing system. Really good when used to it though. 

Sent from my Full JellyBean on Mako using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## aniefer (Mar 12, 2013)

Xperia X10 mini.  My first android, still using it three years later.


----------



## samysung (Mar 12, 2013)

the best i ever got was galaxy s i9000


----------



## bal01 (Mar 13, 2013)

My Galaxy Nexus would be the best phone that I have ever owned, with my iPhone 3GS coming second place.


----------



## Omkar$ (Mar 14, 2013)

Galaxy  y dous


----------



## reaperfromhell (Mar 21, 2013)

gotta say the nokia 3310 that thing was indestructible!! ^_^


----------



## David _J_D (Mar 21, 2013)

*HTC WIldfire S*

So-So when Factory stock. But rooted running WildChild3 OC to 806MHz and with a 2500MAh Battery...
It's way faster in use than my stock Xperia U and with a more intuitive UI.

Prior to that, the LG KC550 slider.


----------



## trunghieu9909 (Mar 22, 2013)

Xperia Z


----------



## utsmaster18 (Mar 22, 2013)

Still my I9000 lots of development still going on, dropped a bunch not even a scratch, and it's still fat enough that I'm not in a hurry to get a new phone


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 22, 2013)

My dad's lg optimus one. LOTS of  development yet for an old device.

Although my next phone is going to be much better.

Sent from my Single Core Wildfire S. :|


----------



## nozz3r (Mar 23, 2013)

HTC desire, now running jb  with minimal issues 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 12:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 AM ----------




reaperfromhell said:


> gotta say the nokia 3310 that thing was indestructible!! ^_^

Click to collapse



5210 was indestructible, had a rubber case which also kept out the dust. Bricklayers phone !

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## rakib00 (Mar 23, 2013)

HTC Desire HD is my favorite one.


----------



## ashish2193 (Mar 23, 2013)

Xperia neo v...
But now its too old... 
It was one of best when I bought..

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## ginger man (Mar 23, 2013)

Droid Incredible. Def my all-time favorite.


----------



## windbayou (Mar 23, 2013)

Sony Ericsson K530i, a feature phone that almost become a smartphone, thanks to java mdip.

Sent from my GT-S6500D using xda app-developers app


----------



## strikerdj2011 (Mar 23, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Note ll


----------



## foxxx5oh (Mar 24, 2013)

strikerdj2011 said:


> Samsung Galaxy Note ll

Click to collapse



I'll second this! 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## Danielsson (Mar 24, 2013)

*Odp: [DISCUSSION] Best phone you have ever owned?*

only samsung galaxy s3.pretty and strong

Wysyłane z mojego GT-I9100 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## kuroiraida (Mar 25, 2013)

Nokia 3310. The Chuck Norris. 'nuff said 

Sent from my SGS III Mini using XDA


----------



## JkScl (Mar 25, 2013)

iPhone 2g


----------



## KidCarter93 (Mar 25, 2013)

Even though I've only had it for a few days, the HTC One.


Sent via my HTC One using XDA Premium


----------



## cvexkeks (Mar 25, 2013)

*Одг: [DISCUSSION] Best phone you have ever owned?*

Since I discovered NeatRom this is my favourite phone ever 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ville525 (Mar 25, 2013)

Xperia S, after installing FXP Cyanogenmod on it I just love it!


----------



## Brodrost (Mar 25, 2013)

foxxx5oh said:


> I'll second this!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Same here!

But havent it ruined us for smaller phones? Lets just hope this trend with large, high end phones never ends. Im thinking of the poor people who swears by physical keyboards on phones, they dont have it easy.


----------



## alexgenova92 (Mar 25, 2013)

galaxy s3  


and i want to buy htc one as the next one


----------



## galaxys (Mar 26, 2013)

Nexus 4


----------



## hibanzai (Mar 26, 2013)

Nokia 6310i


----------



## r1lurk (Mar 26, 2013)

hibanzai said:


> Nokia 6310i

Click to collapse



not sure if serious or joking...


----------



## hibanzai (Mar 26, 2013)

r1lurk said:


> not sure if serious or joking...

Click to collapse



Serious, definitely serious. Excellent piece of finnish mobile telecommunication device. Dials/stores numbers. Excellent call quality. Excellent build quality. Excellent signal strength. Excellent battery life. Excellent ergonomics. The perfect mobile phone.


----------



## Zittoro (Mar 26, 2013)

Yuna's(the figure skater) Haptic. I paid $1000 for it even though it was not a smartphone and was three years ago.


----------



## fasi112 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Best phone you have ever owned?*

The best phone I've ever owned is my current phone the HTC One X and I couldn't live without it, at the time of purchase it was the second best phone on the market. It was the first time I had bought one of the most executive phones and can see how people get addicted to always buy the best phone the just become such an essential part of your' life.


----------



## FadeFading (Mar 26, 2013)

The one I have now, Galaxy S3


----------



## KidCarter93 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [] Best phone you have ever owned?*



Brodrost said:


> Same here!
> 
> But havent it ruined us for smaller phones? Lets just hope this trend with large, high end phones never ends. Im thinking of the poor people who swears by physical keyboards on phones, they dont have it easy.

Click to collapse



I totally agree.
With me, when I had a Galaxy S2 I was used to the size of it and it wasn't too big or too small. I then got a Nexus 7 which I used the majority of the time and the S2 then felt tiny, understandably. Even now when I've just got my HTC One, when generally using the phone for browsing, calls etc. it feels decently sized. But the moment I play games on it, it feels tiny because I'm used to the N7


----------



## shorinryu (Mar 26, 2013)

Favourite phone I have owned is the Samsung D900i. It was sleek and had a great design. No problems as long as I used it and served me well until my little cousin got to it


----------



## blsrbl (Mar 27, 2013)

My first Android phone is Galaxy Nexus.. Best phone I've ever had. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sanyokant (Mar 27, 2013)

Definitely HTC Desire HD


----------



## nickhimself (Mar 27, 2013)

So far, without a doubt, it has been my Razr Maxx. I can't count the number of times I've gone an entire day with way higher than average usage and still make it to bed without having to charge the phone at all before it's finally plugged in for the night while I sleep.

Battery, to me, is easily the most important part of a new phone. It didn't mean so much when I was using a flip phone without data, primarily for texting. My old LG flip would last days, but 99% of the time it was used for a pocket watch or texting.

My first smartphone was a Thunderbolt. I decided to get onto a smartphone plan because I heard Verizon was dropping unlimited data, but grandfathering all current subscribers as long as they were active prior to the drop date.

The anger that phone caused me was ridiculous. I could barely make it 4 hours of idle time without feeling like I had to plug it in immediately or it'd be dead for at least 10 minutes before I could turn it back on. How the hell any developer thinks that's acceptable battery life is beyond me.

I'll never have another smartphone that needs to be plugged into a charger partway through the day. It's so inconvenient and aggravating to feel tethered to a wall outlet. Screw that noise.


----------



## roswelljeeper (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm good with my s2 skyrocket running PAC ROM.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## segads (Mar 28, 2013)

I have to agree to.. is an amazing phone.. best screem ever and the baterry is great.
Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## muzza19751975 (Mar 28, 2013)

*best phone*

Note 2 by a very long way. Nothing can beat it


----------



## doublestage (Mar 28, 2013)

MOTO milestone


----------



## Natatronf (Mar 30, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S2

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## ryan19 (Mar 30, 2013)

*R: [DISCUSSION] Best phone you have ever owned?*

My Galaxy Nexus! 

Inviato dal mio Galaxy Nexus con Tapatalk 2


----------



## compjtc (Mar 30, 2013)

still enjoying the galaxy nexus, but soon to upgrade


----------



## CyberScopes (Mar 30, 2013)

Xperia play, still the best gaming device 

/==(CyberScopes)==\


----------



## protoadies (Mar 30, 2013)

Mine was a Sanyo MM-9000. Was one of sprints first evdo phones. Also you could teether without any issues. I remember people were blown away when I was on the internet through my laptop via my phone. 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simplyanin (Mar 30, 2013)

Nokia E71 & Samsung Galaxy Grand

Sent from my Galaxy Grand GT-i9082


----------



## ace05gerald (Mar 30, 2013)

Sony Ericsson Live With Walkman


----------



## rajesh20r (Mar 30, 2013)

Sony w580i


----------



## ppprokurator (Mar 30, 2013)

*Odp: [DISCUSSION] Best phone you have ever owned?*

Sony Xperia U for now.


----------



## En Kee (Mar 30, 2013)

*HTC Desire HD*

I use my HTC Desire HD since almost 3 years now, with the same battery and I'm still happy with it, so my answer is of course HTC Desire HD


----------



## jack_21 (Mar 30, 2013)

En Kee said:


> I use my HTC Desire HD since almost 3 years now, with the same battery and I'm still happy with it, so my answer is of course HTC Desire HD

Click to collapse



When Android wasn't so diffused, in 2009, i bought Samsung GT-S5230 Star, my first touch screen phone. I think that it was the best of the category, very beautiful and "powerful". 
Naturally when i bought another Samsung but with Android the best phone changed


----------



## hecbigcat (Mar 30, 2013)

HTC desire HD because it is only my Phone =))


----------



## T_ADD (Mar 30, 2013)

HTC touch (cdma). My first phone but was well engineered. Kind of miss it at times.

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shylesh107 (Mar 30, 2013)

I vote for Samsung Galaxy SII .

Best phone ever , i have the I900G version  still the development support for it was Awesome :good:

take CM for one


----------



## xdomri (Mar 30, 2013)

would probably be the iphone 5..;s


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 30, 2013)

best phone i had is nokia 3603i classic. i did lots of experiment in it searching through internet .made it multitasking support and tried to flash it. have more than a gb games of java and gba emulator(plays oldies like contra, TMNT fight) and cuz of its easy to use keypad i need not  to see buttons for typing i just type it(while T9 is enabled) without seeing a single word. its best fot fast msging for me.


----------



## ArcWielder (Mar 30, 2013)

My current Arc S


----------



## JeramyEggs (Mar 30, 2013)

Note 2. Haven't found a flaw yet. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JKan Co (Mar 30, 2013)

G A L A X Y   S 3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Sanjay (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey arc,i have decided to buy the arc s , how is it , really great?.
Can we pay for it....

................................................................................................

---------- Post added at 12:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------

Micromax A116 cavus HD is great...
What do u all say?

................................................................................................


----------



## ahmed_14 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Nokia*

My current mobile phone is HTC wildfire but i am not pleased with it my best was Nokia 73 !!


----------



## floesn (Mar 30, 2013)

I think my current SGS II is the best one I've ever owned. But 9 years ago I thought the same of my SonyEricsson D750


----------



## riskey95 (Mar 30, 2013)

i vote galaxy pocket, bcoz this is my first smartphone.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shivam5609 (Apr 3, 2013)

*galxy*

samsung galaxy  s2 is d best


----------



## kodiak (Apr 3, 2013)

It's not a prefect phone but my P500 is the best phone I ever owned


----------



## DimonXX (Apr 3, 2013)

*Galaxy S+*

Samsung Galaxy S+. This is my first android phone


----------



## kong00 (Apr 3, 2013)

Samsung captivate 

Sent from my LG-E970 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tykate (Apr 3, 2013)

Nexus 4 

The hd2 was good too but it didn't run ICS or JB too well

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zeuscluts (Apr 3, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Note2


----------



## mardokres (Apr 3, 2013)

I think, Galaxy S. 
I love his Wolfson audio.


----------



## Teraclips (Apr 3, 2013)

S2, first android phone and current phone (will updgrade to S4)
though my trusted Nokia N8 comes to a close second, best camera on any of the phones ive owned though


----------



## boludeja (Apr 4, 2013)

Sony Ericsson Xperia Neo V - Mt11


----------



## darsik (Apr 4, 2013)

So far: the galaxy s plus


----------



## hurte1 (Apr 4, 2013)

So far my best phone is the Galaxy Nexus, Nexus would be even better!


----------



## jonniboi1985 (Apr 4, 2013)

The phone i currently hold, Samsung Galaxy s3. It's just brilliance (wrapped in plastic)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## antkalaitzakis96 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sony Xperia Sola


----------



## andreikornkid (Apr 4, 2013)

motorola atrix
fast, nice android customization in terms of aesthetics and strong battery


----------



## GavenTilMaven (Apr 4, 2013)

LG optimus 2X P990. Despite the very slow pace of official software upgrades


----------



## GuestD0825 (Apr 4, 2013)

*gs3*

Galaxys3 (d2spr). But only after flashing liquidsmooth.


----------



## Bigbabyjesus (Apr 5, 2013)

favolas said:


> It's not a prefect phone but my P500 is the best phone I ever owned

Click to collapse



Have you owned any other phones? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## overgrownnails (Apr 5, 2013)

What you own is your best

Sent from my U9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dazza_84 (Apr 6, 2013)

Best phone i thought was my old htc desire hd, i loved all the animations and stuff cos it was so new to me as one of my first android phones, but after realising about pure power in the phone then i have to say that my current galaxy note 2 is the best especially to watch movies on the huge screen

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## Sanjay (Apr 6, 2013)

Having best or worst phone doesn't matter, rather its the deal what we have did using that mobile.


----------



## sam45 (Apr 6, 2013)

My current Galaxy Nexus


----------



## xicantonio (Apr 6, 2013)

galaxy s


----------



## A n d r 0 i d (Apr 7, 2013)

My next one


----------



## elitelemming (Apr 7, 2013)

My current phone, and HTC One SV, is pretty darn good, dual core midrangeyness I think is probably the sweet spot in terms of functionality for price...


----------



## lucap00 (Apr 7, 2013)

My Samsung galaxy 2

Inviato dal mio Mediacom SmartPad 102 s2 con la forza del pensiero


----------



## Coetzee4Jaco (Apr 7, 2013)

HTC HD2... Simply a legendary device... Had like 50+ different ROMS for it...


----------



## GamaPL (Apr 7, 2013)

Best phone? I think it Was SE K810i  Really nice and fast phone!


----------



## MasterPro112 (Apr 7, 2013)

Xperia mini pro (sk17i), still using..


----------



## Matthew.pb (Apr 7, 2013)

I still have my first phone  Samsung gravity txt

Sent from my KFTT using xda premium


----------



## Triple's (Apr 7, 2013)

For me it's definitely been the Galaxy Nexus 

Love the amount of attention its still getting from developers


----------



## ray3andrei (Apr 9, 2013)

Galaxy Nexus  

Sent from my AK'ed GNexus


----------



## izuna_andy (Apr 9, 2013)

samsung galaxy S advance :good::good:


----------



## Maerlynn (Apr 9, 2013)

Samsung galaxy S3 of course ! :good:


----------



## Nbsss (Apr 10, 2013)

Htc desire running JB, soon to have kernel 3 developed for it!


----------



## silvano2 (Apr 10, 2013)

the best phone i have ever owned wasnt smartphone..was  se k700


----------



## Litago (Apr 10, 2013)

Sony Ericsson P1i.


----------



## BestArmy (Apr 10, 2013)

galaxy s3


----------



## NaughtyLuvJungle (Apr 10, 2013)

Samsung gleam. That sucker lasted for 5 years and was still going strong when I ditched it for a smart phone! Still miss it sometimes.


----------



## wednesday13 (Apr 11, 2013)

Nokia 5110

Sent from my LT29i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chairissahar (Apr 11, 2013)

nokia Ngage QD :good:


----------



## tejkkarani (Apr 12, 2013)

SAMSUNG GALAXY S2 :good: :good:


----------



## Matt3333 (Apr 12, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S2 gets my vote.

Cheap
Reasonable screen size
Durable
Reliable
Jelly Bean
Great Camera
Dual Core provides enough power for everyday tasks
Removable battery
SD slot..

Only downside is the PPI!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## michal89chz (Apr 12, 2013)

Nokia 3210 and nexus 4


----------



## Sanjay (Apr 12, 2013)

My best smartphone is yet to come on the year 2040

---------- Post added at 11:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 PM ----------

Of price 2040 $


----------



## DCurrahee (Apr 12, 2013)

Well, considering I haven't owned much. That would be my current Galaxy S3

Although I did get my girl an Asus TF101 tablet a couple years ago and she loves it and from when I've used it it's pretty nice.:good:


----------



## kiwinazgul (Apr 12, 2013)

My current phone LG Optimus G E975 that got a working and stable build of CM10.1 yesterday!
Such a huge improvement over my old Huawei U8860 that had 376mb user-usable ram..

I do kinda wish I had a removable back cover, battery and an sd card. Still prefer it over nexus 4


----------



## VipinKC (Apr 12, 2013)

Nokia 1100, BB Bold and Nexus 4


----------



## yovieitem87 (Apr 13, 2013)

experia Neo V it's still the best for me


----------



## tejkkarani (Apr 13, 2013)

still s2 :silly:


----------



## ecstasy.gr (May 23, 2013)

sony ericsson vivaz but i lost it :'( and now i have vodafone smart 2..at least its an android smartphone


----------



## Im_Roy (May 23, 2013)

N95 8GB.. in my time was the best phone... great pictures.. fast.. awesome...... and the drill ringtone!! OMG Awesome!


----------



## shahtheass (May 25, 2013)

For me its the Galaxy note GT N7000


----------



## jimae (May 25, 2013)

galaxy ace gt s5830i is thee best phone i ever had


----------



## Gu3ssWho (May 25, 2013)

Currently the phone I'm adding this post from GT-I9500. This phone is a beast. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hk43420 (May 25, 2013)

Note 2:good::good::good:


----------



## Kyuuba (May 25, 2013)

Galaxy S2.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## squabbi (May 25, 2013)

My best phone would be the iPhone 4S. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## TxReplay (May 25, 2013)

My actually Galaxy Nexus (Maguro) ! <3


----------



## abdak55 (May 25, 2013)

Mine was the sonyericsson w980, I loved the clamshell style and the touch screen for the music player.

Envoyé depuis mon ST27i


----------



## Marcx87 (May 25, 2013)

best phone absolutly nokia 3310... if the choice is restricted to smartphone only I should say xperia U  
for low-mid phone, is the best


----------



## jhav1969 (May 25, 2013)

HTC Desire 

Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lostsoul (May 26, 2013)

Galaxy S2, and my current phone Xiaomi Mi-2


----------



## Atrizzain (May 26, 2013)

Galaxy S2 skyrocket, great phone, great developers too. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## fivezall (May 26, 2013)

Xelio said:


> I vote for HTC Desire. For it's massive choice of ROMs. And it's still running great with ICS. :good:

Click to collapse



I love my Samsung Galaxy Wonder...  no official ics or jb firmware but we has many developer that wanna make to us new rom hehe..


----------



## patrykowy (May 26, 2013)

Nokia 6680-panzer phone with big screen and good battery life.


----------



## JohnKersten (May 26, 2013)

Samsung galaxy S plus, Thnx to great developers on xda still very nice to have.


----------



## Anders1 (May 26, 2013)

Perhaps not the best phone, but the one I liked best at the time was my old HTC P4350 (very old smartphone with physical keyboard and WM, before android)...


----------



## ARKaMAN (May 28, 2013)

ares. said:


> iPhone 4S

Click to collapse



"Trolling Softly"


Also, my current phone Samsung Galaxy II


----------



## squabbi (May 28, 2013)

My Galaxy Note.  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## passavodiqua (May 29, 2013)

+1!



Inviato dal mio Transformer con Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 PM ----------

ehm... sorry!

HTC HD2!

Inviato dal mio Transformer con Tapatalk 2


----------



## deivihernandez (May 29, 2013)

+2, also the Sony Ericsson K810 with flash xenon 

Enviado desde mi GT-N7000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rei Zazie (May 29, 2013)

My current one, Sony Ericsson Live with Walkman (WT19i) 

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## iBlueArrow (May 29, 2013)

I'm satisfied with my Nexus 4. Much better than my previous iPhone 4.


----------



## c5satellite2 (May 29, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## Abinaya (May 29, 2013)

Apple iPhone 5


----------



## calebrocca (May 29, 2013)

*iPhone 5*

I love photography and the iPhone 5 camera is sooo boss!
The app store is filled with photo editing and sharing apps like instagram so it is just perfect!
:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::good::good::good::good::good::good:


----------



## adebmbng (May 29, 2013)

Sony Xperia U


----------



## Stenopolz (May 29, 2013)

My LG GT540 is still the best phone I ever used. With the help of PolishVodka ROMs ))


----------



## webbjames (May 29, 2013)

HTC one x.    But I want the HTC One.


----------



## hackboy89 (May 29, 2013)

*teliba Apulia*

best phone for me will always be Nokia E71.. the present s3 comes a close 2nd..


----------



## The Worst (May 29, 2013)

My current phone, the Droid Razr HD Maxx. I bought it specifically for the battery. It hasn't disappointed. Some of the best build quality as well, and an unlocked bootloader on top of that. I'm extremely satisfied.


----------



## salaigeethan666 (May 29, 2013)

Previously I had a Xperia U. Now I have a Micromax Canvas HD A116. It's price is same as Xperia U, but it has a lot more features. I think Canvas HD is amazing. I simply love it. the worst phone I ever had is Nokia X3-02, the dumbest phone eva.


----------



## QuizStudio (May 29, 2013)

The best compromize is definitely the N4 (price, specs, ROM). So far not disapointed at all !


----------



## UncookedMoa (May 29, 2013)

Mine is a Samsung Galaxy S Advance I9070. My other phones include a Galaxy S i9000 and a Blackberry. So definitely I9070.. For a mid-end phone (I think) it's great.

Cheap enough and I'm satisfied with it. It plays games smoothly. I haven't used the JellyBean upgrade, though. But I have already rooted my phone, overcoming the obstacle that my phone uses ZSLK3 firmware. Perfectly stable root.

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## matt95 (May 30, 2013)

HTC One X right now  i'm very happy with it


----------



## sayou94 (May 30, 2013)

I7100 and I9300  samsung4ever on android


----------



## twith70 (May 30, 2013)

*Droid Razr xt912*

My Droid Razr (not MAXX) replaced my Droid2 and has been the best device I have ever owned.


----------



## Salamender (May 30, 2013)

Samsung/Google Galaxy Nexus, is my best phone

×•× Tapatalk 4 ×•× Galaxy Nexus ×•×


----------



## CookieMonzter (May 30, 2013)

Think the phone which ran the smoothest has been the Samsung Galaxy S1, even though I never really liked it for what reason ever. I really love my LG P940 which I'm using at the moment, even though it could run a bit smoother sometimes. 

Sent from my LG-P940 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shadowofthelocust (May 31, 2013)

It'd be between the Galaxy SII and Nexus 4.


----------



## therover (May 31, 2013)

After 3 years my Acer liquid got a solemn funeral. Loved it.


----------



## papa317 (May 31, 2013)

*sk17i*

i vote for mango. i have used for more than 2 years. i very love it. i never will sell it.


----------



## McFex (May 31, 2013)

I only have it for a few days now, but I think it's safe to say:
Galaxy S4


----------



## TPoint75 (May 31, 2013)

My best decision was to by the htc one!


----------



## skyh1gh (May 31, 2013)

iphone 5 & note 2


----------



## blazingmods (May 31, 2013)

Galaxy S4. Superphone!


----------



## Chri$b0b2005 (Jun 4, 2013)

Its the current RAZR I but I miss my HTC hero I loved that phone and its stupid ass scrollball

Sent from my rooted XT890 with unlocked bootloader using XDA premium

Past androids: HTC Hero - Sony X10 mini (rooted + mini cyanogenmod) - Orange Stockholm (rooted) :3


----------



## Robson (Jun 5, 2013)

note 2, love the stylus for scribbling and such


----------



## omingdee (Jun 6, 2013)

Mine is also the note 2, screen is big enough for me to read things without zooming in. Love the stylus too for scribbling things. And most of all quadcore + big screen = great for gaming and watching movies.


----------



## PiggySmalls (Jun 6, 2013)

My best will always be the E4GT

Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda app-developers app


----------



## musikahan (Jun 8, 2013)

Xperia Play. Because of gamepad and with continues development of roms here in xda. Root-unlock bootloader- overclock then youll never be looking for any other phone.


Sent from my R800i using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## barondebxl (Jun 9, 2013)

Galaxy note 2 and HTC One.

Honorable mentions: Galaxy s3 and HTC mytouch 4g. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Qbeezy24 (Jun 9, 2013)

Galaxy Note II and Galaxy SIV


----------



## smithwicks (Jun 9, 2013)

Palm pre

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dario.84 (Jun 9, 2013)

nokia 6310


----------



## Rebekka_Sun (Jun 9, 2013)

I love Xperia ion

Sent from my LT28h using xda app-developers app


----------



## cchen028 (Jun 10, 2013)

I have iphone 5 but iphone 4s is the best.


----------



## WildfireDEV (Jun 10, 2013)

Mine in terms of quality is the HTC Velocity 4G.

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## smartksr (Jun 10, 2013)

Till now its HTC Explorer for me, unleashing the power of if with all *the Custom roms*.


----------



## metamaster (Jun 11, 2013)

Galaxy S3


----------



## kancut_bau (Jun 11, 2013)

galaxy s4 is the best phone i hv ever had. maybe i will not buy phone anymore for mmm 3 years from now 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rkuunalr (Jun 11, 2013)

Ofcourse *Samsung Galaxy Note II* :good::cyclops:


----------



## justin11141 (Jun 11, 2013)

Nexus 4...thing flies 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Smartphoner (Jun 12, 2013)

Htc HD2 and xperia Z

Sent from my HTC Desire SV using xda premium


----------



## Robson (Jun 12, 2013)

note 2 for me. love the stylus for doodling about. and the screen is just the right size for watching vidz


----------



## zorprime01 (Jun 12, 2013)

Galaxy s4..... 
But I loved my Motorola razors flip phone back in the early Cingular days...... 

X10a-Freedom


----------



## Rodgman15 (Jun 12, 2013)

Definitely my new HTC One .  The hardware and build is simply incredible on this phone.  I'll probably say the same about my next phone when I upgrade, i'm just a fan of watching the Android OS grow its functionality.


----------



## karkand (Jun 13, 2013)

My current phone, because I'm upgrade My phone periodic.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda app-developers app


----------



## scremo91 (Jun 13, 2013)

I think Xperia Play and Nexus 7 because is best phone i've ever had.


----------



## trobinou (Jun 13, 2013)

GN7100, just perfect


----------



## mhkim4886 (Jun 13, 2013)

LG Optimus G, iPhone 5

Sent from my LG-SU660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gs1421 (Jun 13, 2013)

Nice share..................


----------



## krjadejesus (Jun 13, 2013)

Of course Google Nexus 4, it does not have the best hardware but it is the best so far in terms of dev support (custom ROMs, kernels and so on), and that wows me.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 13, 2013)

Nexus 4! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ezas (Jun 13, 2013)

Droid Charge

It just fit so nicely in the hand and a nice size. I like my N2 for size and speed, and for  being a Phablet, but as a phone the Charge was head to beat. I still use it as a music player.


Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## querfelda (Jun 13, 2013)

htc one


----------



## Justinhopaolo (Jun 13, 2013)

querfelda said:


> htc one

Click to collapse



Can you give me one?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## casis86 (Jun 13, 2013)

After xperia neo had to wait more then a year for sony to bring something usefull on the market and here it is  samsung galaxy s 2/3 (and prop. 4) sucks no customer support just build, sell and thats it.
soon xperia z 

Sent from my LT30p using xda app-developers app


----------



## aRnonymous (Jun 14, 2013)

HTC Diamond, that phone was amazingly nice.
If only now a phone could have that size and design...


----------



## shinms (Jun 14, 2013)

I phone 5.

Sent from my LG-E975 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 01:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 AM ----------

I think so. 

Sent from my LG-E975 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Krazhil (Jun 15, 2013)

My good old Nokia 3310. Never had such a great phone after it was stolen... :'(


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 15, 2013)

Krazhil said:


> My good old Nokia 3310. Never had such a great phone after it was stolen... :'(

Click to collapse



Dude! How could you have let it get stolen. Just kill the thief with it, bash him in the head... Like a boss  

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red


----------



## SarrahW (Jun 15, 2013)

My S3 has to be my best so far


----------



## qubedev (Jun 15, 2013)

My Samsung galaxy S2....


----------



## uranus94 (Jun 15, 2013)

definitely my HOX


----------



## dr.m0x (Jun 15, 2013)

This phone.

Sent from the mighty Note II


----------



## onebaddeck (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes the HTC-HD2 is the best phone I had ever owned

Sent from my Galaxy Mega 6.3 !


----------



## Raaj52 (Jun 15, 2013)

Without having any doubt i would say its Galaxy Note II :thumbup::thumbup:.. I almost used all available phones except Nexus and some new releases including HTC ONE.. I used to change my phone frequently but now I am attached to my Note II, i can't even think of replacing it for other models rather i will buy a new one keeping this as my default.. Addicted to Note II..


----------



## ugurc91 (Jun 15, 2013)

galaxy s2


----------



## dr.m0x (Jun 15, 2013)

Raaj52 said:


> Without having any doubt i would say its Galaxy Note II :thumbup::thumbup:.. I almost used all available phones except Nexus and some new releases including HTC ONE.. I used to change my phone frequently but now I am attached to my Note II, i can't even think of replacing it for other models rather i will buy a new one keeping this as my default.. Addicted to Note II..

Click to collapse



Exactly how I feel my friend. I've owned provably eight or nine different phones in the last two years. Now that I have found the Note 2, I have no desire to look elsewhere. This is the "wife " phone for me. 

Sent from the mighty Note II


----------



## EmmaLBamburyx (Jun 15, 2013)

The best phone I've ever had, would have to be my current phone. The HTC One. 

I previously had the iPhone 5, before that the iPhone 4s, and before that the 3gs. 

I basically changed because I wanted something different. And, I'm so glad I changed. Im one that loves having so much customisation over my phone, and with Apple you can only have that if you jailbreak. With Android, you can customize so much it is unreal, and that's without even rooting it. I've not even tried rooting it yet, and to be honest with the customisation Android has already gave me, I don't feel the need.



P.S - Here's a picture of my homepage
Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app.


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 15, 2013)

EmmaLBamburyx said:


> The best phone I've ever had, would have to be my current phone. The HTC One.
> 
> I previously had the iPhone 5, before that the iPhone 4s, and before that the 3gs.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Welcome to the world of the Droid  cant blame you of getting rid of iCrap. And you got an exellent phone in replacement. Go fiddle around with it. its ok when its unrooted, but soon you can not resist it anymore. Because only then you will unleach the true power of ur phone. But dont worry, u came to the right place  welcome to the forum, and enjoy ur stay 

Sent from my Jelly Bean powered HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red


----------



## Bilgets (Jun 16, 2013)

i only have 2 droid phone (1 in the past)

for the development purpose : Samsung Galaxy Gio (hell yeah!) its a cheap armv6 phone (less than 100E now if im not wrong) and get fully working Jelly Bean 4.2.2 thanks to the dev.. but accidentally thrown it up to the ocean @[email protected]

for the hardware side : Samsung Galaxy Ace 2

been coincidentally thrown that from, 2nd floor, my bed, and others and others but still good, no screen problem..now its only 160USD/EUR at the GSMarena


----------



## jayc137 (Jun 16, 2013)

Lg optimus p500

One of the few good phones (Excluding HTC Leo)  which runs Froyo,GB,ICS,JB without any major bugs

With that being said I still love my current phone i.e Galaxy Grand Duos

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## ekms (Jun 16, 2013)

I was a huge apple fan for their phones but after seeing the disappointment of iPhone 5 and the hype behind the Note II, I decided to jump ship and don't think I'm ever going back.


----------



## exciter0 (Jun 18, 2013)

For me, BlackBerry Bold 9900
Has both touch and keyboard, LED notification, great size and most importantly seamless enterprise email integration. sadly it lacked apps and a modern os

Sent from my BN Nook HD using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## droiddddd (Jun 27, 2013)

Motorola Droid RAZR. Very good build quality and it's sleekness is what I love about it.


----------



## 2Kleva (Jun 27, 2013)

Enjoying this SG3


----------



## Rcslade124 (Jun 28, 2013)

Definitely Note 2

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## EnergySnail (Jun 28, 2013)

Nokia 3310


----------



## skank77 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Best phone...*

Best phone will be my first android phone....Dell Streak 5". Cause its my first android. And android rocks baby.


----------



## mace2442 (Jun 28, 2013)

In modern days:
Iphone 3S. I like its shape better than the shape of the Iphone5. (yes 5 has 5 ghz net, faster cpu and al of those nice features but the 3S was jailbroken and always delivered).

In older times. My Ericsson T68. I dont know how much beating that it took during it's lifetime. I killed of three cheaper phones before I got it and I refused to replace it until the gave med the 3S


----------



## lm089 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hm - had a few, most where great for their time.
My all-time favourite phone-only device was an Ericsson T39m
Today it's my (already 2.5-year-old) HTC DesireZ. Too bad they don't make hw keyboard things anymore  
So I'll stick to this until it breaks apart


----------



## the forgotten (Jun 28, 2013)

As far as design goes: Droid X. That thing was built like a tank...
Though the GS3 is far better overall.


----------



## ywindlass (Jun 28, 2013)

The nexus one was definitely the best phone I've ever owned. It felt great, it was the perfect size, and it always worked great. Also I love that pouch it came with lol, I wish I could have it for my new phone. 

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## artorelis (Jun 28, 2013)

The best ever is my current SUPERPHONE Samsung Galaxy Note 2. I like phones with big screens where you can comfortably browse the Web, read e-books, work with Office, or play games. 


Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## tropicana85 (Jun 28, 2013)

Galaxy SIII of course... but not with TW...


----------



## TheTechnolgyhelper (Jun 28, 2013)

Actually my Samsung Galaxy S Plus


Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nullvader (Jun 29, 2013)

The Samsung GS2 survived the test of time, even after CM10.1 it felt like new.


----------



## yakatoy (Jul 2, 2013)

Galaxy S3, hands down!!!!


----------



## -Falco (Jul 2, 2013)

EnergySnail said:


> Nokia 3310

Click to collapse



I was going to say that

Sent from my Tardis


----------



## Just_MAX (Jul 2, 2013)

SE w810i
Got it for 7 years now
Dropped it in the water, dropped it on the floor countless times. And it still works and battery lasts almost a week.


----------



## Blondwest2010 (Jul 2, 2013)

Absolutely HTC ONE,without hesitation!


----------



## cloud a3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Well I think it is the Sony xperia z as it has a strong processor,  nice user interface,  and ample amount of ram... It is also packed with heaps of features i like how is water resistant and more... 

Sent from my ST21i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Bishal Pranto Roy (Jul 2, 2013)

Galaxy s3

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium

If I Have Helped You Can You Press
.
.
THANKS BUTTON
.
.
To support Me.


----------



## Galaxyswede (Jul 2, 2013)

I've had two phones that I would consider _good_. The Galaxy S2 which I used for two years. Now it's replaced with the S4 (9505). We all know the S4 is better due to its specifications, but is it good for its time compared to the S2? I would say no. At the time the S2 released, it was a beast compared to what other companies had to offer. From that time a lot have happened to Android and Samsung is no longer far ahead in terms of hardware and what else. I would vote for the S2 just because of this.


----------



## PeterifficX (Jul 2, 2013)

*wereijo then*

Galaxy S4...or Galaxy Nexus


----------



## MacGuy2006 (Jul 3, 2013)

PeterifficX said:


> Galaxy S4...or Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I've had two Samsung Galaxy variants and hated both. Never again a Samsung-branded phone for me -- buggy software, cheap look and feel.

The Samsung made Nexus S was nice because of the pure Google experience, but it still has a few software quirks and it's never going to win any design awards.

The iPhone 5 is probably the best hardware design and the most trouble-free.

I just got a Lenovo K900, which is a decent design and is fun, and actually more stable overall than the Nexus S (weird, eh?)


----------



## AndreRaptor (Jul 3, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy SCL


----------



## tanyagarcia (Jul 3, 2013)

*Best phone I ever owned*

N70 from nokia


----------



## x01dre (Jul 3, 2013)

Xelio said:


> I vote for HTC Desire. For it's massive choice of ROMs. And it's still running great with ICS. :good:

Click to collapse



galaxy nexus APODK but had to many bugs so carbon


----------



## OrangeFlash81 (Jul 3, 2013)

Love my Motorola RAZR i. The Intel Atom processor makes it faster than even some major flagships. Battery life issues thanks to Jelly Bean are annoying though.


----------



## fanshk (Jul 4, 2013)

Sony Xperia Neo L (MT25i)
my first smartphone till now
so far i still feel satisfied :good:


----------



## kk4 (Jul 4, 2013)

Nexus one, my first smartphone.


----------



## phownage (Jul 4, 2013)

Well the jumpfrom Galaxy A to Galaxy S2 was quite huge...I remember loving my phone for 4-5 months after purchase. I have the GS4 now and the novelty already wore off except when I watch youtube videos or porn and realize i have the best screen ever.


----------



## Waltology (Jul 4, 2013)

My current phone, the HTC one. Looks great, is great in the hand, feels good and is quick as lightning. Especially since I use a GE ROM.


----------



## saif kazi (Jul 4, 2013)

Micromax Canvas 2 as it is valued for money(10000 Rs) and i am using it since 1 yrs and can play almost all games like MC4 and gangstar vegas:good::good::good::good:


----------



## sudkcoce (Jul 4, 2013)

No surprise here. HTC One.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## caiorsiqueira (Jul 4, 2013)

For me its my current, Sony Xperia Pro.


----------



## barondebxl (Jul 4, 2013)

Galaxy note 2 and HTC one. 

Runner up: galaxy S 3 and optimus G pro

Sent from my Stealth Black HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ennigma (Jul 4, 2013)

Xelio said:


> I vote for HTC Desire. For it's massive choice of ROMs. And it's still running great with ICS. :good:

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## lalec (Jul 5, 2013)

*Nokia N95*

Nokia N95 is the best phone I ever owned and I still like it better than my Galaxy S4. Call recording worked flawlessly out of the box even when using a Bluetooth headset. The battery life was incredible. First and foremost, it was a phone and it's mission was accomplished flawlessly.


----------



## Anon5978 (Jul 6, 2013)

My current phone is the best I have had.

Sent from my Razr HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Waziri (Jul 6, 2013)

My One X


----------



## mattonom (Jul 6, 2013)

My old Galaxy Nexus. I have an S4 now but for some reason I miss my Nexus.


----------



## gyanbhartip (Jul 7, 2013)

My current phone the Micromax canvas hd is the best phone i have ever owned.

Sent from my Micromax A116 using xda premium


----------



## AlvinZahran98 (Jul 7, 2013)

Sony Ericsson T250i...
It never lags, it never messing me up... Lol 

But now I'm using Xperia L... And happy with it, it never lags.. Even my Xperia L smoothness beats my brother's Note 8.0.... True..

Sent from my C2105 using xda app-developers app


----------



## escapist00 (Jul 7, 2013)

dnt compare iphones and android phones..
for me its Xperia Z and iphone 5 but i love my xperia Ray


----------



## kadukarashutosh7 (Jul 7, 2013)

My Beloved Xperia Neo V...


----------



## mysticmetal (Jul 7, 2013)

*sony xperia u and xperia z*


----------



## hawk05 (Jul 8, 2013)

my good old googl G1


----------



## bnborg (Jul 8, 2013)

*No Phone*

I have never owned a phone.  But I do have 3 Android devices, IView 754TPC and Archos 101IT-16GB tablets and a Minix NeoG4 TV stick.


----------



## dqhuy1989 (Jul 9, 2013)

*docomo*

vote f-09d, i like it


----------



## NexusF (Jul 9, 2013)

Nexus 4.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nbsss (Jul 9, 2013)

Nexus 5


----------



## addyhardiana (Jul 9, 2013)

Nexus Q.

Sent from my Nexus Q using xda premium


----------



## Toxicoblivion (Jul 9, 2013)

HTC Desire HD. That thing is built like a tank, and is still banging out today!!!!

AT&T HTC One
ARHD 12.0
Tbalden Perf Kernel 2.1.4 UV/OC/UC


----------



## Amigo77 (Jul 9, 2013)

I've tried apple products and gone through the system deeply for years. But since a year I've changed to android which I think its the best software ever ... Well for me I mostly like Samsung s4 & HTC one 

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## lccc37 (Sep 7, 2013)

HTC HD2 with WP7.8 is the best I have ever had
Much much smoother than all the android phones and tabs. I never need to worry about insufficient RAM

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ggrimaldi (Sep 7, 2013)

Vote for HTC One X. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zeuscluts (Sep 7, 2013)

The best is my Note 2 

--------------------Signature--------------------
*Have Courtesy To Hit Thanks,
If I helped You!!!!*
Check My Signature For More Works.


----------



## ivene (Sep 7, 2013)

*Best phone*

FOR ME, Samsung galaxy y! 
not so great, but it's good as compared to other phones i have


----------



## jadeisjaded (Sep 7, 2013)

Nexus 4


----------



## Jamal Ahmed (Sep 7, 2013)

Nexus 4, hands down.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## panwala95 (Sep 7, 2013)

Samsung galaxy s3

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Justinhopaolo (Sep 11, 2013)

Zeuscluts said:


> The best is my Note 2
> 
> --------------------Signature--------------------
> *Have Courtesy To Hit Thanks,
> ...

Click to collapse



I came from my former best phone the galaxy nexus. 

Now note 2 rocks!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## torxed (Sep 11, 2013)

jadeisjaded said:


> Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy S4, purely by performance.
Altho the whole Samsung "experience" is horrific, but besides that i think it's a great phone with potential.


----------



## harontas (Sep 11, 2013)

*xperia*

best smartphone till now xperia ray!!and quite happy!!!


----------



## jrggarza (Sep 11, 2013)

My GS III. Really looking forward to getting my hands on the Note 3, though.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 1DerkaDerka (Sep 11, 2013)

Galaxy S4.. It blows my crappy iPhone5 away!


----------



## Soulseater (Sep 11, 2013)

Galaxy Nexus.....:good:


----------



## 350Rocket (Sep 11, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 10:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 PM ----------




panwala95 said:


> Samsung galaxy s3
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sent from your bathtub or toilet or somewhere you wont take the gs3

Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## jags_the1 (Sep 11, 2013)

i am surprised no one mentioned, NOKIA 3330. best phone hands down!


----------



## clapper66 (Sep 15, 2013)

torxed said:


> Samsung Galaxy S4, purely by performance.
> Altho the whole Samsung "experience" is horrific, but besides that i think it's a great phone with potential.

Click to collapse



I say the S4 is my best to. Now about the samsung experience. LOL rooted and installed Dubssy Google edition ROM and got to say this thing is FAST.  TW is great for the average user but a power user like me does not like it to muc. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using xda app-developers app


----------



## tauvan16 (Sep 15, 2013)

I think sony ericson T100 

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda premium


----------



## kepitsimple (Dec 3, 2013)

Galaxy Note N7000, the best ever.


----------



## neoonwheels (Dec 3, 2013)

Its my curent phone - Gionee Dream D1


----------



## netinetinet (Dec 3, 2013)

Nexus 5


----------



## gr8gizmoguru (Dec 3, 2013)

Sony Ericsson w810i .period.


----------



## alidhaida (Dec 3, 2013)

*oops ... i have only one...*

using xperia neo v since 1.5 years almost...i have only one unfortunately.....i knw its not best but at least for me


----------



## aanonymoushuman (Dec 3, 2013)

Nexus 4

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## devilishone (Dec 3, 2013)

*Galaxy Nexus*

So far without a doubt my Galaxy Nexus has been my favourite device. I've rooted and romed it since I got it, I've dropped it multiple times from ridiculous heights onto hard floors and its suffered no damage and it still keeps going with 4.4 custom roms. Love it.


----------



## kraken83 (Dec 3, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## ex_mi (Dec 4, 2013)

my current phone . lumia 920 - nice )


----------



## desihaxx0r4life (Dec 5, 2013)

My current phone: Samsung Galaxy S4.


----------



## bmasgone (Dec 5, 2013)

Nexus 4


----------



## TheTechnolgyhelper (Dec 5, 2013)

Now my Sony Xperia Z

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iamyourobama (Dec 5, 2013)

Xelio said:


> I vote for HTC Desire. For it's massive choice of ROMs. And it's still running great with ICS. :good:

Click to collapse



Iphone4, my first relatively luxury phone


----------



## freekaleekuk (Dec 5, 2013)

By far my Note 2. Compared to every other phone I've had / used / seen it seems to walk all over them. Great screen, great weight, great (relatively..) price, great size, great specs, great roms.. (Shall I go on? ). I've owned all the iPhones and a lot of others before, however without a single doubt, my current phone is the best I've ever owned. It's gonna take me a lot to sway from the note range, let alone samsung


----------



## emanology23 (Dec 6, 2013)

samsung S3:laugh:


----------



## zskullz (Dec 6, 2013)

*Droid razr m*

Guess I haven't owned a lot of good phones if this is my favorite....


----------



## SonicXXX (Dec 6, 2013)

some old NOKIA 10 years ago, was charging it once a week


----------



## lalec (Dec 6, 2013)

Reminds me of my Nokia N95 which was the best I ever had. I still like it better than this phone.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## courierkillerbd (Dec 8, 2013)

Walton Primo F2 aka Gionee P2. Really awesome!

Sent from my Primo-F2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GTS6310NUser (Dec 8, 2013)

All of them have done their job fine, but my current one (a Samsung Galaxy Young) offers so much more than the previous ones did (none of them were smartphones, much less Android phones).


----------



## J00z (Dec 8, 2013)

I only have one, my galaxy ace but still is good


----------



## chinito15 (Dec 9, 2013)

micromax canvas A116


----------



## fleschdnb (Dec 9, 2013)

*note2*

The note2. Its big, its fast, its powerful. Its got the Wolfson DAC for great audio output. What more can you ask for?


----------



## IllMode (Dec 9, 2013)

Evo 4G WiMax...hands down

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## a0ry (Dec 9, 2013)

htc hd2 great phone


----------



## Yackschmelt (Dec 9, 2013)

I love my Note II. But it's the first high spec phone i've owned so I don't have much to compare it to. Don't think I could go back to a small phone though!


----------



## Funkym0nkey (Dec 9, 2013)

Best ever? It is tricky.

But I will go with my Nokia nGage. It was stupid, it was ridiculous, even outrageous. But I loved it. Then there was N73. Loved it. Still have it. And when we come to modern smartphones, probably Oppo Find 5. I know that all are odd choices. But these were different phones.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sajju73 (Dec 9, 2013)

S3

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Xanza89 (Dec 9, 2013)

The Note 3 is by far the best phone I have ever owned in so many ways.


----------



## TiVa (Dec 9, 2013)

*nokia 3310*

Nokia 5310! It was my last non-smarthphone, but when I need a cell that lasts a week with a brilliant music player, 
I change my DHD for my old nokia for a couple of days  but I'm very happy with my DHD too


----------



## Mr_Budyniowski (Dec 9, 2013)

Galaxy S4


----------



## runwithme (Dec 10, 2013)

Mr_Budyniowski said:


> Galaxy S4

Click to collapse



yup.


----------



## synnvkz (Dec 10, 2013)

Iphone 4s

Sent from my LG-P705 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Hamburg300 (Dec 11, 2013)

I was a BlackBerry enthusiast for many years. The Bold keyboard was the best. But I needed more apps and more flexibility, so I switched to Android.


----------



## alnaufra (Dec 11, 2013)

My actual samsung galaxy nexus still kicking out


----------



## blackenv (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm on xperia xp,and this is my best phone I ever have

Sent from my c5302 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
Sorry for my bad english


----------



## mittparadox (Dec 11, 2013)

My current one, Note 3


----------



## p1000haha (Dec 11, 2013)

as so far, iphone5s

Sent from my GT-P1000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zhort (Dec 11, 2013)

new moto G awesome price


----------



## anthony2312 (Dec 11, 2013)

lol my old desire


----------



## xEddiemon (Dec 11, 2013)

Got my new galaxy s4 for £215!! Absolute steal and best phone I have ever owned.


----------



## nimfa (Dec 11, 2013)

N95 8 gb model , so ahead of its time

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidfan1 (Dec 12, 2013)

Probably the OG Droid at the time. Revolutionary. But now, the GS4.


----------



## kiwiandroiddev (Dec 12, 2013)

My old HTC Legend - loved that phone. Just the right size and a solid aluminium shell so no evidence of the numerous times it was dropped on the pavement...


----------



## Andy Ibanez (Dec 12, 2013)

My Nokia 6600 was a beautiful phone. It was also the phone I has for the longest time, lasting from 2003 to 2009 when I finally gave it a rest.

Then every iPhone I have owned did a great job.

And then there's this S4.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## robees1 (Dec 12, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S3 is working pretty good. That's the best one.


----------



## rahublathur (Dec 12, 2013)

*sony ericsson*

I think sony doesnt have the quality of sony ericsson phones. Am using my live with walkman for past 2 years, no probs, good battery life..


----------



## bikilado (Dec 12, 2013)

My future phn. 
Name-  platinum mars genuine+
        8 GB ram
         External HDD support
        Genuine + (genuine box where selected apps and files safe even after a format.) Means extra safe box

Sent from my Micromax A110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hamdi_rds (Dec 13, 2013)

Nokia 3250. it has a spy camera to capture woman ^^;


----------



## 2_The_Max (Dec 13, 2013)

Motorola E398, for its time it was excelent


----------



## dr3adl0ckd (Dec 13, 2013)

LG Optimus g!


----------



## loneagl (Dec 13, 2013)

My I9003, sadly-sidelined-brother-of-galaxy sI9000...still chugging along merrily on 4.4!

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kareemlukitomo (Dec 13, 2013)

I guess my choice would have to be the Blackberries lol

But for Android tab I'd chose Galaxy Tab P1000

Sent from my GT-P1000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## killernos (Dec 13, 2013)

hands down samsung galaxy s3


----------



## bcollado (Dec 16, 2013)

Nexus 5. Best thing ever.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## chriscockerham1976 (Dec 16, 2013)

SGS3. Running the SRX 3 test build from enewman's post. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## ibm_A3 (Dec 16, 2013)

S2 and S3,my actual one is not as good as those ones


----------



## Fuhrmanns (Dec 16, 2013)

My current Galaxy S2.

Sent from my GT-N5110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrzilla (Dec 16, 2013)

It's a toss up, for me, between the Motorola Atrix and the Nexus 5.

The Atrix really had a lot of ROM choices, even though most were "unofficial".

The Nexus 5, on the other hand, came with a stock ROM that I wish had been available for my Atrix.


----------



## iamolu (Dec 16, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Note 3

---------- Post added at 04:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 PM ----------




			
				iam[I said:
			
		

> [/I]olu;48552159]Samsung Galaxy Note 3

Click to collapse



Actually liked my note2 too but note 3 hands down


----------



## xylene (Dec 16, 2013)

I've had many smart phones over the years and I never felt satisfied with features/performance until the Galaxy S2.. Good camera, speed, battery life, screen, selection of Roms.

The Galaxy Note 2 is even better with  battery life and screen size. Best phone I've had by far.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## f0olyc0oly (Dec 18, 2013)

right now for me, it's nexus 5.


----------



## mlbfavorkid (Dec 18, 2013)

HTC EVO 4GLTE but the new phones that keep coming out always amaze me

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## Admiral MarioBros (Dec 18, 2013)

I think its Galaxy S2

as developer i have my hands on many devices but sgs2 is still the best


----------



## Mont4n4 (Dec 18, 2013)

For me it's the SGS3 which is currently running on CM11. It still amazes me how fast this device is with the latest ROMs and Kernels. :good:


----------



## xmeow17 (Dec 18, 2013)

GT-S5300 as of today  :good:


----------



## akashroy1987 (Dec 18, 2013)

My present phone is always ny best phone! 

Sent from my Micromax A110Q using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuperMidgetProductions (Dec 18, 2013)

I like my S3 and while it is the coolest phone I've ever owned.   It will never get reception like my first cell phone... I miss that bag phone

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lil2skinny (Dec 20, 2013)

its Xperia SL till now that i own  and i haven't owned anything higher than that -_- i would really like Xiaomi Mi3 though


----------



## D-J Mutant (Dec 20, 2013)

Xelio said:


> I vote for HTC Desire. For it's massive choice of ROMs. And it's still running great with ICS. :good:

Click to collapse



HTC Desire is the smartphone that my brother has now. Its pretty good. But in my opinion I have a better than him 
I have the LG Optimus G Pro E986 and I am more than satisfied with it.Every game you run youave no lag, it loads very quickly, amazing graphics and one more advantage is that the phone does not heat easily.

Reccomended from me.


----------



## tehnerdbeast (Dec 20, 2013)

The first phone I owned was a Nokia phone. It would light up on the back when I recieved a call, and because of clear case I could draw my own designs for the case (front/back), after that I had a sidekick 3 which was alright, I had also got the ID version of sidekick (cheaper version that had no camera), umm first android phone was the G1, I loved it and the fact that it would slide to type. After that was my iOS phase, started with 2G, 3GS, 4, then magnificent upgrade to Samsung Galaxy S3, I have loved it since, and can't wait for GS5, although a lot of crazy rumors, most which are not supported or reliable sadly.


----------



## jaydeehitop (Dec 20, 2013)

The best non-smartphone I have owned would have to be my LG Env3. Best smartphone is my current one, GS3.


----------



## MatrixHF (Dec 21, 2013)

*nexus 5*

My nexus 5 has been my favorite phone so far. its great


----------



## admontgomery (Dec 23, 2013)

My s4 but only now that it is running Kit Kat. I hated it with TW. Before that it had to be my Htc Inspire


----------



## mnm24 (Dec 23, 2013)

My GS4 is the best phone and I own it currently, hate TW though so I rooted it. Runs so much smoother and better battery life w/o the stock.


----------



## RecursiveAnomaly (Dec 23, 2013)

iPhone 4S, followed by my Droid


----------



## umbc1205 (Dec 24, 2013)

I have only had the nexus 5 for 6 weeks or so but sense the 4.4.1 camera fix its by far the best phone I have ever used.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## furballz (Dec 24, 2013)

I own many phones but the Z1 is the best


----------



## vclavellmaso (Dec 24, 2013)

HTC Sensation, with any doubt!


----------



## LeaoTiago (Dec 26, 2013)

Galaxy S1  :good:


----------



## jaris93 (Dec 29, 2013)

I guess it was the Xiaomi M1S. The charging circuit inside the phone stopped working for some reason and it died. I could charge the phone externally though(quite troublesome). However the phone was an amazing device. The camera and specs on the device were amazing.


----------



## salv90 (Dec 29, 2013)

jetsetwilly said:


> Sure it's already been said - HTC HD2 - no contest.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




The best thing I have ever heard off of anyone!!


----------



## InsaneHien (Dec 29, 2013)

Usually any new phone that I get is the best, so the Galaxy S4 is the best phone I've ever owned lol.


----------



## Mury982314 (Dec 29, 2013)

i had a samsung galaxy s 4


----------



## 350Rocket (Dec 29, 2013)

I always wished I had an HD2 closest I had was the Desire. Development was awesome for it too though.

Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## ariansworld (Dec 29, 2013)

My Samsung Galaxy note 2 =)


----------



## OlegSer (Dec 29, 2013)

*Sony Xperia GO*

Without any doubt! Fast and fairly powerful hardware with Android 4.0 and it is resistant to anything except jack hammer


----------



## sParkSnare (Dec 29, 2013)

My all time favorite phone was a Blackberry Pearl (8130).  Loved everything about it.


----------



## damionmiller76 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Best phone ever owner*

So Far my best phone(I've had a bunch of them)is my Samsung Galaxy Note 2


----------



## nexodus (Dec 30, 2013)

Got to be my rooted Nexus 4!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rabies876 (Dec 30, 2013)

Nexus one its the only one have

Nexus One using xda app


----------



## Redapple63 (Dec 31, 2013)

My Note 2. Loved my Nexus, but the battery sucked

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mucak (Dec 31, 2013)

Most definitely my LG G2 (d802) I got a couple of days ago. I've spent the last few days molding it and perfecting it, it's a dream. 

Prior to that I've rocked a Samsung GS2 for a year. Great, great phone.


----------



## DragonlordP (Dec 31, 2013)

Some Nokia around 1999, things got complicated and buggier after that =)


----------



## ayambrand (Dec 31, 2013)

Been using this Samsung Galaxy S2 (i9100) almost for two years. The best for me so far


----------



## sandm4n (Dec 31, 2013)

ayambrand said:


> Been using this Samsung Galaxy S2 (i9100) almost for two years. The best for me so far

Click to collapse



+1
S2 ftw!!! :laugh:


----------



## MONUQ (Dec 31, 2013)

Will go with lumia 920.....:good::good::good:


----------



## lalec (Jan 1, 2014)

So far nothing has beat my old Nokia N95. My next phone may very well be another Nokia device although Ubuntu Touch looks promising too.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 10xavix10 (Jan 2, 2014)

Mine has been Galaxy S2,  no doubt. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 89lordaeron89 (Jan 5, 2014)

note 2....with dn3.1.1 (notoe 3 features) FTW!!

but really...the galaxy nexus (samsung) would be the best for me....easy to root...easy to install roms...samsung+knox=pooop in ur face:good:


----------



## icebergz12 (Jan 5, 2014)

*best phone i've owned*

just retired my xt926 motorola droid razr hd maxx. it was an awesome phone for me, just wanted to get a new one. I ran slimroms mostly. I love slimroms and for those of you who haven't checked them out yet, you should. I now own the lg g2 vs980 only because vzw doesn't offer the nex5. i really like the phone. i like the slide aside, remote, qi charging built in, and quick note that writes to your home screen. it is currently running cleanrom 1.0 (4.2.2). i have hellfire 4.4.2 nandroid that i mess with from time to time, but for dailydriver i use the cleanrom because... it works. eventually we will have a 4.4 that is stable (hopefully slimrom will pick it up for the vs980) but for now its clean. Next i'm going to try malladus 4.3 because its supposedly as close to stock as you can get while being customizable and stable. THIS PHONE IS FAST. the hardware is awesome. i only have 2 complaints about this phone. vzw decided to make this phone qi from jumpstreet. which i applaud, but case makers i.e. seidio (whom i love) still haven't made a case for it. second complaint is no removable sd card. i hate the thought of having all my pics and stuff on the cloud. we already have so much info sucked from us daily i hate to think of giving anymore information to servers across the globe. the other things that people complain about on this phone don't bother me i.e. back buttons etc. i love it. it rocks. devs will hopefully get the memo of this juggernaut and  support it like mad-men. it can handle anything you throw at it. LG G2.


----------



## iamwrong (Jan 5, 2014)

note 2, note 3, Galaxy 9300, iPhone4,iPhone4s,iPhone5,BB9930,BB q10

Sent from my SM-N9008 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Limpzon (Jan 5, 2014)

Certainly Galaxy S4!


----------



## suluacid (Jan 5, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Ace II I8160p and Samsung GT-E1182 DuoS this has super long Standby when use with only 1 SIM card!


----------



## teonagode (Jan 5, 2014)

Nokia 5800 Xpress Music the beast speaker and sound quality,virtually no lag and you could modify the OS (Symbian) and flash some mods and so on. 

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## noookiever (Jan 5, 2014)

HTC one   :silly:


----------



## Eyenseo (Jan 5, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S2 
I just wish the audio quality was a tiny bit better


----------



## droiddekka (Jan 5, 2014)

My HTC evo 3d with jb aokp up in this piece

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## galaxytab2user (Jan 5, 2014)

i think it was iphone 3gs because i got it nearly world premiere... it was amazing that time. touch respone, browsing internet on mobile phone better than ever... nostalgia...


----------



## md.mohsin786 (Jan 6, 2014)

*htc one*

the beat phone I ever had is htc one


----------



## MarkAW (Jan 6, 2014)

would have to say my zte v987 great phone for great price


----------



## ardelsan (Jan 6, 2014)

I vote for Samsung Galaxy Note3 which I have on... 

Sent from my Spark TV using xda app-developers app


----------



## gopars (Jan 6, 2014)

For now S3 i9300 for middle like me , no doubts this good smartphone partner everyday i guest  , no extra cash for buy expensive phone 

i9300 64Gb
i9000 , i9100 - retired
N7000 , N7100 - retired
P1000 , P6800 - retired
Xperia Arc S , Xperia M - retired
LG P990 - retired
Iphone 4, 4s - retired
Ipad 2 3G+wifi 64Gb


----------



## ThorburnJ (Jan 6, 2014)

*comcces was*

Nokia 7110 - was easily the phone that I was happiest with for the longest amount of time. Even stood up to me accidentally drop kicking it in to a wall, exploded in to its component parts but simply clipped it back together again and worked as good as new.


----------



## robrobbbbb (Jan 6, 2014)

Galaxy S, maybe today is not a GREAT phone, but i bought it 3 years ago and it still can rock, it runs 4.4 with an awesome performance


----------



## mmccasli (Jan 6, 2014)

robrobbbbb said:


> Galaxy S, maybe today is not a GREAT phone, but i bought it 3 years ago and it still can rock, it runs 4.4 with an awesome performance

Click to collapse



Worst - Fascinate
Best - HTC EVO


----------



## purephysics (Jan 6, 2014)

That is a tough question to answer but I really loved my *Sony Ericsson W880i*.


----------



## NeoXiD (Jan 6, 2014)

I really love my HTC One and I am very happy with its hardware. Although I am currently thinking about flashing AOKP, Sense gets boring after a while. I hate it that you aren't able to add your own RSS feeds to BlinkFeed. (Yes, you are able to, but they won't appear in highlights, which is quite a bummer and makes BlinkFeed useless in my opinion)


----------



## fede_arg (Jan 6, 2014)

Motorola Defy+ (MB526) modest phone but it is almost 3 years old as is running KitKat as a charm! (thanks Quarx!)
Plus it's been treated with very little physical care, never wore a cover (and never will! a matter of principles), it gets soaking wet everytime I shower (I like listening to music in the bathroom), and still rocks!


----------



## Steviebee1978 (Jan 10, 2014)

have to say would be a galaxy s2 loved that phone great specs and pocket friendly and the choice of roms for it was great


----------



## promohammad (Jan 10, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1


----------



## famazi (Jan 10, 2014)

Nexus 4

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## codabrink (Jan 10, 2014)

Worst - HTC Evo 3D (Gimmicky camera, bad pictures, bad battery life)
Best - Sprint Samsung Galaxy s4 (Everything I love about the S3, made better)


----------



## azureskies (Jan 10, 2014)

Honestly, my best phone wasn't that great. It was an Omnia i910. Though it was a smartphone, no development really happened as it was the CDMA model with a ROM hardly anyone used. It's still stuck with Windows Mobile 6.1, though the GSM ones were worked on actively.

All the others I've owned have been feature phones: Samsung SGH-F266, LG Xenon (GR500), and the Huawei U1250. All of them still work well despite being their wear and tear.


----------



## emanology23 (Jan 11, 2014)

Samsung jet smarter than smartphone hahahaha

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## spaniolo (Jan 11, 2014)

The Galaxy  S2 . 
Coming from blackberry was hard as it was switching from Palm treo to blackberry. But for a phone I got at Craigslist for $150 bucks the S2 is by far my favorite, specially with the great variety of custom Roms here. 
My first android was a brand new Galaxy S3 international version, a bit to big for my hand and the fact that it did not work well with T-mobile brought me to the Galaxy S2.


----------



## schultp (Jan 11, 2014)

My first smartphone ever was an LG Incite. It ran Windows Mobile 6.0. It was small but stylish for the times. And it was my first foray into rooting and upgrading a phone.


----------



## toxykx (Jan 11, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus I9105 [still got that] :laugh:


----------



## kupuk23 (Jan 12, 2014)

OPPO Find 5, Best Screen ever! and great design. :good:


----------



## hungtruong7 (Jan 12, 2014)

My best is Galaxy s1. For 2nd place is Nokia 110i haha.


----------



## qaz2453 (Jan 12, 2014)

Nexus 4 



Sent from my Nexus 4 + 7


----------



## hambuger (Jan 12, 2014)

For reliability? 3310.

For features etc? Galaxy S3!


----------



## assassinst (Jan 12, 2014)

might be my oppo r821 
hope i can upgrade it quickly  :laugh:


----------



## scottcameron (Jan 12, 2014)

I love my Note 2... of course rooted with a custom rom and kernel...


----------



## josh420669 (Jan 12, 2014)

S4


Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MarciNNexT (Jan 14, 2014)

S IV Before knox 

Wysłane z mojego GT-I9505 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Migou67 (Jan 14, 2014)

My Note2 with Viper4android


----------



## JELLYWAX (Jan 14, 2014)

At the current time it was DEFINITELY the Evo 4G, such a good mod community and the ability to buy backup batteries for $2 was such a plus. The Evo 4G LTE I have right now is pretty sick too but it didn't come with a stock charger so I ended up ****ed up the battery life on it pretty bad, lasts about as long as the old 4G but got a decent charger for it now.

Big Evo fan here.


----------



## alaziz.abbie (Jan 15, 2014)

best phone i ever touch is galaxy note 3.
but i just own huawei honor


----------



## Justinhopaolo (Jan 15, 2014)

I've used note II, lumia 925, and currently using HTC one. 

All of these phones are winners, but the note II is the ultimate smart phone. You can keep all the features on that makes it a smartphone, and still has enough juice when you get home to play with your phone. 

Lumia 925 is really really good in all the departments. But I had a hankering for HTC one, and currently in love with it. 

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## gc84245 (Jan 15, 2014)

This one

Sent from my SGH-I747M using xda app-developers app


----------



## danatiel (Jan 15, 2014)

S4 up to this day.


----------



## sandeep4600 (Jan 15, 2014)

Motorola droid RAZR maxx hd

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## HaffTonne (Jan 15, 2014)

Loved the look and feel of my HTC Legend.


----------



## gematsu (Jan 16, 2014)

*best phone*

my was galaxy s3


----------



## domini99 (Jan 16, 2014)

galaxy s2 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I got no space for my galaxy! Pockets are too small_


----------



## orangek3nny (Jan 16, 2014)

Nexus 4 (and Siemens SX1)


----------



## wolfen69 (Jan 17, 2014)

My current Moto G is the best phone I've owned. Fast and does what I need.


----------



## BeeNiu (Jan 17, 2014)

I use XiaoMi 2, I think it's better than iPhone


----------



## marko93leopard (Jan 17, 2014)

samsung gs4 with google edition rom :victory:


----------



## sanjeevy94 (Jan 17, 2014)

1 Nokia 3120c
2 HTC touch viva T2223
3 XOLO A500S IPS


Sent from my A500S_IPS using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zeuscluts (Jan 17, 2014)

My current is my Best
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N900

History. 
1. Note 2
2. Note 1
3. Galaxy S2
4. Galaxy Advance
5. Ace plus
6. Htc Wildfire S
7. Nokia 5800
8. Nokia 1100


Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## alray (Jan 17, 2014)

Motorola razr V3i  lol. can play mp3, sd card slot can play bluckbuster with it! Seriously this is a 10 years old phone and still alive.


----------



## Redevill (Jan 18, 2014)

Samsung galaxy note 3


----------



## PipoSerrano (Jan 18, 2014)

Galaxy Young 6310 jeje

Enviado desde mi GT-S6310 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## oswi54 (Jan 18, 2014)

My best Android phone is xperia x10. I've got HTC tattoo earlier so... I don't have to choose much. 

Sent from my X10i using xda app-developers app


----------



## hafridi (Jan 18, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Note 2 - Still using it and works like a champ!


----------



## Driftking007 (Jan 18, 2014)

best phone ist my mmx A116


----------



## killall (Jan 19, 2014)

Galaxy S3 - still using it


----------



## Focus59 (Jan 26, 2014)

HTC One


----------



## Deleted member 4605205 (Jan 26, 2014)

Galaxy S4

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## wwewwf96 (Jan 27, 2014)

My current one : the LG G2.


----------



## clio24v (Jan 28, 2014)

My current.Lg Nexus 5


----------



## marduc812 (Jan 28, 2014)

My current iPhone 3GS
I kinda love it


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 28, 2014)

*The Best Phone ever in my sight.*

_Nokia Lumia 520 my bestest phone..._


----------



## b___ (Jan 28, 2014)

*Ace2*

Ace2, but only with CM roms.


----------



## camaro4life18 (Jan 28, 2014)

Droid Maxx


----------



## jon.lundstrm (Jan 28, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S II !


----------



## Patland (Jan 28, 2014)

My current. Wiko Cink Five.


----------



## xxhaimbondxx (Jan 29, 2014)

Haven't been invented yet, although I think my wife's Ascend P1 is pretty good.


----------



## lovekidd (Jan 29, 2014)

HTC ONE has the best built quality.


----------



## SYEM67 (Jan 29, 2014)

Dell Venue Pro


----------



## strikerdj2011 (Jan 29, 2014)

HTC One


----------



## onoblah (Jan 29, 2014)

So far its the S3. Thinking if getting a note 3 or S5. In either case they would dethrone the S3.


----------



## jhelp (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello,
For me its Samsung Galaxy S II, with Telorion ROM, because it very well adapted to my low vision
GG


----------



## PearsonDKA (Feb 24, 2014)

Recently made the jump from an S4 to the Note 3 and I have to say that this phone is the greatest I've ever had. The S pen is just so phenomenal with all the features and things you're able to do. 

Sent from the big ol' Note 3


----------



## dimsar2013 (Feb 25, 2014)

I have only been on Samsung Galaxy Y. Developer friendly, easily customisable and smooth performance. I'm totally satisfied with it.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## dromdev (Feb 26, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S4 is bet phone I have ever owned.


----------



## Ushkalka Mob (Feb 26, 2014)

Xelio said:


> I vote for HTC Desire. For it's massive choice of ROMs. And it's still running great with ICS. :good:

Click to collapse



Samsung s2


----------



## ElmohandsX (Feb 26, 2014)

NEXUS 4


----------



## volterification (Feb 26, 2014)

nokia 3310, strong as hell


----------



## tocatalk (Feb 26, 2014)

Ericsson T20s .. I've got it from my dad on Christmas 2001. It was like a dream!!


----------



## Simonna (Feb 26, 2014)

Nexus 5


----------



## JJKPL (Feb 28, 2014)

Well, actually it was Sony Ericsson K750i. Not a smartphone... but still fantastic.


----------



## gaddmann (Mar 1, 2014)

Nokia 888


----------



## bizzypain (Mar 2, 2014)

My best phone is my actual phone LG G2. Fantastic display and battery, great camera and features


----------



## etchebarne81 (Mar 2, 2014)

LG Nexus 4 es lo mas

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sohebq (Mar 3, 2014)

Note 3 hands down. Previously I loved note 2 and s2.

Sent from Note 3 (The beauty & beast)


----------



## sputnik4life (Mar 3, 2014)

Note 2

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## drk65 (Mar 3, 2014)

While widly panned, I'm going with my original Palm Pre. While the hardware could/should have been a bit more robust... For its time, I think the Palm Pre was the most innovative Smartphone and I found WebOS superior to both iOS and a very young (clunky) Android OS, at that time. Additionally, the Pre (and Pixi) did the very best job of integrating an easy and elegant wireless/inductive charging system. I've yet to see anyone match it... and that was now 5 years ago!


----------



## c4sp3r89 (Mar 4, 2014)

Had been using Samsung Galaxy s2 for almost 2 1/2 years now. Its still working great and not giving me any problems.


----------



## 3x3cUt0r (Mar 4, 2014)

for me it was the iPhone 3G,it had the biggest "wow factor".


----------



## khaled-vb (Mar 4, 2014)

i think butterfly s 
need some support only from xda


----------



## Pintor Azul (Mar 5, 2014)

i got the Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 N8000 (Wifi+3G) 2 years ago and im still using it, sadly, Samsung stop the OTA updates in 4.1.2, but im actually working with Omnirom 4.4.2 and still happy, is a cellphone (a really big one) and has a S-pen, i think that S-pen for a common-size cellphone reduces their performance due the small screen.

i hope to get the new Galaxy Tab 10.1 2014 ed. looks awesome and has official KitKat Android ROM.


----------



## jsk85 (Mar 5, 2014)

Think my current phone, HTC One X and HTC One.... The One X is great, but acutally I don't like it so huge...so that's why I stick a bit to the HTC One as well...


----------



## GabrielYanni100898 (Mar 5, 2014)

Sincerely, Galaxy Pocket GT-S5300 

Sent from my NT1710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## oxyz88 (Mar 6, 2014)

For camera : Nokia N8.
For performance&spec : LG G2.

Waiting for next Lumia 1520 with Bigger sensor and 41mp


----------



## rijchat (Mar 6, 2014)

*galaxy note II*

Definitely the galaxy note II .
Amazing experience... until I lost it! 
I was forced to buy a galaxy grand after that


----------



## AmpVee (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm sort of curious about what an Xperia would be like after I lot of experience with Galaxy devices. I really don't enjoy Samsung anymore. Recently I've been getting a lot of charging problems.

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rijchat (Mar 6, 2014)

AmpVee said:


> I'm sort of curious about what an Xperia would be like after I lot of experience with Galaxy devices. I really don't enjoy Samsung anymore. Recently I've been getting a lot of charging problems.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Talking from personal experience... Sony doesn't give many updates or customers support/feedback... Your phone will be outdated not before long.. Other than that build quality is nice ... Software is much better than touchwiz no doubt!


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 6, 2014)

I hear that Sony is more supportive towards developers, not sure if that is still true, but at least it helps if you are counting on custom rom development in the long run. 

Having an HTC one s has been a struggle for development, despite the hardware being awesome in my experience. 

Sent from my One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## xardasrs (Mar 6, 2014)

Galaxy S3 LTE


----------



## dekatch (Mar 7, 2014)

sorry guys. its the iPhone 5. is my first iOS device, got it for 7month now and it is just ROCK SOLID. 

I owned s3, Moto x, as previous smartphones. 

but I would take an note 3, no doubts at all beside that somesong just sucks. would love to have vanilla droid on a note3 but with all note3 features


----------



## Arivald (Mar 7, 2014)

*Nexus 4*

Nexus 4


----------



## ahlot18 (Mar 8, 2014)

HTC desire HD - i love the camera of this phone :good:


----------



## Thechiller86 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Sony Device*

The best phone i'v ever had is the experia z1!


----------



## didiet72 (Mar 8, 2014)

iphone4

Sorry


----------



## sanderpunto (Mar 8, 2014)

Note 3 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using xda app-developers app


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2014)

Nokia 3210!

Now that was a phone! Doesn't matter if you dropped it in the cold shores of northern Finland you could still pick it up a year later and call your mom on it.


----------



## Simonna (Mar 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nokia 3210!
> 
> Now that was a phone! Doesn't matter if you dropped it in the cold shores of northern Finland you could still pick it up a year later and call your mom on it.

Click to collapse



Oh yeah nostalgic times when phones were unbreakable ones .


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2014)

Simonna said:


> Oh yeah nostalgic times when phones were unbreakable ones .

Click to collapse



And then there was the external camera. I'm still curoius about that one, sadly my mom never bought me one so i played Snake instead.


----------



## JosephMilitia (Mar 9, 2014)

Sony Xperia J, because it's first smartphone i owned until now..


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 9, 2014)

sure my s4

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## urbanshadow12 (Mar 9, 2014)

I have a Xperia Tipo (Single sim) with CM10 and simply love it. Sure it's not a big or fast phone, but does everything I need it to do wich is: calling, sending messages, comunicating through wifi, playing some Game Boy (owned) games and sometimes do a fast google search. And everything in that list is checked and fast. I just love how simply delivers everything i need with only 800 Mhz.


----------



## cookie_puss (Mar 10, 2014)

I was always a LG fan. But ever since the Galaxy family came out I have been hooked. Love my S4!!


----------



## r3volution327 (Mar 10, 2014)

I would safely say my OG evo, if it wasn't for the horrendous battery life I feel like a could go from my nexus5 back to the evo and be totally fine. There are few old phones that can do that.
Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Defreak (Mar 12, 2014)

Sent from my ST18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## wardawgmalvicious (Mar 13, 2014)

Nexus 5

-wardawgmalvicious
Rooted N5/N7 2nd Gen
MultiROM TWRP
Franco Kernel
Stock 4.4.2 infused with GB
Ubuntu Touch
-Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Big jugs (Mar 13, 2014)

seems to be a lot of love for the s4 , is it really that good, thinking of getting rid of my iphone 5


----------



## wardawgmalvicious (Mar 13, 2014)

Big jugs said:


> seems to be a lot of love for the s4 , is it really that good, thinking of getting rid of my iphone 5

Click to collapse



Depends on what you like to do with your phone. There's a few different ways you can go with Android.

-wardawgmalvicious
Rooted N5/N7 2nd Gen
MultiROM TWRP
Franco Kernel
Stock 4.4.2 infused with GB
Ubuntu Touch
-Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## XMAHDI (Mar 13, 2014)

Sony xperia sola

Sent from my SCH-i509 using xda app-developers app


----------



## teonagode (Mar 13, 2014)

My HOX

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Dedzdedz (Mar 13, 2014)

iPhone 3Gs )

N7105 DN3


----------



## Big jugs (Mar 13, 2014)

teonagode said:


> My HOX
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Not sure what would be the biggest benefit of custom firmware?


----------



## gbrewman (Mar 13, 2014)

For me was the Samsung galaxy s. Great phone with a huge love hate relationship and all the time I spent flashing Roms on that phone. One thing is for sure I couldn't brick that phone no matter how hard I tried. Still a great phone. 

Sent from my XT1058 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mjr80 (Mar 14, 2014)

For me, it was a Samsung flip phone I had in the early 2000s. I dropped it on a sidewalk twice and it didn't even have a scratch. It worked like nothing ever happened. The battery life was incredible! I only had to charge it once a month. Sometimes I could go 2 months without charging it. Sure the only features it had was an alarm clock and a speakerphone. But it was a very well built phone.

For smart phones, I'm going to have to go with Nexus 5. Stock Android, no bloatware, easy to use, and customize. My only complaint is battery life. But that is a problem most smart phones have. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rcgamer (Mar 14, 2014)

For me it's my Blu Life One.   Not one of the best phones in the world but it was a huge upgrade over my Samsung Galaxy Proclaim.


----------



## yashraj4848 (Mar 14, 2014)

Micromax a110 running 4.2.2

Sent from my MICROMAX CANVAS 2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DyNamix_ (Mar 14, 2014)

Galaxy note 2. the best battery i've ever tested! but i sold it and bought a s3 because the sceen is too big for me =(


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 14, 2014)

DyNamix_ said:


> Galaxy note 2. the best battery i've ever tested! but i sold it and bought a s3 because the sceen is too big for me =(

Click to collapse



Man did you changed from note 2 to s3 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DyNamix_ (Mar 14, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> Man did you changed from note 2 to s3
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Sadly yeah. i miss the note 2 so much tbh but i couldn't handle the big screen.  and the note 2 just doesn't fit in my pocket. 
but the s3 isn't that bad


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 14, 2014)

DyNamix_ said:


> Sadly yeah. i miss the note 2 so much tbh but i couldn't handle the big screen.  and the note 2 just doesn't fit in my pocket.
> but the s3 isn't that bad

Click to collapse



But in s3 price you can get nexus 4 moto g and manyyyyyyyy choices.
But s3 still good 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DyNamix_ (Mar 14, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> But in s3 price you can get nexus 4 moto g and manyyyyyyyy choices.
> But s3 still good
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



well i'm from middle east so it's kinda hard to find a nexus 4 or moto g phones here. samsung is the most popular phone's brand in my country so i was forced to buy the sgs3 because samsung is the only brand which provides a official warranty here.


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 14, 2014)

DyNamix_ said:


> well i'm from middle east so it's kinda hard to find a nexus 4 or moto g phones here. samsung is the most popular phone's brand in my country so i was forced to buy the sgs3 because samsung is the only brand which provides a official warranty here.

Click to collapse



What country you are from. Im from Syria 
اهلا اخي انا سوري ))

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Ltdrev (Mar 14, 2014)

My first android phone: Nexus S 
Still working fine, got a new battery and screen over the years I gave it to my 14 yrs old niece she loves it.

merces mihi ex Nexus 5 cum app XDA


----------



## Trozzul (Mar 14, 2014)

Would have to be a dogfight between the droid incredible/T989 Galaxy s2/ or Samsung Captivate


----------



## galaxys (Mar 14, 2014)

Nexus5...for now!


----------



## whalesky (Mar 26, 2014)

Nexus 5 is best for now.
but this is a bit large... want more spec in 4inch device!


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 27, 2014)

HTC One S <3

It was hard to decide, but it perfectly matches my needs. Runs KitKat easily and looks AWESOME (<-- That is really important for me.). Fore sure I bought the grey/blue one


----------



## khaledgomgoma (Mar 27, 2014)

*S2 plus *

The best phone I have ever had is the s2 plus , I know that it is not the best phone ever but its my best , I am running cm11 and The performance is WoW , I could run more than 7 apps and change between them without any lag with only 1G of ram , I play many HD games such as dead trigger 2 with out any flaws , I got 12k in antutu benchmark with a dual core device , so this is why I love this device ?

Sent from my GT-I9105 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cuhulainn423 (Mar 27, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> HTC One S <3
> 
> It was hard to decide, but it perfectly matches my needs. Runs KitKat easily and looks AWESOME (<-- That is really important for me.). Fore sure I bought the grey/blue one

Click to collapse



I didn't have an android until Nexus 4.  I've since sold that and now have an HTC One, and it's my favorite.  I must say, though, the One S is a real nice device and I still think I might prefer that size to the bigger "flagship" phones...


----------



## Copyalot (Mar 27, 2014)

HTC one s

Sent from my One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## alastrionia (Mar 27, 2014)

1st phone = Moto Droid
2nd phone = Galaxy Nexus
Current phone = LG G2

They were / are all good solid phones
Each one did what I needed them to do

The G2 definitely has my nod for best phone I've personally owned.
battery life / size / function all exceeded my expectations.

LG has shown to me that they can make a solid phone with quality components
It'll be interesting to see what they have up their sleeve with the G3 and upcoming models


----------



## digital_desire (Mar 27, 2014)

I vote for my current phone: Huawei Accent Mate


----------



## NSRhodes (Mar 27, 2014)

Galaxy S3, so far.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waldschatten (Mar 27, 2014)

*HTC Lexicon*

It's slow and ancient now, but it was excellent for the time, and that hardware QWERTY...

I wish that those could still be found on devices with decent specs.


----------



## vicentinii (Mar 28, 2014)

Galaxy Note 3  <3

Enviado de meu SM-N9005 usando Tapatalk


----------



## manualfa (Mar 28, 2014)

Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dekatch (Apr 24, 2014)

This thread is nonsense  

Well my best phone I've ever owned is the somesong galaxy note 3 for now^^. I'll tell ya next year what my best phone is then


----------



## Ryanmo5 (Apr 24, 2014)

Mine would have to be the nexus one, loved it!


----------



## AmmVid (Apr 24, 2014)

I've had a Nokia E50, an S4 I9500, and a Nexus 5. I vote for the Nexus 5, since it's a Nexus and will probably last me longer 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vampireking (Apr 25, 2014)

I vote for my current phone the htc hd2 because of it's multiboot capabilities.


----------



## dawnbudgie1306 (Apr 25, 2014)

All friends give me a hard time because I really like my iPhone 4S.


----------



## filipooo (Apr 25, 2014)

I have LG G2 16GB D802 now, and it is a good phone, but Samsung Galaxy S4/S3 was good too in their time.


----------



## Allen` (Apr 25, 2014)

HTC M7, Note 3, and now I'm waiting for FedEx to deliver my Gold HTC M8 today.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rbrkumaran1 (Apr 25, 2014)

*Galaxy*

I vote for Galaxy Grand, the best phone I owned so far


----------



## true_lies (Apr 25, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S i9000, first and only smartphone so far...and loving it on CM11


----------



## galaxys (Apr 26, 2014)

Nexus 5


----------



## paychex (Apr 26, 2014)

I've owned three Android phones. The OG Evo, the S3, and currently the Nexus 5. Hard to pick just one of them. And really I might go with one of my Nextels. The i88s, the i730, or the i860. Kinda sad I still remember the model numbers of phones I owned over a decade ago


----------



## badfellow (Apr 26, 2014)

l vote motorola droid x. it works almost 4 years with me and now performance is good.

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## tchzhy (Apr 26, 2014)

Sony xperia z is good for me.

Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app


----------



## THUDUK (Apr 26, 2014)

Being a phone swapaholic used note 1,  2,  s4,  HTC one,  xperia z,  all the iPhones,  now settled on the s4 mini,  amazing phone you can still use one handed but runs as fast as any of them.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zVenom (Apr 27, 2014)

S3


----------



## jukebox355 (Apr 27, 2014)

My Moto Triumph still last longer than the energizer bunny  ... ancient fih-fb0 still best for me 

Sent from my Triumph using Tapatalk


----------



## Big4570 (Apr 27, 2014)

I love my G2 obviously it's a great phone.   But my first love was my iPhone 4!  

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## @dARKdROID (Apr 28, 2014)

*mmx*

I Love My Micromax Canvas Juice for it's awesome 3000 mah battery....


----------



## rantinasha (Apr 28, 2014)

*HTC Explorer*

mine would be HTC Explorer. Still using it and there are many roms as well


----------



## Triocorp (Apr 28, 2014)

It would have to be my first mobile - Nokia 2110. Battery lasted over a week and a large screen that spanned several LINES!!!


----------



## sinplanbsoft (Apr 28, 2014)

Nexus One, no doubt



Triocorp said:


> It would have to be my first mobile - Nokia 2110. Battery lasted over a week and a large screen that spanned several LINES!!!

Click to collapse


----------



## Ltdrev (May 1, 2014)

I discard my previous answer to the subject (favorite was nexus S) after 3 months of usage I can say for sure that N5 is the best ever ... For me

sent from Carina Nebula with my Nexus 5 inter dimensional cruiser...


----------



## wioleta1501 (May 1, 2014)

I vote for my Samsung Ativ S with Interop


----------



## youdee911 (May 2, 2014)

Xolo a500s is awesome phone at reasonable cost....playing high end games vidout any lag....:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my Micromax A24 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vedran.cvetkovic (May 3, 2014)

Nokia 9500 communicator, I still use secondary fon


----------



## smeddy (May 3, 2014)

The phones that were each my favourite:

God I loved the HD2, when Android came to it I was in my element, ROM swapping, learning this fantastic new OS, a beautiful form factor... just amazing.

The S2, I never loved it to the same degree but it was my first native Android phone and for that, I still loved it.

The Note 1 gave me that same HD2 feeling, just sexy hardware and great software (once debloated), loved it.

And now the Note 3, just the most perfect phone that's existed. Could happily hang on to this for years and years.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## madbro246 (May 3, 2014)

my only one phone gti9001 has this post n this entire thread

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Wolf1915 (May 3, 2014)

Overall: iPhone 4
Easy to use, beautiful enclosure, etc...
But I use a HTC One now because the iPhone is not what it used to be


----------



## RatJumper (May 3, 2014)

Must be the HTC Desire Z. Offered a great screen, 5mp camera and a hardware keyboard. Amazing aluminum back panel too. 

Great price and great device at the time of release compared to the other devices that were available at that time.

Sent from my GT-I9500


----------



## Tomcan (May 4, 2014)

My all-time favourite phone would probably be the Sony Xperia Z2. It might be too early to say, but I'm just in love with the beautiful design. Coming from an iPhone 4s, it was a huge improvement. Too bad the Z2 is still very new and doesn't really have many custom ROMs.


----------



## Frunk Skunk (May 4, 2014)

HTC Evo 4g, phone stood with me for 4 years 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA mobile app


----------



## roobs (May 12, 2014)

Frankly? A Xiaomi Mi2s. Not bluffing or joking, that device is a value for money beast!


----------



## Andy Ibanez (May 14, 2014)

A Nokia 6600, haha. It's the phone I got a long time and the phone that was with me for many years to come. I don't use it anymore, but I still have it.


----------



## s8freak (May 14, 2014)

My Galaxy S4 

"Get busy livin or get busy dyin"
Sent from my AT&T SGH-I337


----------



## Xperia-S-Tony (May 14, 2014)

Sony Xperia T!!! huhuhuh


----------



## Etto09 (May 14, 2014)

My Nexus 5 it's the best for me :laugh:


----------



## realizade (May 14, 2014)

Nokia 5320 XM


----------



## xNarCiik (May 15, 2014)

*xperia*

i vote for the xperia m


----------



## mugneto08 (May 16, 2014)

Nexus 5 so far 

Sent from my awesome Nexus 5 using XDA app


----------



## khaledgomgoma (May 16, 2014)

Nexus 5 , fastest device at it's price

Sent from my LG-P880 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## teonagode (May 16, 2014)

mugneto08 said:


> Nexus 5 so far
> 
> Sent from my awesome Nexus 5 using XDA app

Click to collapse



That makes two of us


----------



## Simonna (May 16, 2014)

Nexus 5. I have been using it for 3 months and I'm still impressed by its performance and plus great devs support,great screen size (not too big,not too small) And also I'm impressed by screen quality,even on sunny day the screen visibility is great. Such a great device for such great price.:good:


----------



## andras_k (May 16, 2014)

I'll go with the Nexus S i9023.


----------



## shivraj3192 (May 17, 2014)

Moto G 

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kl09 (May 17, 2014)

Galaxy Nexus :good:


----------



## hrand (May 18, 2014)

HTC Magic :good: the first android phone without physical keyboard. One day of battery life in current use


----------



## andre0005 (May 18, 2014)

Probably my Nokia N900 just for nostalgic reasons and because slide-keyboards are awesome.


----------



## Omnimbus (May 18, 2014)

Well I really do love my first phone - Nokia 3310 ) It was really great phone for that time. Oh mine still works btw....repaired it few times and left it just to remember how simple phones used to look like and to show my kids and let them guess what it is XD


----------



## Lintux_ (May 18, 2014)

HTC one m8, hands down


----------



## khaledgomgoma (May 19, 2014)

Look like the nexus 5  dominate

Sent from my LG-P880 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kaihyrule (May 19, 2014)

My phones:
First phone: iPhone 4
Second Phone: Galaxy S3
Current phones:
Moto G
Moto X

Moto X is def the best so far

Sent from my Moto X


----------



## ReaverV2 (May 20, 2014)

My favourite phone of all was my trusted Moto RAZR a few years back, loved it and it ran anything I thrown at it + kevlar back. 

Although, performance wise I am well impressed with my current Moto G. 

Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ArtheLad (May 20, 2014)

Lenovo s720 .. 512 ram killed me.

Now I loved square look devices.. that's why i brought Ascend P1. (now I aiming for xperia z)


----------



## diabolousstyle (May 20, 2014)

Galaxy S4 and soon Note3... for the Bobcatrom :laugh:


----------



## dls84 (May 21, 2014)

Nokia N95 8Gb model!  but I do like my current nexus 5


----------



## |>/\nte (May 21, 2014)

My current. See the description.


----------



## cc.mido (May 21, 2014)

The best I've got is the galaxy ace 3 powerful phone in very raisonnable price


----------



## joker M (May 21, 2014)

iphone5s


----------



## 350Rocket (May 21, 2014)

Personally I think the iPhone 5 and 5s have one of the nicest looking phones but I doubt I could handle the software after years of using Android. HTC is the only one making hardware as nice looking.

That said I just upgraded to a nexus 5 yesterday and it works awesome. I might even leave it stock for a while.

I work in construction and don't have a case for the nexus 5 yet so I'm using the 4 year old desire as a work phone for now. Will see if I can kill it.

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## osrdek (May 22, 2014)

THL W8


----------



## Stuart Little (May 22, 2014)

My current phone N7000

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Urthemiel (May 22, 2014)

My current Huawei Ascend P06 :victory:


----------



## styuR (May 22, 2014)

Nexus 4.


----------



## rokk09 (May 24, 2014)

HTC hd2 for the various rom support and xiaomi mi2 for best price/performance ratio

Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tchen100 (May 24, 2014)

S3


----------



## suhasdutta (May 25, 2014)

MOTO X and NOTE 2


----------



## pinkcandygirlx (May 25, 2014)

JeffBenjamin said:


> iPhone 5, hands down.

Click to collapse



I thought at the time of having my iPhone 5, it was the best ever. But I quickly got tired of the small screen, and having so many issues with it. Just a week ago I bought the Galaxy note 3, and I must say I'm surprised. I love how I can customize it compared to the iPhone. The screen is so much bigger and easier to see. I made the right choice!


----------



## Elies06 (May 25, 2014)

xperia z


----------



## galaxys (May 25, 2014)

Nexus 5


----------



## zulwaqar (May 27, 2014)

I have Experia Sola since 2013 .. n it a great phone i have used :angel:


----------



## sk8terjs1 (May 27, 2014)

iphone 4 IOS 5.1.1 jailbroken ran so smooth never had a problem


----------



## botus92 (May 27, 2014)

*P1i*

IT would be Sony ericsson p1i
Still miss that one!!!


----------



## Crichton333 (May 27, 2014)

Currently Samsung S4.


----------



## Retko85 (May 27, 2014)

Fresh user of Note 2 and its awesoome . Note 3 must be beter though..
Switched from S2..


----------



## aronn11 (May 28, 2014)

*Best phone you have ever owned*

It was Nokia 5110. Indestructible phone :laugh::good:


----------



## Nauju (May 28, 2014)

Xperia Z Dragon

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JohnKersten (May 28, 2014)

Samsung S plus. Still super phone because of great developers on xda. 

Sent from my D6503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## zigorim (May 29, 2014)

I still have the S2, over 3 years, with kitkat .... perfect


----------



## Slain-Muabdib (May 29, 2014)

Xelio said:


> I vote for HTC Desire. For it's massive choice of ROMs. And it's still running great with ICS. :good:

Click to collapse



Note 2 is the best


----------



## 350Rocket (May 29, 2014)

I am a week in now and if things continue to work this well I'm going to have to say nexus 5. Although I'll never get rid of the old HTC desire. It won't die but it sure feels slow now.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## alnova1 (May 31, 2014)

Don't laugh but the Sprint Samsung Nexus S 4G I loved! Not sure if it was my best because I have at one time or another owned most of them but I just loved that phone. I have a post up on Craigslist now in my area looking for one...:cyclops:


----------



## Oscar2907 (May 31, 2014)

The better the nokia 5100. Seriously, the S2 was one in which the world began with the rooteo, and better note 2, although like the colors. Regards

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stod95 (May 31, 2014)

Lg is good, but i don't like LG rom stock, I love Htc with Sense 6 but Ultrapixel is highly questionable.


----------



## hawk68 (Jun 1, 2014)

*Samsung Galaxy Note 3 + Custom ROM*

I've changed may phones already.

I think the best is Samsung Galaxy Note 3 with DR Ketan Custom ROM


----------



## justinfargas (Jun 1, 2014)

The day  I swapped my iPhone 4 for a galaxy s2 was best day of owning a phone. 
My best phone is my Samsung GS3.
I not consider GS4.
I like gs3 screen size. Any android phone with GS3 size. I prefer android over apple by a long mile.

sent my computer using  a ps2 keyboard


----------



## everlast716 (Jun 2, 2014)

*Well this is bringing back memories*

I dealt with crap phone like the Samsung Instinct (iPhone killer my ass)! But I've enjoyed quite a few, My HTC EVO 3D, say what u will about it being a gimmick nut that phone was entertaining AF! I loved my GS3 because I actually used it for 2 years without needing to upgrade, partly because it was so easy to root and had no problems using hot spot for free. I have a note 3 and specs are fantastic,  screen is amazing, but this knox root issue really makes me pissed, I know u can still root it but I don't want to void my warranty. Shame.


----------



## kurtyyyyyy (Jun 2, 2014)

Galaxy s3 was my first GOOD smartphone. It blew me away.

But my nexus 5 is setup just how I want, and visually a beautiful phone, so I choose that.


----------



## MossyoneN3 (Jun 2, 2014)

Galaxy S3 Rocked But Now it's My Note 3 Beast of a phone love It.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## naxtor (Jun 3, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S3 !!  and thats my currently device also..


----------



## Alex_GP (Jun 3, 2014)

Galaxy s2 would take the spot for me.  Great size,  good performance (except for the camera) and good screen.  A close second is the lumia 920, big,  but with a piss poor battery.  The camera makes up some some of its problems. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## billyrude (Jun 3, 2014)

I love the S3 which is my current phone but the G1 was such a fun phone to have back in the day. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Vitruvian (Jun 3, 2014)

HTC One M7


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 5, 2014)

varespuuotsas said:


> Samsung Galaxy S2

Click to collapse



OT: I just got my lovely S2 last week.
My former phone was the Samsung Galaxy Note.
I use the note for playing games now 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## eyekanspele (Jun 5, 2014)

I loved my Galaxy Nexus more than my current Note 3. The nexus lines of phones are great, and for its time, the Galaxy Nexus had more than sufficient power, and Google made sure that it got its 4.4 update.


----------



## s8freak (Jun 6, 2014)

My S4 by far 

"No soup for you! Come back one year!!"
Sent from my VisionX ATT SGH-I337 rocking CCC


----------



## Improvidus (Jun 6, 2014)

Loved my HTC Rezound except for the fact that it went through batteries way too fast. Now I'm on a VZW Note 3 with a locked boot loader and I miss being able to run AOSP.


----------



## Haemon (Jun 6, 2014)

Its between my Atrix 4G and the Atrix HD.  As far as upgrading and modifying, the Atrix HD hands down.  Although I've done some pretty botch work on repairing it and its more than showing its old age because of it now.  Its in need of new glass from being scratched to hell (and nicked while removing from the frame), new frame from wear and year and its missing the plastic cover for the rear camera.  But the EB40 mod, made this the greatest phone along with CarbonROM 4.4.2


----------



## Cowbell_Guy (Jun 6, 2014)

Original Droid... For sure 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Iron_Dreamer (Jun 6, 2014)

I guess my current Note 2 is probably the "best" and by best I mean, least awful.

Started with an HTC Thunderbolt.  Apart from the fairly good build quality, 'nuff said.

Moved on to the Galaxy Nexus, which somehow had even worse battery life, and wasn't terribly stable to boot, with much worse signal than the HTC, and sporadic overheating.  Easy to unlock and root was great, but just about everything else sucked.

Now the the Note 2, great battery life, lovely screen, great on-board DAC, and fast enough for everything I do.  But I just can't get the darn thing to run stable.  There's always one issue or another, whether on CM or TW as my ROM, and I am really getting sick of this phone just not runnign properly.

Is is somehow possible to get a rootable Verizon-compatible Android phone that doesn't need to be completely wiped about every 4-8 weeks just to run remotely stable? Is that really too much to ask?


----------



## srrmm27 (Jun 6, 2014)

I support my Note II


----------



## adityaduggal (Jun 6, 2014)

I have been using my Samsung Infuse 4G AT&T (unlocked) for the past 4 years now and I must say that this phone has now after 4 years started to show signs of aging and hence my vote is for 4G infuse.

BTW though this phone has become old now it still is running 4.4.2 with very few problems.


----------



## shadowstep (Jun 7, 2014)

Nexus 5 all the way! Die hard fan! :good:

Using Mahdi Rom 2.6 (Android 4.4.3) & it is as smooth as butter!


----------



## Geo8 (Jun 7, 2014)

An old Nokia 8310. Small, Long Battery life and good looking with a lot of colored shells.
Now I got a iPhone 4S which I will probably keep till it dies


----------



## Enkidu24 (Jun 7, 2014)

My current Note 3


----------



## Autocad_man (Jun 7, 2014)

htc sensation xe it is like a heavy duty truck :good:


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 8, 2014)

Still S2

--- • Hit Thanks If I Helped You • --


----------



## Thlakias (Jun 9, 2014)

zte v967s for me is the best, a vfm phone


----------



## Fedeloper (Jun 9, 2014)

i think my jiayu G4S, have a power battery,CPU and display


----------



## spaniolo (Jun 9, 2014)

Up to a couple of days ago is tye galaxy S2 now I just got the galaxy S4 active if I can get good roms for this then this will be best phone ever owned. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blunt31 (Jun 10, 2014)

GS3 for sure! 

AT&T
GS3-I747
Wicked Sensations v5.0


----------



## Ultratails42 (Jun 15, 2014)

Not really a contest here since all but one of my phones have been older style dumb phones buy I still use my Motorola Atrix 4G with a Android 4.1 custom rom. I am amazed how well it still runs things. Only a few issues here and there after all this time.


----------



## hackmod (Jun 15, 2014)

AT&T Note 3. running dynamic kat 3.2

Sent from my SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## yueyejinghun (Jun 15, 2014)

Galaxy S5


----------



## Targzip (Jun 15, 2014)

Note II with SOKP


----------



## Ravi Kumawat (Jun 16, 2014)

i do not invest in an expensive phone so the best phone for me was gionee e6.


----------



## galaxys (Jun 16, 2014)

Nexus 5


----------



## Exod1us (Jun 16, 2014)

Nexus 5 ( Very great phone )


----------



## Ravi Kumawat (Jun 16, 2014)

galaxy s3 and galaxy note were the best phones i owned but unfortunately i bricked them both flashing roms and custom kernels.


----------



## mobsterc (Jun 16, 2014)

droid dna, sit is holding up so well... first 1080p display, and thanks to good rom support, there is nothing so much better yet..


----------



## chubbyP (Jun 17, 2014)

Nexus 4 or LG G2


----------



## onemorenight (Jun 17, 2014)

nokia 2730c best choice

Sent from my Lenovo P770 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SANTUMIL (Jun 17, 2014)

Sony Xperia Z1


----------



## hengky_axel (Jun 18, 2014)

Sony Xperia Go :good: :good:


----------



## MicroMonster (Jun 19, 2014)

_ASUS Zenfone 4_​


----------



## khaledgomgoma (Jun 19, 2014)

Nexus 5 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Jun 23, 2014)

Never ever thought I was ever going to say this: but the iPhone 4 I got lying around is the phone that has the best battery life of any phone I owned, and when I have long days without places to charge my S2, I will take my iPhone with me. My S2 runs empty halfway.


Sent from my iSending thing..
_Oh I know how to cook; you put food in a pan and light it on fire #learnfromtheprofessional_


----------



## ishan1993 (Jun 23, 2014)

Xperia u

Sent from my Xperia U using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Jun 23, 2014)

My S4

"There'll be no livin with her after this"
Sent from my VisionX powered AT&T S4 rockin cCc


----------



## AdrianSC (Jun 23, 2014)

My actually Optimus G (E975), before Galaxy Ace...


----------



## DemoCloud (Jun 23, 2014)

Mine was a tracfone haha


----------



## Boopie11 (Jun 23, 2014)

My current phone, LG G2 
Battery is awesome,  camera is awesome, screen is awesome...

I love it!


----------



## humpman1 (Jun 24, 2014)

*Galaxy Note II Hands Down!*

I love this phone. Especially the way it handles new ROMs, rooting, and customizing. Nice size screen and easy to handle. On S5-FEAT 2.3 right now and this phone is rocking!


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 24, 2014)

SGS2

Sended From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With NeatROM


----------



## haseebgreat (Jun 24, 2014)

Nokia N900
Awesome Phone
Too bad no Successor


----------



## allenduck (Jun 24, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S3, it's good for play game, listen music, watch video and more on...
Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## RemeCA (Jun 25, 2014)

Nexus S 4G
JB 4.1.2
Matr1x v25 kernel
OC'd 1320mhz

Don't laugh, my previous phone was an HTC Hero.


----------



## PIKETEAM (Jun 25, 2014)

Samsung galaxy s2 on cyanogenmod and now Samsung s5 on cyanogenmod


----------



## Dhilevil (Jun 25, 2014)

Galaxy S2 was the best phone I had, currently own a Xperia ZL, wich is superior but I was truly amazed by the S2.


----------



## truthspysystem (Jun 25, 2014)

My Galaxy S3

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JC00P3R (Jun 25, 2014)

I think Nokia 3330 or 3210  this was one of the best phones. 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## chocobain (Jun 26, 2014)

Nokia E71.
Did its job flawlessly


----------



## herindedhia (Jun 26, 2014)

*Samsung S Plus*

It is the only and best smartphone i have possessed.I have recently rooted it with Kitkat(4.4.2).Thanks to DevCommunity(forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2579431) for that


----------



## grilledcheesesandwich (Jun 26, 2014)

my droid2 i was a great. my first android phone. long battery life silly keyboard. damn wallpaper randomly changed on its own all the time. r.i,p. my droid2 1 month before my 2 year contract expired it fell out my wifes back pocket and went swimming in the toilet. i watched the whole thing go down. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jizzle0930 (Jun 26, 2014)

HTC Evo 4g LTE was great

Sent from my HTC0P4E1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jizzle0930 (Jun 26, 2014)

And original droid was top tier

Sent from my HTC0P4E1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Oskarrr (Jun 26, 2014)

Note II definitely. Still such a powerful phone.


----------



## Adge40 (Jun 26, 2014)

Ascend y300,my 10 yr old daughter has it now running slimkat 4.4.

Sent from my E380 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abscentscent (Jun 26, 2014)

Best phone my Nokia n73, had it for 4 years.
Best android phone my RAZR i 

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## timmy112 (Jun 27, 2014)

Best Phone: Galaxy S5

Galaxy S3 was better then the iphone but had reception issues
and my Iphone 3GS for all incentive purposes exploded on me


----------



## deanwray (Jun 27, 2014)

*ALso a brilliant model name*

Well I got the HTC universal (for 3 upgrades cause I loved it so much (3 years on the go)) and on the UK O2 network is was appropriately named the "XDA Exec"   
Loved it


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 27, 2014)

i9505


----------



## masanamuthu (Jun 27, 2014)

Sgy

Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 27, 2014)

masanamuthu said:


> Sgy
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Really?


----------



## dgibb2000 (Jun 27, 2014)

OG Droid??  HTC Thunderbolt???  Na, jk, galaxy S4 all the way!


----------



## SuperC2 (Jun 28, 2014)

*G s2*

Definitely the Galaxy S2. Can't believe the phone is still being supported by various custom roms.


----------



## indigo501 (Jun 28, 2014)

The current  - but next must be better.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 28, 2014)

indigo501 said:


> The current  - but next must be better.

Click to collapse



SGS 2


----------



## spooksarecool420 (Jun 28, 2014)

My nexus 5 of coourse!


----------



## gtallmadge (Jun 28, 2014)

*Moto X*

Moto X.

It just does...

Have a HTC One, multiple androids in the past and the Moto X is the most comfortable 
and easy to use.


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 28, 2014)

Hd2 was an all around awesome phone that I enjoyed messing with. Really like the m8 since its been out too and my current device

Sent from my HTC6525LVW


----------



## bretto13 (Jun 28, 2014)

iPhone 4. Only halfway decent phone on Verizon when it was finally released. Only Android phones since though.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 28, 2014)

SGS 2 with 
Rom: RR Remix 
Kernel: RR Remix Default
Mods: PurePerformance
Theme: Flux Theme with Hybrid's Fonts 
Android Version : 4.4.2 with 5.0 apps 
Root: Fully Rooted


----------



## domini99 (Jun 28, 2014)

bretto13 said:


> iPhone 4. Only halfway decent phone on Verizon when it was finally released. Only Android phones since though.

Click to collapse



iPhone 4 is an OK phone. It does what it does, and just that. Nothing more. Android is more open and can do more things I want it to do, so my ticket for best phone goes to my GS2


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 29, 2014)

SGS 2


----------



## Josh.5 (Jun 29, 2014)

Samsung GalaxyS3


----------



## plankton69 (Jun 30, 2014)

Nokia E71. Almost 3 years in everyday use, just loved it!


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 30, 2014)

SGS2

Sended From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## DrPopper (Jun 30, 2014)

I love my LG G2! I live in an area with pretty ****ty cell service and I can still usually pull close to 40 hours on a full charge! I'm using Mahdi ROM with stock kernel and a few minor tweaks. I also love the screen size!

Sent from my LG-VS980


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 30, 2014)

GS2

Sended From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## JJKPL (Jun 30, 2014)

Samsung Omnia i900. Still alive and works perfectly with Windows Mobile 6.5 and Manila


----------



## axljohn (Jul 1, 2014)

OB :good: from 2.2.x to 4.4.x in 3 years


----------



## LikeATattoo (Jul 1, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Fascinate. First android I ever rooted and messed with. So easy to learn on. I miss that phone :crying:


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 1, 2014)

Bitt Game Pad

Sended From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## xBabyfaceKingx (Jul 1, 2014)

Best phone I've had and still currently have is the Nexus 5. I've always had cheap Android phones due to low income (ZTE Warp/LG Marquee/Kyocera Hydro). I'm still fascinated by how smooth and snappy this phone is compared to the other ones and especially the screen size. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paul013 (Jul 1, 2014)

Nokia N72 and Note2. Two of my Current working phones!


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 1, 2014)

GT-N7000

Sended From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## zubairamd (Jul 1, 2014)

My awesome Xperia ZR!!! Water "park" proof??

Sent from my C5502 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mike710_0 (Jul 1, 2014)

Galaxy S3 by miles!


----------



## dimsar2013 (Jul 1, 2014)

Motorola Moto G
This phone is awesome!

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 1, 2014)

SGS2

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## neil.d (Jul 2, 2014)

*Dell Streak a.k.a. Streak 5*

My very first smartphone was a Dell Streak, a.k.a. Streak 5 because then there was (also) Streak 7.

It was just OK in fact, especially as it kept loosing Wifi connection when the screen blacked-out, due to forced standby mode, badly managed by most Wifi AP, and impossible to override.

Also the GPS accuracy was just average, often no better than 12 m claimed accuracy, and so sometimes up to 30 m off track in worst case. Not great for mapping of walking/cycling/ski trails in the forest where there is nothing visible on the satellite photos... Sometimes there are different trails quite close to each other, and so accuracy can be crucial at intersections! I have had various Samsung Galaxy phones more recently, with conjugated GPS/GLONASS localisation (typically 10 or 11 satellites "in use"), which is much more reliable...

Also the funny connector was a nuisance. Things are much better these days with all phones using the same USB micro-B...

I ended up dropping it on the screen corner, cracking the glass just slightly, after many drops "survived". I only found one company that offered to replace the glass, paid it, sent it. Never got it back, as the company was apparently (already) in receivership...

---------- Post added at 10:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 AM ----------

After the sad demise of my Dell Streak 5, I ended up forking out for a Galaxy Note N7000.

Great phone.

But shame about the battery life. I ended up with 6 batteries (i.e. 5 extra), 2 desktop charger stands (because each has one spare-battery slots). All this for travelling abroad with Smartphone, GPS & off-line maps as a primary resources... Typically I needed to change the battery by  late afternoon, with just standby usage (i.e. never once taking it out of my shirt pocket). With actual usage I needed to change batteries after 2 or 3 hours.

A nice feature of this phone is that it has a great FM radio. A real radio, not streamed audio over the Internet. You need to plug in a headset for the FM radio to run, because the headset leads are used for antenna. You can then switch to the loud-speaker if you prefer.

Many heralded that phone as "the first phablet", meaning the first large format mobile phone. But of course that is totally overlooking the Dell Streak. Absolutely false and so unfair to Dell. Life is rarely fair...

This phone has also now suffered from a failed attempt to replaced a cracked glass. The glass was really badly smashed, with mud and rock chips embedded into the glass surface after a full weight fall whilst walking in the rain. This time I tried to change the glass myself, with a replacement glass from AliExpress.com . Result: the Super-AMOLED and touch screens totally ripped apart. Ouch! Still waiting for a final decision. A full screen replacement will be another 200 USD (ifixit.com etc.), but as I have not done any factory reset first, and can no longer do that as the phone cannot boot up (or at least I cannot see this), then I am not sure if I want to give it to out to who-knows-who for repair.


----------



## CyberCriminal (Jul 2, 2014)

Xperia U


----------



## neil.d (Jul 2, 2014)

*Motorola Defy MB525*

I used a Motorola Defy MB525 as my "office" phone for a few years.

It works really good. Great screen definition: 854x480 on 3.7" which was the smallest screen available at the time, for the highest screen resolution that existed up until then. There have been better since, although only the really high-end phones.

The big problem with that phone is that the touch screen is layered over the LCD-TFT screen, then the Gorilla glass over that making lots of separate glass-or-plastic to air surfaces and so as many reflections. Very difficult to use out of doors, all is reflections of the sky, my face. Wearing a black sweat shirt would help, but I hate black clothes!

A nice feature of this phone is that it has a great FM radio. A real radio. Not streamed audio on my data-plan (try that with data-roaming in Singapore - you would need to start out as a billionaire just to listen to some music, for one day!). Must plug in earphones for the FM radio to run, because there is otherwise no antenna for THAT radio, but you can switch it to the loud-speaker if you prefer.

One thing I never liked though was that the USB micro-B connector is on the left edge. Its so much better if placed in the centre of the bottom edge. I did end up finding a real desk charger for it (by KiDiGi), including spare battery charging slot. Its OK, but really bulky as the phone is in position landscape, and then the charger stand is wider still.

There are dust/water covers on the USB and "jack" connectors, and the machine is supposed to be waterproof. At least in a glass of water for long enough to take a photo! For having tried to use it for navigation in a persistent drizzle, I can say that this absolutely sucks (pardonnez-moi mon français monsieur). Every tiny droplet that runs down the screen makes for a multi-touch "click and drag" - the machine just literally dies trying to "compute that"!

Anyway, I still have the phone, for back-up. I had been using it again for some months, after the demise of my Galaxy Note N7000. Real shame about the reflections off the screen - that's a real show stopper out of doors...


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 2, 2014)

GT-N7000

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## screenagers (Jul 2, 2014)

nokia 3310 ofcoz.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 2, 2014)

screenagers said:


> nokia 3310 ofcoz.

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy Note N7000

---------- Post added at 01:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------




screenagers said:


> nokia 3310 ofcoz.

Click to collapse








You mean this one????


----------



## screenagers (Jul 2, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Samsung Galaxy Note N7000
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah. absolutely.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 2, 2014)

screenagers said:


> yeah. absolutely.

Click to collapse



Hahah still unbrickable and unbreakable.
So many roms are available for this awesome flagship !
Nokia triumph !
They still don't make a better phone that can beat the Nokia 3310 


Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## neil.d (Jul 2, 2014)

*Sony Ericsson T68i*

At one time we had four Sony Ericsson T68i in my family, including the one that I gave to my mother in Australia (so that she had a multi-band phone that she could use with a French SIM when she comes to visit).

These are straight down the line 2G (GSM, GPRS) phones with no gadgets. Battery life was about 8 or 9 days, when new (yes, days, not hours). Of course I never actually had much talk time, although I suppose that must have been pretty good too.

Its very simple, light, reliable, and the voice quality is quite perfect. A telephone in other words! Its a bit bulky by modern standards, rather thick especially, although that is also largely responsible for it being simultaneously light weight and solid.

One reason for standardising on this phone, for the whole family, was the availability of a simple and compact charging stand. I already had one with for an earlier Sony Ericsson T200, which obvious had the same connector. So everyone had a charger stand on their bedside table.

I also had a speak stand, for my desk, with remote Answer/Hangup buttons and a Mute switch. There were actually 2 versions of the speaker stand: the round version enabled the speaker straight out (with just the phone, no charger); the rectangular version only worked with the speaker whilst there was power arriving via the charger cord.

There was a camera available, as an attachment, but this never seemed like a pertinent solution to me...

We still have 2 of these in working order. My daughter uses one every day, as she's at primary school and we have been avoiding to give her a smartphone until the "mine is better than yours" grows up a bit. I recharge the other one from time to time, just in case...


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 2, 2014)

neil.d said:


> At one time we had one Sony Ericsson T68i in my family, including the one that I gave to my mother in Australia (so that she had a multi-band phone that she could use with a French SIM when she comes to visit).
> 
> These are straight down the line 2G (GSM, GPRS) phones with no gadgets. Battery life was about 8 or 9 days, when new (yes, days, not hours). Of course I never actually had much talk time, although I suppose that must have been pretty good too.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice to read this.
I love to read such stories. 
It's entertainment , there are many posters whether it i just not attracting to read the full post 

One question , what is your curreny phone you are using ? 

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## neil.d (Jul 2, 2014)

*Hi DanielBink, thanks for your question...*



DanielBink said:


> Nice to read this.
> I love to read such stories.
> It's entertainment , there are many posters whether it i just not attracting to read the full post
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi DanielBink,

That's a good question, thank you for asking it. Now, any other questions?

Just kidding!

My current phone is a Samsung Galaxy S4 Duos GT-I9502, since last Sunday night.

Its my first dual-SIM phone, and I had lots of troubling flashing a stock Samsung ROM to replace the factory installed Chinese version. Yes, the world is really upside-down, at least in China! Obviously the dual-SIM is to maintain a separate "Professional" number, so I don't give out my private number to customer, or even employers, but still only need one telephone to carry and one data-plan to pay.

That's also why I am making so many posts, singing my life with my phones as you might say. I need to make 10 "General" posts before I can post my *real* post, concerning Mobile Odin support and the correct NE4 ROM version (4.4.2) for i9502. So far I have flashed 4.3 (starting from 4.2.2 but Chinese). I have everything running in French, apart from the download-mode confirmation splash and some status-bar widgets which are still Chinese.

I will make a full post on the i9502, later. Probably I should try to use it a bit first though...


----------



## sansoto (Jul 2, 2014)

My actual phone. I8190. Nice custom roms 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## yashvijay06 (Jul 2, 2014)

Nexus 5

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightDevil (Jul 2, 2014)

Mobile? Nokia 6210.
Android Smartphone? HTC Desire (bravo), good times.

Sent from my LG-P880 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NewRootUserPleaseHelp (Jul 2, 2014)

Nexus 5 so far


----------



## Saturen (Jul 2, 2014)

I honestly loved my HTC thunderbolt. It was indestructible and had a awesome kickstand which I used on a daily. I dropped that phone so many times and it never got cracked. Alot of chips from the sides but never caused a major problem. The phone was so slow and had a terrible battery but I cant help but love it.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 2, 2014)

GT-N7000

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## joninom (Jul 3, 2014)

Samsung e370


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 3, 2014)

SGS2 is the beast

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## s8freak (Jul 3, 2014)

My Rooted S5 is a BEAST

"And on that bombshell...It's time to end the show!"
Sent from my ViSiX powered AT&T 900A


----------



## DrPopper (Jul 4, 2014)

Considering I haven't owned many phones, my LG G2 is by far the best one so far! Battery is excellent and running Mahdi rom makes this thing so fast and smooth! Love it! 

Sent from my LG-VS980


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 4, 2014)

DrPopper said:


> Considering I haven't owned many phones, my LG G2 is by far the best one so far! Battery is excellent and running Mahdi rom makes this thing so fast and smooth! Love it!
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980

Click to collapse



Your defenitly right , LG G2 series are great .
Are you planning to get LG G3 also?


----------



## Klarooo (Jul 4, 2014)

Nexus5 (Red). Now playing with the OPO


----------



## DrPopper (Jul 4, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Your defenitly right , LG G2 series are great .
> Are you planning to get LG G3 also?

Click to collapse



Yes, I am thinking about it. I have also heard good things about the HTC M8 so that's an option I'm looking at also. I don't have any complaints about this phone though, so I'm not in a big rush to spend another couple hundred dollars on a new device! 


Sent from my LG-VS980


----------



## drummerdude152002 (Jul 4, 2014)

My HTC Vivid. It's been a great phone for me


----------



## s8freak (Jul 5, 2014)

My Galaxy S5 rooted this phones a beast

"And on that bombshell...It's time to end the show!"
Sent from my ViSiX powered AT&T 900A


----------



## binkybear (Jul 6, 2014)

I really liked the Nexus 5 with the exception to the batter life.  But I also just got a motox recently and I really like some of the features and camera on that.


----------



## ★Michaelo★ (Jul 6, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S i9000 - many good roms, very nice audio ( yes Wolfson audio ), but not good battery and speed 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ertan.dursun (Jul 6, 2014)

General Mobile Discovery


----------



## enix2000 (Jul 7, 2014)

Blackberry Bold 9700 :good::good:


----------



## s8freak (Jul 7, 2014)

Galaxy S5 beast of a phone

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my Vision powered AT&T 900A


----------



## DarkboyZX (Jul 8, 2014)

My beloved LG G2


----------



## loukwarm (Jul 8, 2014)

Best phone? Kyocera KX1 SOHO  lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Coolshark (Jul 9, 2014)

Xperia Z1 Compact PA 4.42 CM11, just ways above any other device! 

..btw first post on XDA, hello guys! :cyclops:


----------



## Killz420 (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm going old school.. the HTC thunderbolt! I had that thing for years and probably tried 100diff roms for it.


----------



## Canis L. Nubilus (Jul 10, 2014)

My current phone the Sony Z1 is the greatest phone I've ever had!
All features by Sony are realy great and the camer is amazing


----------



## rikimilton (Jul 10, 2014)

In the US that would be the Nokia N95, HTC touch, HTC diamond, or LG Dare.


----------



## teonagode (Jul 10, 2014)

My Nexus 5 

Sent from my Nexus 5 running AICP 5.0


----------



## jimdent (Jul 10, 2014)

Htc M8 is the one.


----------



## Davidc19 (Jul 10, 2014)

my g900i galaxy s5


----------



## Rexus1 (Jul 10, 2014)

Samsung galaxy S3


----------



## sparky boi (Jul 10, 2014)

Jiayu g4s..

Sent from my JY-G4S


----------



## gaurav.swain (Jul 10, 2014)

I think my current phone, the Nexus 4 is the best. I'm even running Android L Dev preview on it thanks to @sykopompos


----------



## teonagode (Jul 10, 2014)

jimdent said:


> Htc M8 is the one.

Click to collapse



My next phone 

Sent from my Nexus 5 running AICP 5.0


----------



## bublz654 (Jul 10, 2014)

Motorola moto g 1st gen because it's fast and smooth and has loads of ROMs to try out. plus it's budget perfect


----------



## gusvibellamy (Jul 11, 2014)

Xperia Z


----------



## konrad496 (Jul 12, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## barondebxl (Jul 12, 2014)

S5 and M8. 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## deraiz12 (Jul 12, 2014)

G2 for extrem battery life


----------



## anchie (Jul 12, 2014)

Google Nexus 4... best one of all smartphones I ever owned.


----------



## mehmetk1907 (Jul 12, 2014)

Note 2 4ever


----------



## Sandgoose (Jul 12, 2014)

xperia x10mini, awesome loud speaker, decent battery life, so compact for a smart phone it actually got attention due to it's size


----------



## wowmk1 (Jul 13, 2014)

nokia n900


----------



## lazostat (Jul 13, 2014)

Its the Nokia N8. I have it over 4 years! It never breaks, and i fell it down too many times! Nice sound quality and very nice camera and xenon flash. The only disadvantage is the small display, low resolution and bad internet experience.


----------



## vaughany2 (Jul 13, 2014)

m8


----------



## s8freak (Jul 14, 2014)

S5 

"No soup for you! Come back one year!!"
Sent from my ViSiX powered AT&T 900A


----------



## Frantiic87a (Jul 14, 2014)

I Love my Z2, But my favorite phone must be the Note 3.


----------



## Ritvars (Jul 14, 2014)

Sony Ericsson w810i. Couldn't sleep for days after I got this device. Good old memories, probably will order refurbished one soon.


----------



## rg400smarttowel (Jul 15, 2014)

Nexus 5 is the best phone so far.


----------



## deraiz12 (Jul 15, 2014)

Nokia 3310 ?


----------



## roozxx (Jul 15, 2014)

I really did loved my Nokia 5510 and flashed hell out of it (i even had animations and custom themes! ) 

But the one that's no.1 in my heart is Motorola E398... damn... the community that grew around this phone... russians teamed up with chinese folks, they were deving like crazies.. with each new feature of currently released phone after a week or two they could to the same thing... 

The phone was comfortable and fantastically designed.. it had 3d surround speakers (with multicolor lights in them!) and it sounded and looked amazing! 

There was a bazillion games for it and i still miss that phone :/ but it had huuuge flaw - it's charging connector - was breaking up very easily and was giving up on me all the time.. 

but yeah E398 rocked!


----------



## crisis_trustee (Jul 15, 2014)

Huawei Honor 2


----------



## lenghonglin (Jul 16, 2014)

LU6200


----------



## shellbell1471 (Jul 16, 2014)

Samsung galaxy s2, s3, s4 and s5...I love these phones

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## meplur (Jul 17, 2014)

Nokia 8210 - first phone I customized
Motorola V3688 - love how small that phone is
The HTC Desire - one of the first Android devices I used


----------



## parthkhurana7 (Jul 17, 2014)

GALAXY S4 AND GALAXY S5 AND NEXYS 5! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 AM ----------

Thank me for nothing 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NickS_ (Jul 17, 2014)

My nexus 5 and one m8 GPE are probably tied for my favorites 

Sent from my HTC One M8 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 AM ----------




Ritvars said:


> Sony Ericsson w810i. Couldn't sleep for days after I got this device. Good old memories, probably will order refurbished one soon.

Click to collapse



Hey I had one of those!  Great phone indeed.  

Sent from my HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 666Duvel666 (Jul 18, 2014)

HTC HD2! It still lives! Best phone i ever have. It runs almost every OS's.

Sent from my PadFone 2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## androidvillage (Jul 19, 2014)

I would...LG L90 D410


----------



## ex3mer (Jul 19, 2014)

Galaxy S4, best phone i ever have with the PhonixROM


----------



## ToastedJellyBowl (Jul 22, 2014)

Well, I've only owned 3 smartphones: iPhone 4, Samsung Galaxy S4, and now this HTC One M8 I'm currently carrying now, and I definitely think the M8 it's my favorite phone by far. I had battery issues with my S4 from day one which kind of ruined that phone for me from the start. The iPhone was my first smartphone and all my starter memories kite with that phone, but after being exposed to the customization of Android I believe my iPhone days are numbered unless something changes. I considered getting an iPhone when the iPhone 6 comes out, but I keep thinking about all the restrictions of iOS, and that always drives me back to Android.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sieber101 (Jul 22, 2014)

My orange envy was pretty great before smart phones but ya can't beat the nexus line nowadays

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 350Rocket (Jul 22, 2014)

My girlfriend went from iPhones to a bb q10, tried a gs3 in between. Hated the q10 and she was on kijiji looking every day for a new phone for the couple months she was stuck with it. Finally got her a cheap nexus 4. Now she is almost as happy as she was with the iPhone and it cost way less, so right now I guess the nexus 4 is the best to me since I no
longer have a grumpy gf complaining about her phone every day.


----------



## dekatch (Jul 22, 2014)

if you can't be happy with a up2date iphone than what else? smooth and rock solid. sure, not as feature rich and customizable and open as Android, but I liked the closed system. used iTunes religiously, synced my stuff and lived with it. 

nexus 4 is quite outdated. but whatsoever.


----------



## 350Rocket (Jul 22, 2014)

iTunes was a huge pain for us every time she had to back up her 4s for a warranty replacement. 

Nexus 4 is outdated sure. That doesn't make it not good alone. I don't get your point at all. 

She was happy with the last iPhone,  just wanted a change (bb q10) and hated it. Now she is happy enough with the n4. She can't tell that it's outdated, it does what she wants, runs the apps she uses. 

I never said it was the best phone ever, just that it's the best for us right now because it was $180 and solved our phone issues.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jacksonz91 (Jul 22, 2014)

samsung galaxy note 3 :good::good:


----------



## dekatch (Jul 22, 2014)

350Rocket said:


> iTunes was a huge pain for us every time she had to back up her 4s for a warranty replacement.
> 
> Nexus 4 is outdated sure. That doesn't make it not good alone. I don't get your point at all.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no need for justification  I believe you

I just wonder because iOS is pretty easy to handle. you don't need iTunes for backups. you could do a OTA backup with iOS and icloud just as easy as with Google Android and their OTA backup service

the very basic usage on iOS is as easy as on android 

well, but nevermind


----------



## Ankit Gor (Jul 23, 2014)

*Samsung Galaxy S4*

Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## boniis (Jul 23, 2014)

*Galaxy Note*

Galaxy note, had that phone forever excellent screen  and hardware in general. 

Now i have note 3 and it is not letting me down yet


----------



## ColemanBud (Jul 23, 2014)

My note 3 is the best I've owned by far. Especially with a zero lemon battery. I've had iphone 3gs/4/4s/5.


----------



## fazliey (Jul 23, 2014)

The best phone that i have now is note 2...note 3 maybe coming soon

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Doughnut (Jul 24, 2014)

For me Samsung S3. 

The S3 nailed it with ergonomics, design, power and pretty much everything about it.

My One M8 is certainly a better phone, but in terms of a game changer, not so much.

The S3 just came out at the right time and really made the Android experience awesome.

Sent from my HTC One M8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## djwell (Jul 25, 2014)

Galaxy S3.  It's the Windows XP of the cell phone.


----------



## pradhyu69 (Jul 25, 2014)

*NEXUS 5*
:victory:


----------



## telemetric (Jul 25, 2014)

S3 Mini, the first time I fell in love


----------



## Bench80 (Jul 26, 2014)

Nokia 3210

worked for weeks, undestroyable, ...
simpler times back then ^^


----------



## Digital-Sniper (Jul 26, 2014)

*Powerhouse*

The most powerfull device av has was the recent lg g3..what a phone man..them b4 that i had an s5..wrote some mods and own and got bored of it lol


----------



## Aqilz (Jul 26, 2014)

HTC One m7.


----------



## Mezzo19 (Jul 26, 2014)

The best phone I've ever had is my current phone LG G2. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## minimaster4734 (Jul 26, 2014)

For me are the ones I had the longest: N95 8gb and my Galaxy s3


----------



## ekaj98x (Jul 26, 2014)

easily the S4, the only annoyance is the lack of support for the Australian variation (i9507) here on this site


----------



## Ruudfood (Jul 26, 2014)

HTC HD2. A killer device!


----------



## sanket.m (Jul 27, 2014)

My first android smartphone Micromax canvas 2+ A110q  till now best phone for me as it completes all my needs


----------



## MysticFreak (Jul 27, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S2 and OPPO FIND 7


----------



## T430_ (Jul 27, 2014)

Sony Xperia Z1-C. Fast, greatest sound I ever had:good:


----------



## dekatch (Jul 27, 2014)

haha. get yourself an amazing amazon phone haha


----------



## Pulseuser (Jul 27, 2014)

Galaxy S3 for sure...its just a well rounded phone. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## HridayHS (Jul 27, 2014)

The best Phone I ever owned === LG G3

Sent from my Micromax A110Q using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 10k35h (Jul 28, 2014)

ekaj98x said:


> easily the S4, the only annoyance is the lack of support for the Australian variation (i9507) here on this site

Click to collapse




I agree! S4 is an amazing handset for very reasonable price! lots of variants which make it confusing..like the black s4 which was released 6 months back.


----------



## mloeser (Jul 28, 2014)

*LG G2*

Have been on many smart phones, started with Windows Mobile back in the day, had 3 of those phones, then switched to Android with the origianl Moto Droid.  After the Droid went to GNex, and now on the LG G2.  Have been very happy with all, the GNex was great since it was unlocked, you could do anything you wanted.  Just wish I could get the Nexus 5 on verizon, that way I wouldnt have to deal with the locked down G2.  Still cant complain too much about the G2, its fast, and after a few months of development work, has become pretty stable.


----------



## UnlinkedEnergy (Jul 29, 2014)

lpimpale said:


> I agree! S4 is an amazing handset for very reasonable price! lots of variants which make it confusing..like the black s4 which was released 6 months back.

Click to collapse



I love the s4's super amoled display. It produces AMAZING colors that really pop out.

Sent from my SCH-I545


----------



## 10k35h (Jul 29, 2014)

UnlinkedEnergy said:


> I love the s4's super amoled display. It produces AMAZING colors that really pop out.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545

Click to collapse



I used to feel the same way till I looked at the S5! They have made huge improvements on the screen brightness. Love the screen on S5! however S4 wins the PPI battle on the screen marginally 

Still released a year back S4 still rocks!

Hit thanks if you like the post!


----------



## radixon (Jul 29, 2014)

The best phone I have owned is the M8 that I use currently. Although my favourite phone was, and still is, the Desire HD. What a fantastic phone that was. I loved it even more once I found a port of oxygen was available for it 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Poklatet (Jul 30, 2014)

Galaxy S3 for now. Still working perfectly and latest android version thanks to amazing support!


----------



## shadewrath (Jul 30, 2014)

*Note 3*

Note 3 is the best so far now .. compared to value for money ,,


----------



## Ltdrev (Jul 30, 2014)

gr8nolefanboy said:


> cant wait for root method and custom:cyclops: roms!!

Click to collapse



Hmmm not sure there will be plenty... Who wants to get rid of amazon OS ?! (LOL)



dekatch said:


> haha. get yourself an amazing amazon phone haha

Click to collapse



An amazing Frisbee!
(I understand the irony)

Here are my opinion about that POS I don't think I'm alone thinking that;
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1835722

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 AM ----------




shadewrath said:


> Note 3 is the best so far now .. compared to value for money ,,

Click to collapse



Wife paid 900$ + taxes in Canada I'm pretty convinced it's one of the best android device but certainly not the best value! New high end Octa-cores Chinese devices cost half that with same features and quality is improving thus not on par with Korean products ...
And for the same amount what you can get from China is incredible!
Or at the opposite Oppo has incredible build quality , my Oppo stuff last more than every other electronics ... That's great value too.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## techmanc (Jul 30, 2014)

My first love was my Samsung Galaxy S2 using boost mobile and then upgraded to their Galaxy S3 and  I really loved it and can get LTE service where I am at so it sweet phone to me!


----------



## xda'dra (Jul 30, 2014)

Nokia 6600

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Spades2006 (Jul 31, 2014)

Helio Ocean



just kidding. Galaxy S2. And I'm on an S4 now...


----------



## andreilp34 (Jul 31, 2014)

for now galaxy s5


----------



## rYzkiE_17 (Aug 2, 2014)

mine is htc sensation xe .


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 2, 2014)

SM-T320 !

Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.


----------



## monkeymechanic (Aug 2, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Grand 2 is the best phone I ever had


----------



## Planterz (Aug 2, 2014)

Just got myself a Nexus 4 (16gb). I had been trying to buy it from a co-worker for the cost of completing her payment plan with T-Mobile (originally $120) so she could get the Galaxy S5. But first she cracked a bottom corner of the screen, so I didn't want it anymore. Then she got in an argument with her boyfriend and threw it at the wall, which broke the top part of the screen and made it unresponsive. So she simply gave me the phone (and got her S5). 

I replaced the screen assembly for ~$60, and while I was at it, put in a new battery for $20. Installed Cyanogenmod 11, flashed the LTE hybrid modem, Hellscore kernel, and now I've got one hell of a phone for a mere $80. Screaming LTE speeds with T-Mobile, and it runs games fine that make my LG G Pad 8.3 stutter. Now I just have to get used to carrying a brick in my pocket; my other phone is a Samsung Galaxy Light, and with its dinky 4" screen, I had gotten used to carrying something very small and light. Gotta re-learn how to type too.

This phone should tide me over just fine until next February/March, when I can afford a new flagship with my income tax refund. Which'll most very likely be a Sony Xperia Z3 Compact. In the meantime, I'm trying to buy her boyfriend's Nexus 4 too (which has _not_ been thrown against a wall).


----------



## finac94 (Aug 2, 2014)

Unfortunately the phone I'm using right now --> Sony Xperia V 

Sent from my Xperia V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## satmaster (Aug 2, 2014)

Jiayu G3C


----------



## steve-m (Aug 3, 2014)

Siemens S25


----------



## Dev.Hiro (Aug 3, 2014)

*Moto g , e , x*

Moto G quite good as u see in current rankings .. And also i am a user i bought about hardly 3 months ago I didn't get even a single problem ..... Moto G was a great hit by Motorola BUT ..... dont know about the asus zenphone 5 . My advice may be to ...







Thank you


----------



## Smartphoner (Aug 4, 2014)

Htc HD 2, SGS 2, Sony Xperia Z2 are best for me.


----------



## barrtzz (Aug 4, 2014)

Galaxy S3

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## pablorav (Aug 4, 2014)

Lost my Nexus 5, now with a OPO... the hardware is extremely good  probably will keep it for a year.


----------



## Yosecret (Aug 4, 2014)

Note 3, the phone i'm using right now. 

Like the size, speed and display. Also a good amount of custom roms available


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (Aug 5, 2014)

Design wise: Galaxy S4 - love the touchwiz
Performance wise: Xperia Z1


----------



## etudemarche (Aug 5, 2014)

Motorola V36


----------



## Nunko (Aug 6, 2014)

Living in Japan allowed me to reap some quality phones. Currently using a AQUOS SHARP SHL23 with 2.3 GHz quad-core Snapdragon 800. The best thing though is the 3000 mAh battery, which they fit into an extremely light phone. Highly recommended. I'm one of the few people who can walk about Japan without a charging block.haha :laugh:


----------



## jornvdcb (Aug 6, 2014)

Nokia 5800 for sure -> 3 years


----------



## upsidedownblackworx (Aug 6, 2014)

After a few years on iPhone 4, first release which made me pretty happy, I own since a few weeks a htc one m8. And ok... seems to be a quit cool bunch of hard- and software.


----------



## digijedi007 (Aug 8, 2014)

*My Current Phone*

My best phone is my Huawei Ascend P6, sure it has it's issues, but it's the best one i could afford, i'm mostly happy with it , one or two things bother me, but compared to my previous devices it's the best thing ever, Previous phones were sony xperia x2(One of the worst phones ever) and a htc wildfire(buzz) which was okay.


----------



## mojito13 (Aug 8, 2014)

The Samsung i620 slider guys with the full qwerty.  Loved that phone from top to bottom.


----------



## beefx (Aug 12, 2014)

my vote for Droid Razr HD


----------



## spaniolo (Aug 14, 2014)

Before it was the galaxy S2 now.. Galaxy Avant and this I say before the developers create great Roms ....


----------



## amigoloco (Aug 14, 2014)

Galaxy s3 and Nokia N8.


----------



## the.trickster (Aug 14, 2014)

Well..

LG Optimus One and Polytron W3430 (Like Blu Vivo 4.3)
These are the best but I think Polytron better.


----------



## m9j_cfALt (Aug 14, 2014)

Karbonn Titanium S5.. the best low budget phone for experimenting.. 
would be more good if no fear of QPST Error.


----------



## nyancat (Aug 15, 2014)

Acer Liquid E, my first android phone with an eclair  . Bit disappointed cuz less dev support should get desire instead but lol liquid is a nice phone really.

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## baalint (Aug 15, 2014)

Sony ericcson Xperia PRO, one of the latest SE phone series with hardware keyboard, awesome display (in this category) fast processor and enough ram to this display.. and the most importand for me is the support, tons of roms and devs, and we have flashtool to manage our beloved SE phones :good:


----------



## Musti14 (Aug 17, 2014)

Galaxy S3 !!! because its never to old :laugh::victory:


----------



## vincent_1234 (Aug 19, 2014)

I would say my iPhone 3gs, best for its time
Owned it for nearly 5 years. Received updates untill the last day. 
Android phone vendors could learn something here


----------



## apples723 (Aug 19, 2014)

The best phone I ever had was my blackberry torch 9810 that thing was incredibly fast to boot up and never did I have any problems with a loading circle. JK that phone was terrible compared to my nexus 5 which is probably the best phone I've had. I still love blackberry though first type of phone I ever had.


----------



## kulukenes (Aug 19, 2014)

I9300''

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## legendrz (Aug 19, 2014)

*Nexus 4*

Most definitely my current phone, the Nexus 4. I've been using it for a year and it still runs as smoothly as ever. I daresay this phone ages well, and it's a looker, too. Got it for around $320. All worth it. :good::good:


----------



## derf8966 (Aug 20, 2014)

I would have to say my current phone is the best phone I've owned do far. I'm loving the Oneplus one

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hardz10 (Aug 20, 2014)

Nexus 5 without a doubt


----------



## apples723 (Aug 20, 2014)

hardz10 said:


> Nexus 5 without a doubt

Click to collapse



Only thing I miss about my s2 is WiFi calling as Tmobile service is just a dead zone when u get into my circle if u walk like ten yards off of the circle I live on you get five bars but in my houses area no bars except here and there you'll get maybe one


----------



## Rockytop00 (Aug 20, 2014)

buma82 said:


> the galaxy note II! it's screen is beautiful and the battery lasts for about two day. at least for me. brilliant buy, at least for me :victory:

Click to collapse



I agree, best phone ever


----------



## ron9 (Aug 20, 2014)

My current phone is the best so far. Oppo find 7 flashed with Omnirom. Looking back I was very pleased with my HTC Leo. ?


----------



## frankthet (Aug 20, 2014)

For me it's the i9305 with pacman rom.


----------



## mikeydoodles (Aug 21, 2014)

Droid Incredible! It had horrible battery life, but man I loved that phone. Followed closely by the G2. I'm about to pick up an M8 so maybe that will take over as #1.


----------



## tee00max (Aug 22, 2014)

OG Motorola Droid....


----------



## Editie (Aug 22, 2014)

My note 2 ftw


----------



## sofakingawhsome (Aug 22, 2014)

owned: moto v551, moto atrix, galaxy s4 and s4 wins!


----------



## dreamwave (Aug 23, 2014)

When it comes to a device with a legacy the g1, for design the galaxy nexus, but for raw power the galaxy s3 (even though the kitkat support...yes I'm saying this...sucked balls). I really want the oneplus one though, that thing is a beast and I nominate it even though I've never even held one before.


----------



## thesilvermachine (Aug 23, 2014)

For the pre-smartphone era, it's the Sony Ericsson K800i (2006).

A quality phone in all areas: hardware, build-quality and software.  Great photos too for a 3.2mp camera and a real xenon-flash.  Still have mine, but it's in a drawer!


----------



## FrancoNote (Aug 23, 2014)

Note 2 :


----------



## Planterz (Aug 23, 2014)

thesilvermachine said:


> For the pre-smartphone era, it's the Sony Ericsson K800i (2006).
> 
> A quality phone in all areas: hardware, build-quality and software.  Great photos too for a 3.2mp camera and a real xenon-flash.  Still have mine, but it's in a drawer!

Click to collapse



I had one of its successors, the C905. 8.1mp camera (while the largest most other phones were packing was 3.2 or maybe 5.0mp), and xenon flash. Great phone, great camera. Don't have mine though - I had to send it in to get an insurance replacement (they replaced it with an Xperia X10).


----------



## carlbreen (Aug 24, 2014)

S2 still works like a charm using CM11, but then again I ever owned a Jet, Wave2 and S2 as smartphones. I remember my first colour screen before 2000, you could kill someone with that phone, it was a brick.


----------



## rocker1904 (Aug 24, 2014)

Oneplus One, easily.


----------



## kuzkotopia (Aug 24, 2014)

galaxy s3 ! still valid phone today and work like a charm under latest kitkat ^^


----------



## josh5k (Aug 25, 2014)

Three Nokias!!

A N82 - Best Camera+ Feature phone I've ever used.

A E71 - Best productive phone I ever used and it lasted 400 drops and 5 long years.

A Nokia 3310 - Unbreakable, long lasting simple phone. I miss the days when a phone lasted years rather than months.


----------



## Vashiru (Aug 25, 2014)

My Oppo Find 5 by far.

I used to have a HTC Desire S. Did what it had to do, but got very slow over time. Once the hardware started breaking (headphone jack, battery and parts of the screen becoming unresponsive) I bought my Oppo Find 5. Even tough the stock rom isn't that great, the fact that it doesn't void your warrenty when you install custom roms makes up for that.

Worst phone owned: iPhone 4. Doesn't have to do with the phone itself tough. The phone is great (little to small for my taste), looks good but as it turns out: I'm definitely not an iOS guy. I gave it an honest chance (had to, my Oppo was gone for screen repair), but it just isn't for me.


----------



## sbacham (Aug 25, 2014)

My lG optimus G Pro .superb phone except battery.

Sent from my LG-E988 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## HzMeister (Aug 26, 2014)

the iphone 5s was probably the best in absolute terms. But I just got a moto g that was on sale and realized how much of a ridiculous ripoff the iphone is(any phone over $400 really, especially samsung=garbage). So overall, moto g wins by a mile.


----------



## dekatch (Aug 26, 2014)

yes. but price dumping is a crime. the ridiculous heavily subsidized*smartphones from Google have to be payed sooner or later by the then even more underpaid staff from Foxconn and Co. 

you want cheap, you get cheap

Apple is not doing it better, true, they should spend some of the money they earn for staff income raising but they all suck ****. Apple, Samsung, Google and whatsoever, they all suck 

but no, Google's price dumping can't be that good


----------



## derf8966 (Aug 26, 2014)

dreamwave said:


> When it comes to a device with a legacy the g1, for design the galaxy nexus, but for raw power the galaxy s3 (even though the kitkat support...yes I'm saying this...sucked balls). I really want the oneplus one though, that thing is a beast and I nominate it even though I've never even held one before.

Click to collapse



Of you can. Try to purchase the one plus one. This phones amazing.







rocker1904 said:


> Oneplus One, easily.

Click to collapse



Agreed I love my phone

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dreamwave (Aug 26, 2014)

derf8966 said:


> Of you can. Try to purchase the one plus one. This phones amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't wait until I have enough money for it!


----------



## alonsoe (Aug 26, 2014)

HTC One M7... and now Motorola Moto X


----------



## S M G (Aug 27, 2014)

Nokia Lumia 920 - Great
iPhone 5S - Good
Xperia Z2 - Good
OnePlus One - EXCELLENT (Best i have had in a long time)


----------



## eslebecydonia (Aug 27, 2014)

My Nokia 5800 was an awesome phone. And it had Whatsapp! I remember when I only had three other contacts, hahahah.


----------



## herryprothyer (Aug 27, 2014)

iFlames said:


> iPhone 4S (iPhone 5 coming soon)

Click to collapse



iPhone 4S is the best device i had ever used, right now i hav an iPhone 5S it is really good but i still miss my iPhone 4S.


----------



## master66 (Aug 27, 2014)

best phone so far an HTC One


----------



## Dapalm (Aug 28, 2014)

Note 2 was the best, great screen, great performance. ZTE V987, my current phone was a really good choice for the price also.


----------



## webdevoman (Aug 28, 2014)

dekatch said:


> yes. but price dumping is a crime. the ridiculous heavily subsidized*smartphones from Google have to be payed sooner or later by the then even more underpaid staff from Foxconn and Co.
> 
> you want cheap, you get cheap
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Google is happy to give phones away cheap to get you into their eco system.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Thrutian (Aug 28, 2014)

Well I first had a HTC Wildfire S then a HTC Desire HD. Currently have a Galaxy S5 which, obviously is better than those two.


----------



## webdevoman (Aug 29, 2014)

+1!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ErichArndt (Aug 29, 2014)

I've had a T-Mobile Wing, an iPhone 3G, and iPhone 4 and a Samsung Note II. So far the Note II has been the one I've liked the most and I intend to upgrade to a Note 4 in the Spring when my contract is up.


----------



## net8 (Aug 29, 2014)

webdevoman said:


> Google is happy to give phones away cheap to get you into their eco system.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



It is a never ending story. It is all about marketing. Employees have no choice to bargain with respect to company's profits. They are no better than any slaves, because they cant speak about it. Being ruled, it is sufficient for them for what they get from the companies for their survival.

As per the best phone, it can be any phone that serves the purpose, with all pleasing and low price. If a price range was specified, I would be more specific.


----------



## ArkThompson (Aug 29, 2014)

Galaxy S3 (i9305). I bought it a couple of months after the S4 came out so it was pretty cheap and with a custom kernel it is ridiculously fast. I don't think I will replace it for at least another year.


----------



## troy091 (Aug 29, 2014)

*i need help*

hey, will my mobile network on my htc sensation z710e stop working if I install a custom rom???


----------



## Planterz (Aug 29, 2014)

ErichArndt said:


> I've had a T-Mobile Wing,

Click to collapse



I had to look that one up.

Man, we've sure come a long way.


----------



## kientrongtran (Aug 29, 2014)

I just bought my first smartphone, Xperia Z Ultra, except some forgiveable inconveniences in holding the device and its average camera (disproportioned to its high-end price), I've got nothing to complain. Gorgeous and powerful and still relevant.
I'm still exploring android endless possibilities


----------



## Mithraeum (Aug 29, 2014)

Probably the GS4.  I'm able to upgrade right now but I'm not sure what I would go to if I did.  I'm waiting for something to really stand out.


----------



## ezwanmir (Aug 30, 2014)

Still my xperia sp is the best phone!!!!


----------



## bighoss89 (Aug 30, 2014)

best phone i ever had was a my motorola droid x still rooted laying about somewhere in a drawer


----------



## wecaz (Aug 30, 2014)

Best phone for me was Nokia E51 that I bought in 2008 and used for many years. It has a lot of things packed in a small form factor. It was a great phone of its time. :laugh:


----------



## ChiefDoraemon (Aug 30, 2014)

Whelps, my best phone by far is the Acro HD (yes, my goddamn luck to get a 12W12 too, can't go UB) but overall, it's a great phone! I'm not gonna save for another phone yet, as I'm saving for a PlayStation 3


----------



## AtField (Aug 30, 2014)

best phone so far nokia 3310 :good::good:
After that nexus 5!


----------



## wecaz (Aug 30, 2014)

AtField said:


> best phon so far nokia 3310 :good::good:
> After that nexus 5!

Click to collapse



Yes, Nexus is a nice one!!


----------



## Richieboy67 (Sep 1, 2014)

Still using my favorite, Nexus 4 but will be upgrading soon.

I got my money's worth out of this phone and still hoping to sell out and get some of my money back. Been a great phone!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Vinay_FXG (Sep 2, 2014)

Sony Xperia SP


----------



## NightHeron (Sep 2, 2014)

By far Xiaomi MI2s. Nothing faster at the time i bought it... And still one good option with big community and a lot of ROMs 

Sent from my MI 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## NobleDroid (Sep 2, 2014)

Galaxy S3. . I have it almost 2 years now 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hairyrz (Sep 3, 2014)

Probably my old Sony s700i, I just loved the way it opened!


----------



## riksweeney (Sep 3, 2014)

I love my Galaxy S3, it has everything I want, a big screen, FM radio, notification led. I was concerned when I first got it that the screen would be too big, but now iPhones look too small to be useful.

Pretty much the first thing I did when I got it was to put Cyanogenmod onto it as well.


----------



## vishnukanth1993 (Sep 6, 2014)

Sony Xperia ZR and S3


----------



## ouigo (Sep 6, 2014)

Xperia Arc S for sure


----------



## shamanixme (Sep 7, 2014)

N73 :laugh:
At that time, people looked at it in awe.


----------



## gustavo4520 (Sep 7, 2014)

Motorola XT300 (Spice)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## predator120480 (Sep 7, 2014)

For me it's the Galaxa S1, because of the big comunity stands behind it.


----------



## veryFATHAMSTER (Sep 7, 2014)

Sony Ericsson w801. I had it for 5 years. It was not an smartphone but it was solid, thin and fast. Awesome phone.


----------



## Smokez89 (Sep 8, 2014)

This One M8 thanks to ARHD and elementalX kernel


----------



## vishnukanth1993 (Sep 8, 2014)

Nokia N97 was the 1st best phone I got.


----------



## churrumino (Sep 10, 2014)

*hello*

galaxy s5


----------



## gf6 (Sep 11, 2014)

Really happy with my HTC desire 816, size takes some getting used to but it's still nice.


----------



## marcusloke (Sep 11, 2014)

Ericsson 388 best in Class era 1995/6  

Has earpiece that attracts forks and spoons 

Slightly before this was the "water bottle" phones from Motorola, but too expensive for me at that time (I was still a pre grad)


----------



## iabsolom (Sep 12, 2014)

Nokia e71


----------



## Burt Macklin FBI (Sep 12, 2014)

Still on my first smartphone/android. HTC Droid Incredible 4G LTE. Still love it 

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mele80 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hard choice between my first ever phone Siemens S6 and current phone Spny xperia Z1


----------



## blade2k11 (Sep 12, 2014)

batna.antab said:


> Design : HTC diamond
> Overall : iPhone 4
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



For me it was HTC Desire HD, running Revolution ROM. Better than Any cydiaed iPhone Lol!


----------



## gremtu1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Currently using it  Galaxy S5 with CM11


----------



## mickyhunt (Sep 13, 2014)

Note 3  Beanstown


----------



## braddock84 (Sep 13, 2014)

*galaxy nexus*

galaxy has been the best phone I've ever owned this thing is like a Chevy 350! Lol


----------



## asmoroth (Sep 14, 2014)

Nokia n73 and LG Optimus G.


----------



## pushkardua (Sep 14, 2014)

Nexus 5 it is..


----------



## Javi_ES (Sep 14, 2014)

I'll never forget my NOKIA 6124


----------



## braddock84 (Sep 15, 2014)

Another of my favorite phones is the HTC droid incredible. This was a great phone it had a half a gig of ram and I think a 600 MHz processer. I had cyanogen mod installed on it.


----------



## luisyfer (Sep 15, 2014)

My best phone was Google Galaxy Nexus, great phone, but is dead on august 2014 :'(, now i got a xiaomi redmi 1s, sigh....no compare.


----------



## satmaster (Sep 15, 2014)

I will never forget Motorola MPx 200.The legend,that had all versions of Windows Mobile ported..hmm,it was back in around 2002 when I bought it


----------



## pjt12 (Sep 17, 2014)

mine will be samsung galaxy note 3 :good::good::good:


----------



## 350Rocket (Sep 18, 2014)

For longevity, my HTC desire has another 3 months to go and then it's 4 years old the same as my first phone a blue Nokia 3310? Brick phone which lasted 4 years as well. It didn't die but I went from that phone to no phone for the next year. 
The difference is the HTC has been used a lot more than my first phone ever was. I've replaced the battery and SD card but that's it.

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kahran (Sep 19, 2014)

I am still rocking my Samsung GS2. With the SlimKat rom, it has been running faster than it has in its entire history. Still has a great screen, decent battery life. Does everything I need to. I am going to rock this until it dies.


----------



## dekatch (Sep 19, 2014)

Alcatel one touch easy

first "touch" phone ever


----------



## gmax1911 (Sep 20, 2014)

HTC one


----------



## nbdc (Sep 20, 2014)

Best phone I've owned is the Galaxy S3 i9300.

Worst phone I've owned is the Galaxy S3 i9300. ; D

Absolutely the best phone for the first 6 months, but downhill since, a phone that cost >$500 should get at least 24 months of prompt support IMO, but each update made the phone perform worse and updates were slow anyway, and no Kit Kat is utter tripe.


----------



## alfsoft (Sep 20, 2014)

I think it's Siemens SX1 
This was an amazing phone for its times. Great screen, nice camera, funny keyboard layout. Besides it was my first smartphone, so I have a warm feelings to this phone. It looked so geeky! :laugh:


----------



## Arktez (Sep 20, 2014)

Galaxy Note 2, very good smartphone  Next will be Note 3


----------



## @bmeizner (Sep 22, 2014)

It was about 10 years ago. It was a LG flip phone with an extentable pull out antenna. It also had a front LCD that showed the time/date/who was calling etc. That lcd screen also flashed bright colors.  it was a dinosaur in terms of features, but you could drop/throw/kick/step on that thing like nobodys business!


----------



## KaeKae13 (Oct 29, 2014)

My first ever smartphone; Samsung Galaxy S2.


----------



## jl90x (Oct 30, 2014)

Droid RAZR HD Maxx (unlocked BL) Great battery, good display and just tough as nails.


----------



## PedriX (Oct 30, 2014)

At this moment, Samsung Galaxy S2. It's still running without any complex  :highfive:


----------



## springning (Oct 30, 2014)

HTC G18


----------



## papa_Lutz (Oct 30, 2014)

HTC One M7


----------



## Googlr (Oct 30, 2014)

Right now I'm using a HTC One M7, and I really like it, but the best phone I've ever had was my Pebble Blue Sprint Samsung Galaxy S3.

With the ROM and Kernel + Settings I'm using, my batter easily lasts 24+ hours on my GS3. I still have it actually and use it for games and a GBA Emulator.


----------



## aminking2005 (Oct 30, 2014)

huvawie y320!
yes thats perfect when you see its cheap price


----------



## dekatch (Nov 12, 2014)

Huawei y330

On the one hand you can call, mail, browse www, sms and probably most importantly you can install all messengers. 

But on the other hand it's slow as f*** tortoise  

Had it for few days cuz I managed to bork/wreck/damage my note 3 totally. But now luckily I found a cheap used note 3 neo (120€ / ~160$) most likely as cheap as Huawei y330 but by far not as slow 

Geez, I want an iPhone 6 4.7°...  Looks damn nice


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 12, 2014)

dekatch said:


> Huawei y330
> 
> On the one hand you can call, mail, browse www, sms and probably most importantly you can install all messengers.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm also looking forward to my new iPhone ( iPhone 6 Plus ) . .
I'm almost there


----------



## JanvenConnect (Nov 13, 2014)

PedriX said:


> At this moment, Samsung Galaxy S2. It's still running without any complex  :highfive:

Click to collapse



I love the iPhone 4. I have used several phones including Galaxy Nexus, S2, HTC One, Xperia Z1, etc. Gotta admit, their user interface is slightly smoother than Android phones despite smaller screen. However, somehow I still prefer to choose Android over iOS.


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 13, 2014)

JanvenConnect said:


> I love the iPhone 4. I have used several phones including Galaxy Nexus, S2, HTC One, Xperia Z1, etc. Gotta admit, their user interface is slightly smoother than Android phones despite smaller screen. However, somehow I still prefer to choose Android over iOS.

Click to collapse



iOS is for me the best and most motivating system


----------



## 350Rocket (Nov 13, 2014)

Then why are you here posting so much?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dreamwave (Nov 16, 2014)

Recently got my nexus 5... Need I say more? Let's just say I haven't yet experienced a stutter since I got it. In anything. Much wow. Very wow. Quite much awesome. ?????????


Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Taiga Aisaka (Nov 16, 2014)

iPhone 5s


----------



## s8freak (Nov 16, 2014)

My Galaxy S5 

"And on that bombshell...it's time to end the show!"
Sent from my G900A Running ClinchRomL


----------



## Simbu (Nov 17, 2014)

Still Using my Galaxy S2 i9100 :good::laugh:
Been a loyal servant for years now <3


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 20, 2014)

kahran said:


> I am still rocking my Samsung GS2. With the SlimKat rom, it has been running faster than it has in its entire history. Still has a great screen, decent battery life. Does everything I need to. I am going to rock this until it dies.

Click to collapse



U got a link to this rom?


----------



## HatRiGt (Nov 20, 2014)

Samsung S5


----------



## kahran (Nov 20, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> U got a link to this rom?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2772468


----------



## icebreathg4 (Nov 20, 2014)

My S4 Mini


----------



## kamranhaghighi (Nov 21, 2014)

my first and one of the best: htc sensation: it was just amazing, i mean.. freaking awesome... worked like a charm till i sold it ! i made it run nova 3 smoothly with oc  but ended up burning my finger ! it got kinda black and hurted for a week, after i killed anyone in nova i would blow my finger 

after that i had n7000 it died ! it was the worst, after that s4(terrible), after that i got nexus 4 ! and still have it ! its awesome ! awesome as my sensation ! but my sensation was a little better ! aluminium feeling and other stuff + old android allowed to oc and do other stuff easily)


----------



## spaniolo (Mar 15, 2015)

At this point... Galaxy S5 with Twi5ted Lollipop Rom by Thesickness!! The performance is unbelievable and it keeps getting better!!!


----------



## WiseLight (Mar 18, 2015)

For me is been (and still is now) Huawei Ascend P1.
This phone+cyanogenmod is still able to fight among the new phones around and Does a great job.
I'm really happy about it.


----------



## revolutionyzer (Mar 18, 2015)

Canvas HD : Inspite of being an MTK device , it has pretty good deal of Custom ROMs , kernels , MODs and tweaks.

Very good performance too. Love that device !


----------



## squabbi (Mar 20, 2015)

The HTC One M8, hands down for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itay2108 (Mar 20, 2015)

The opo my baby


----------



## spaniolo (May 1, 2015)

So far Galaxy S5 thanks to the awesome roms by @TheSickness.


----------



## MichaelSutherland113 (May 1, 2015)

Samsung galaxy s4 active and s5 active.. and waiting for s6 active


----------



## 350Rocket (May 1, 2015)

Nexus 4 is my favourite so far. Not the best in all ways but I enjoy using it most. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAMiKAZOW (May 2, 2015)

I'm still on Galaxy S3 (2GB RAM version).
Super easy to repair. Had a broken earphone socket after an accident and after all those years the battery was trash.


----------



## Security555 (May 3, 2015)

A little bit silly question because  it is a matter of comparison over time. In year 2003 the best one was an XDA mini with win ce 2-edition, in 2005 or 6 HTC P3600 with GPS build, front facing camera beautiful black and solid build. 2008 HTC Diamond - the Best of the best in 2008. 2010 HTC DHD my first android device, full aluminium body, but very poor battery life. 2011 Samsung galaxy S2 - the best of the best not even comparable with DHD, universe in between. 2013 HTC ONE M7 - the best phone ever. 2015 HTC ONE M9, the nicest phone ever, amazing sound experience but poor battery life again, hope for further update to fix this issue


----------



## sevenkel (May 4, 2015)

my red xperia pro


----------



## Pirolexx (May 4, 2015)

The best phone I ever owned was the HTC One M8. Fast and I love the sense style! <3


----------



## thekoply (May 4, 2015)

Nokia e71


----------



## jason-tech-uk (May 5, 2015)

Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## ashish173 (May 5, 2015)

Note 4 

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (May 7, 2015)

OPO excellent device especially for the money


----------



## Hadi_K.t(t_t)t (May 9, 2015)

Sony Xperia Z2 :highfive:


----------



## zakaria9 (May 9, 2015)

motorola c113


----------



## Amillennialist (May 10, 2015)

*Favorite phone ...*

Anything running Windows Phone 8.x.

(I'm really looking forward to the new flagship(s).)


----------



## Manu11 (May 19, 2015)

Xiaomi mi3 ??


----------



## eastman1 (May 19, 2015)

I also have HTC desire. but i don't vote for it because it not working properly and its battery backup is very bad....


----------



## PalmCentro (May 19, 2015)

thekoply said:


> Nokia e71

Click to collapse



Wanted to say the same! 
I actually still use it from time to time when i am traveling


----------



## da7thsign (May 19, 2015)

So far, I am loving my Huawei Ascend Mate 2 aka HAM2.  Its got great battery life and a huge screen (its only a 720p screen) but then battery life is absolutely amazing, its got enough muscle to play all the games iI have tried with little to no lag.  Before this phone I'd have to say my HTC Desire was my previous favorite.


----------



## andr3y3w (May 19, 2015)

Sony Ericsson W595i
It was amazing phone I've ever had.I cant see something like it nowadays.In general,all phones are looking like each other.That phone had a style

Sent from my LG-E610 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ExhibitZ (May 27, 2015)

Moto G 2014. Then again, I haven't owned many high end phones..


----------



## dragonb0rn (May 28, 2015)

One Plus One .. Fell for its high level of customizations


----------



## Funkym0nkey (May 28, 2015)

Best ever is a tie between HTC HD2 back in a day, Galaxy S2 and Galaxy Alpha.
Odd choices but these 3 phones had different charm. Specially Alpha.
Disposal mention to HTC one m8...

Sent from my Hol-U19 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Kevingoot1 (May 30, 2015)

Galaxy S 2 for sure. It legit was the perfect size. I don't know how else to put it.


----------



## Ace42 (May 31, 2015)

This is very hard because I loved all the single core phones I owned. The original G1 had the best development ever, and the devs I met were too awesome and now they're gone except for Steve Kondik obviously. 

My vote goes to HTC Dream for paving the way for Android 7yrs ago, but T-Mobile's Mytouch 4G was the least frustrating experience ever. That phone was the most stable compared to any android device I purchased after it, especially the buggy Sensation 4G *shivers*. 

Recently the ZenFone 2 and LG G2 have given me headaches like no other, so the ZF2 will be my last Android phone before switching to iOS, sadly. 


"I'd Totally Hug You, If That Was Something I Did"


----------



## levio (Jun 1, 2015)

galaxy s2 and nokia 6600.


----------



## gvfd65 (Jun 2, 2015)

Samsung Galaxy Note 3, please don't hurt me.


----------



## daltonhrrll (Jun 4, 2015)

Oneplus one


----------



## jason-tech-uk (Jun 4, 2015)

Xelio said:


> I vote for HTC Desire. For it's massive choice of ROMs. And it's still running great with ICS. :good:

Click to collapse



Sony Ericsson W995


----------



## Emmyx1 (Jun 4, 2015)

*Note 3*

I think Note 3 is the best phone I have used so far.. completely addicted to it.  
whatsappforpc Pcappstore


----------



## Robson (Jun 4, 2015)

from my note 2, I've switched over to a note edge and I'm quite happy with it. and I'm also still using the same nokia 8810 from 1998


----------



## Sreerag ag (Jun 6, 2015)

The best phone I ever used is my LG G3.   I love it.


----------



## tatien44 (Jun 7, 2015)

Oneplus one


----------



## AgentSmith (Jun 7, 2015)

My first smartphone ever: the HTC Wizard! Sold as Qtek 9100; in those days HTC was only a manufacturer and not a brand. Back then they called them PDA or personal digital assistent which I found a much more fitting name. I make very few phone calls with my smart'phone'. In a world with mostly Nokia 3210s and Samsung clamshell dumbphones people thought I was a little weird replying me emails in the train. A lot has changed in a decade!












I ran custom roms in this little baby already thanks to this very website. Originally this device ran on Windows Mobile 5 which was revolutionary compared to previous versions in that all data remained intact after a shutdown. Wow... Soon they came with a first finger friendly interface so the little pen wasn't always needed anymore. The most famous one in that day was TouchFlo which I believe was made by HTC:






Custom roms went all the way up to Windows Mobile 6.5 and then the little phone speaker gave out. A repair would've been very expensive so I had to say goodbye.

The thing I loved most about it was its physical keyboard. I've been struggling with onscreen keyboards for a decade ever since. I just miss the tactile feedback. Too bad they don't make any good models with keyboards anymore. The device was surprisingly responsive considering its slow cpu by current standards.

Apps did not exist yet but it did run Windows Mobile applications rather well. There was no app store so 'side' loading was all there was. And mobile websites slowly made their way into our lives. Web based applications were becoming the new way. In that time I already checked real-time train delays and platform changes, rerouted bus and tram routes, radar images of local weather, and of course simply the news, and all of it by simply using the browser. My contacts, calendar and email were constantly synchronized with my own Exchange server at home.

Then Apple decided that there was too much money to be made with a central app store, IMO setting us back big time, by introducing the iphone. Apps are still the standard today but I see them as nothing but separate sandboxes with information clogging up storage and RAM. Modern browsers can easily replace most if not all apps but they rather keep selling sandboxes for a lot of money. Ok I'll stop the rant right here. Let me conclude that this was the most innovative device I ever owned. Too bad I threw it away a few years ago.


----------



## Oguz.Pacino (Jun 7, 2015)

My S2 was my best smartphone. In aspect of durability. My S2 isn't dead, its anywhere in my room and it runs like butter with CM


----------



## fix-this! (Jun 7, 2015)

Tough call. Id say g2, note 2 and nexus 5.


----------



## rapons89 (Jun 8, 2015)

samsung note 3 n9005 for me...


----------



## joegray (Jun 9, 2015)

Best I've ever had was the s5,loved and miss it,  unfortunately I dropped it out my pocket while riding on the back of a motorcycle and let's just say the road had dinner that day


----------



## i_pk_pjers_i (Jun 9, 2015)

Galaxy S5. Great battery life, great camera, great screen, just great all around.


----------



## orkunkurun (Jun 9, 2015)

*Nokia 3310*

It was very legend. It's most muscled phone of the world. It can beat all of your phones.


----------



## Immortel.CZ (Jun 9, 2015)

So far it looks like it is my new Zenfone 2. So far best hw I´ve own, love the camera and ZenUI.
Previous THL W100 was nice but by time it gets slow and slower and camera stopped working. Also Nokia 7650 was really nice. Until I lost it in bus... lol


----------



## AgentSmith (Jun 11, 2015)

orkunkurun said:


> It was very legend. It's most muscled phone of the world. It can beat all of your phones.

Click to collapse



I used to own a Nokia 3330 which supported WAP. I beat you to it!


----------



## muraliaggithaya (Jun 16, 2015)

*Proud owner of Xiaomi Mi3W*

I currently own a Xiaomi Mi3 and I must say I'm very happy with this phone. After the kernel sources has been made public, there are just a huge number of ROM's waving in. :silly:


----------



## xguyss (Jun 16, 2015)

Xiaomi mi4 is the best for me


----------



## 350Rocket (Jun 16, 2015)

Probably my lg g2 now. Upgraded from a nexus 4, had a nexus 5 before that. The battery life is ridiculous even though it's an older phone now. The stock kk rom is ugly and cartoonish but there is no lag and seems to be no bugs. Since mines the Canadian variant lg has abandoned it on kk which is a real piss off. But at least it's a fast reliable phone for now. 

Sent from my LG-D803 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## RandomUser017 (Jun 16, 2015)

I have the Sony Xperia SP which is 2 years old and still has unofficially released ROMs (Lollipop 5.1.1). The battery performance and general performance stayed the same. But the worst phone I had was a HTC Desire C, it was always lagging. And I also owned a Nokia X2. I always played these Java-Games :laugh:


----------



## JaydenKick9 (Jun 17, 2015)

My Samsung Galaxy S4 is still running pretty strong, even after being dropped a few times.  Sadly, I had to upgrade recently for work; here's hoping the OnePlus One manages to impress!


----------



## NoteSeriesEnthusiast27 (Jun 17, 2015)

I think the best phone that I have owned hands down is my current daily driver, the T-Mobile Galaxy Note 3.  It's still a monster and still going strong with the official stock lollipop rom with root. It's fast, smooth, and can take a beating with around 5 hours screen on time. I got the Note 3 over the Note 4 and edge because of USB 3, lollipop, and the fact that despite the newer phones being faster, the Snapdragon 800 is still purring along. Plus S-Pen!


----------



## hate_eight (Jun 18, 2015)

iphone 5 is best


----------



## s8freak (Jun 18, 2015)

hate_eight said:


> iphone 5 is best

Click to collapse



So you're trying to reach 10 posts so you post this?? REALLY?


----------



## hate_eight (Jun 18, 2015)

s6freak said:


> So you're trying to reach 10 posts so you post this?? REALLY?

Click to collapse



 YES "s6freak" , more people want 1 account with picture here !!!!!


----------



## jellyparakeet (Jun 18, 2015)

T-Mobile Note 4 hands down I love the performance I can get out of it!


----------



## SHRAPNEL189 (Oct 3, 2015)

Xelio said:


> I vote for HTC Desire. For it's massive choice of ROMs. And it's still running great with ICS. :good:

Click to collapse



I agree. It was my first Android and still holds a place in my heart LOL.


----------



## Jeff_i (Oct 3, 2015)

SHRAPNEL189 said:


> I agree. It was my first Android and still holds a place in my heart LOL.

Click to collapse



And It's still a phone with some active development !
I recently installed a KitKat Rom for the phone's friend of me and It run quite well !


----------



## manfly9884 (Oct 3, 2015)

My Blackberry Passport SE. Silky smooth and a work beast to boot.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## v7 (Oct 4, 2015)

manfly9884 said:


> My Blackberry Passport SE. Silky smooth and a work beast to boot.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



OP2

Tapped from my ❶+❷


----------



## Creathorzeus (Oct 5, 2015)

*A Good phone*

I loved my note 2 its now my backup phone the battery on that thing was insane


----------



## jebiga.johnny (Oct 6, 2015)

I really  like my Samsung Galaxy S4 with CM12.1. The camera could be better, but for me its ok. 
And until now its the best phone i have owned.


----------



## arthisoft (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re*

iphone 6


----------



## ahcene2035 (Oct 6, 2015)

Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## roodrix (Oct 9, 2015)

2004 -> kyocera phantom  (with polifonic sound)
2006-> n95 Nokia double slider
2008 -> sony Ericsson w800 ♡ my first Walkman 
2015  -> Note 5 ♡


----------



## killerscript (Oct 9, 2015)

Sumsung Galaxy S5.
In the past I had iPhone 4 and Sumsung  Galaxy S3

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## fireblade1497 (Oct 9, 2015)

My MI4 is just what I was looking for. 

Sent from my MI 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## canned_polar_bear (Oct 10, 2015)

nokia n900. what a sweet little phone. the OS was fantastic and waaaaaaay ahead of android/iOS. excellent integration of messaging apps which android still hasn't achieved.


----------



## maneaterbug (Oct 11, 2015)

Xiaomi redmi note 4g, although it is cheap, the performance surpass its price!
The minus is only size too big for me


----------



## BlackAndroid22 (Oct 11, 2015)

My best phone was allview p7 extreme. Very good quality, full hd, 13mb cameră.


----------



## subhjvlz (Oct 11, 2015)

Samsung Wave S 8500, some members might be surprised by that, (it didn't have what's app)
but otherwise it was super cool and smooth, miss it in age of android phones


----------



## yzak58 (Oct 13, 2015)

Sony Ericsson K750
and 
Nexus 5


----------



## A.Recio (Oct 13, 2015)

I actually have a Meizu M2 Mini and i´m very happy with this, but the ever phone that I have owned is SAMSUNG GALAXY S2!


----------



## cc546 (Oct 19, 2015)

Overall -> N95 8GB. Perfection.
Android -> Nexus One forever.


----------



## manfly9884 (Oct 19, 2015)

I've only had it for about two months, but I'm realy liking my Blackberry Passport SE

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## s8freak (Oct 19, 2015)

Loving my international  unlocked Galaxy S6Edge +

"And on that bombshell!" 
Sent from my SM-G928C Rocking AUDAX+Rom


----------



## Planterz (Oct 19, 2015)

s6freak said:


> Loving my international  unlocked Galaxy S6Edge +

Click to collapse



Do you actually use the "Edge" features and find them useful? The Edge series certainly has some aesthetic appeal, but I haven't heard/read much about actual usefulness of the features beyond online reviews where the reviewer spent a few days or maybe a week with the device; nothing long-term.


----------



## s8freak (Oct 19, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Do you actually use the "Edge" features and find them useful? The Edge series certainly has some aesthetic appeal, but I haven't heard/read much about actual usefulness of the features beyond online reviews where the reviewer spent a few days or maybe a week with the device; nothing long-term.

Click to collapse



Actually yes I do i love the night clock and news/sports feeds I love the ease of swiping for my most used phone contacts without opening the phone completely. 
Checking messages and missed calls. All with a simple swipe. I much prefer it over PIE control. 
The screen is phenomenal and the edge screen just adds almost a different dimension.
I know it's just aesthetic appearance but man its just way cool.



"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin Atrium Rom


----------



## Ste97 (Oct 19, 2015)

*My best Device*

The best device for me is my Galaxy Note 2, it came out 3 years ago, I bought it 2 years ago and it still remains performing and perfect for everyday use!


----------



## ZenSmoothe (Oct 19, 2015)

For me, it has to be Motorola Razr2.


----------



## inad ila (Oct 20, 2015)

One plus one


----------



## WiniciusAL (Oct 21, 2015)

*my best smartphone*

my best smartphone was the asus zenfone 5


----------



## GF Geek (Oct 30, 2015)

Samsung Galaxy S5 rocks . . .
With my normal usage - I get about 7 days battery life! (I have it set on "Power Saving" with "Background Data Restricted")

I'm running Stock 4.4.2 -- rooted -- about 100 bloatware apps "frozen" with Titanium Backup.  Unlocked TMobile on ATT -- 

Best bang for the buck!!!


----------



## DarknessKiller (Oct 30, 2015)

Redmi Note 4G


----------



## mohamedrashad (Oct 31, 2015)

Xperia Z1, my current phone


----------



## Svid (Oct 31, 2015)

One of the best phones i owned was the Nexus 4. Decent physical size and pure android.


----------



## Sed11 (Oct 31, 2015)

till now, I9506. S4+


----------



## captainpuppet (Nov 1, 2015)

LG G2, modest price, good battery, quite fast.  

I could only complain about the reception, not the strongest, indeed, a bit weak to be in a high level device as the G2 was.. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## A7mdXpii (Nov 1, 2015)

Mate 7 32GB
My current
The best I owned but. No developers so I decided to keep learnIng to be a dev for it



Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## brooksop68 (Nov 3, 2015)

Galay note 3


----------



## sanderpunto (Nov 3, 2015)

Samsung galaxy note 3 and Samsung galaxy s6

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Hackills (Nov 6, 2015)

Happy with Samsung Galaxy S5! Feels better to me than S6 because of that replaceable battery thing and expandable memory. Btw IP67 is also a plus point!


----------



## khan1996 (Nov 6, 2015)

*Not yet*

I've purchased my dream phone yet.. !!  At present, I've Lenovo smartphone that didn't impress me much... planning to buy Galaxy Note or OnePlus smartphone. I hope they will be my best phone that I've ever used !!


----------



## Jamie bell (Nov 8, 2015)

My ONE M9 is the best phone I've owned, but I really wish it was as popular with devs as the m8 because the many of the roms for the m9 are great but have issues that people aren't prepared to solve because there are better devices to mod. For example, I really wish that there was an official version of cm12.1 for the m9, and if not that, at least a mainstream fix for the camera for the unofficial version... Anyways, rant over... If I could have any phone at the moment it would be a Z5 premium


----------



## zombunny (Nov 9, 2015)

My Huawei Ascend Mate 2, by far. Best behaved phone I've ever handled (on PAC ROM 5.1). The 6.1 inch screen isn't for everyone, but I love phablets.  Was a bit sad that it doesn't have NFC (it's the MT2L03 variant), but not a deal breaker. Updating from stock jellybean to custom 5.1 was a dream. Battery life used to be better, when I could generally go 1.5-2 days without a charge on moderate use (no power saving, data always on, brightness generally set quite low considering the screen is already very bright), now it requires a daily charge, but the custom ROM is improving and I'm excited to see the battery life improve with it. Been through a lot too, it was the first phone I ever accidentally softbricked ?


----------



## ThorDevs (Nov 10, 2015)

I just have had two phones... the best my new Jiayu S3A (3GB/NFC).


----------



## GF Geek (Nov 13, 2015)

Hackills said:


> Happy with Samsung Galaxy S5! Feels better to me than S6 because of that replaceable battery thing and expandable memory. Btw IP67 is also a plus point!

Click to collapse



I totally agree that a replaceable battery and expandable memory are MUSTS!  That's why I bought my S5 shortly after the S6 specs were announced -- and why I bought my Note 4 shortly after the Note 5 specs came out!

And I like both devices equally well . . .


----------



## PAiiN (Nov 13, 2015)

I love my oneplus one because of the huge customizing you can do with and the prize is quite low for the performance you get


----------



## dc_767 (Nov 13, 2015)

My Galaxy S5 has been my favorite, but the Nexus 6P will more than likely take its place. Loving the 6P, but don't want to deem it as THE favorite just yet.


----------



## TheGasMaster4381 (Nov 15, 2015)

The Moto E 2015 with LTE

It's a good phone with descent preformance for a budget price, but I wish it had better support from motorola


----------



## boo_guar70 (Nov 16, 2015)

through four smart phones, the best is still in service today, is the Huawei Ascend G7, with bestial autonomy and remarkable performance


----------



## hyemin27 (Dec 1, 2015)

i love my old iphone 4S with ios 7


----------



## 350Rocket (Dec 1, 2015)

My HTC One m8 - perfect build quality, great battery life, awesome sound quality with good headphones, decent enough camera.


----------



## Tomas Harris (Dec 1, 2015)

iPhone 4S and Redmi Note 2


----------



## usmannaeem (Dec 4, 2015)

The best phone I ever owned would have to be the Apple iPhone 3G, latest for 5 years. I don't use it any more but its still my second phone. Other than that, if there was a another phone I owned that I have been really proud of is the LG G3 855 model.


----------



## pompe90 (Dec 4, 2015)

Iphone 4S, had it 4y. But now I'm using OPx  

Skickat från Oneplus X


----------



## KAGE-008 (Dec 4, 2015)

None to be honest. All of the devices I've owned either had no development or problems related to storage and/or RAM. In less than two weeks I'll be switching to a new device and it'll be higher-end this time.


----------



## Rampage14 (Dec 4, 2015)

Galaxy S2, ground breaking features for his time, and the most large and rich development Ive seen.


----------



## DaveP2611 (Dec 4, 2015)

I guess would possibly be my first dabble with Android and the HTC Desire

Since then the various phones have had outstanding features.  My Nokia 1020 with it's 43 Megapixel camera and camera grip is still pretty much unrivaled when it comes to photos.  My Xperia S took amazing concert videos with little to no distortion in sound, and my current Nexus 6P is just a beast when it comes to speed and screen clarity.


----------



## chavalier (Dec 5, 2015)

Mine is htc m8,with long bat life,nothing to confuse about that phone


----------



## nookbully (Dec 5, 2015)

OnePlus One which I had to get an invitation to buy


----------



## Gecrepo (Dec 5, 2015)

I thing it was Nokia n95


----------



## vinothvkr (Dec 6, 2015)

Nexus 5


----------



## pompe90 (Dec 7, 2015)

Oh damn it..  I answered it totally wrong... 

Ofc Nokia 3310.

Skickat från Oneplus X


----------



## rabside (Dec 7, 2015)

Absolutely Xiaomi mi4. I'il ne waiting for mi5

Inviato dal mio LG-D855 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## thePman (Dec 8, 2015)

Are we talking relative to other devices available at the time? Surely no one can logically believe any device from 5 years ago can get close to what we have today? I loved my o2 X1 but it can't hold a candle to my Nexus 6...


----------



## jaymeenc (Dec 10, 2015)

Yu yureka .. Lots of development and lots of customization. And stable too


----------



## ninrocket (Dec 10, 2015)

Any of the Samsung Galaxy's I've owned.


----------



## puzzle29 (Dec 13, 2015)

GT-I9300 [emoji57]


----------



## zawy. (Dec 13, 2015)

Xperia Z3
top


----------



## Владимир@369 (Dec 13, 2015)

Nexus 6p


----------



## Adlbert (Dec 13, 2015)

iPhone 4


----------



## Sakirune (Dec 14, 2015)

I thought the best phone is iPhone before I tried to use Lumia and Sony.


----------



## s8freak (Dec 15, 2015)

My S6Edge Plus fantastic device 

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+ Rom and Eladios themes.


----------



## keven smith (Dec 15, 2015)

Anything thats NOT an iphone!


----------



## legionfalls (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm really loving my HTC One M8. Probably my favourite to date.


----------



## xain5 (Dec 15, 2015)

My note 3. After 3 years from launch it's still fast enough and having all of it that someone can expect from today's smart phone. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## sektr63 (Dec 15, 2015)

Nexus 4. Good performance.It meets all modern problems.


----------



## android_fen (Dec 17, 2015)

the best one i ever had is the one i use now- Galaxy s4 - GT-i9505,the LTE version with 2gb of ram....i rooted it,clean all the unnecessary apps  and now i have a rocket.


----------



## opteron88 (Dec 17, 2015)

keven smith said:


> Anything thats NOT an iphone!

Click to collapse



Anything thats NOT an iphone and bigger than iPhone is better!


----------



## barondebxl (Dec 19, 2015)

Samsung Galaxy Note 5 hands down. Second would be HTC One M8 and 3rd is nexus 6P.


----------



## alokesh985 (Dec 20, 2015)

Has to be the one plus two... Wish i had one!!

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## mclaren2 (Dec 20, 2015)

htc one m8 > htc desire (still works fine!) > samsung galaxy s3


----------



## PlayHunter (Dec 20, 2015)

HTC Hero S because was compact and had everything I wanted (well almost) but I do like small phones.


----------



## opteron88 (Dec 20, 2015)

Huawei mate 8 > oppo find 7a ?


----------



## somilia (Dec 21, 2015)

For now i'd go for top tier Sony Xperia devices. 
Sony can be named in second behind Nokia for their durability.


----------



## mmd1907 (Dec 21, 2015)

General mobile discovery belongs to Turkey markets.


----------



## barbe31 (Dec 21, 2015)

An old wave and it's not a joke


----------



## Tianfat (Dec 22, 2015)

samsung galaxy s4, my current phone.

personally i dont see the need to upgrade it, unless something very different that comes out. from my views all the new phones are very similar with minor changes. i rather spend my money on other gadgets or just save up.

if a phone comes out like from s2 to s3 i would consider upgrading.


----------



## galaxys (Dec 23, 2015)

Motorola's StarTac!


----------



## swampii (May 8, 2016)

so far a Nexus 5, easy to work whit.


----------



## sbacham (May 14, 2016)

G3 im using now

Sent from my LG-D851 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Brianp48093 (May 14, 2016)

Motorola E815. That phone would get service in the basement safe deposit box room in the bank. If a Smartphone could be developed with the reception abilities, it would be amazing!


----------



## billowusu47 (Dec 20, 2016)

Galaxy note 3. Currently running note 7 Rom. Though it's a late 2013 phone, it has the specs of a 2016 phone like USB 3.0, air gesture, 3gb ram, 4k 13 mp camera infrared. So much more.


----------



## 350Rocket (Dec 21, 2016)

At one point it was the Nexus one or 2010 HTC desire but now I'd say probably the HTC one m8 or m9. I sold the m8 and downgraded back to the nexus 4, later I got the m9 and eventually gave it to my girlfriend to replace her iPhone 5. She's still using it and it's working great. 

Now I'm using an s6, but we'll see if it grows on me like the HTCs did.


----------



## manfly9884 (Aug 30, 2018)

Just got my Note 9. So far it is one of the best phone I've ever used.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zh1361016116 (Sep 1, 2018)

Haha,for me it might be the Samsung Galaxy S9,which was bought in the US when i traveled there.But now it is broken......I dont know why its screen always turns dark...Now i am using Xiaomi Mi 5


----------



## dekatch (Mar 18, 2019)

i actually own an Samsung galaxy a6 and it's totally fine. before i had an j7 pro which was fine as well, but i wrecked the screen by letting it drop. 200 bucks and i can do all the bs high end phones can do and it is slick

Gesendet von meinem SM-A600FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## sbacham (Mar 18, 2019)

I name a few here.  
Htc explorer (pico)
Lg Optimus g pro
Lg g2
Lg g3
Lg v20


----------



## locusans (Mar 18, 2019)

Google Pixel was one of my best loved that phone.


----------



## AndilX (Mar 18, 2019)

My best phone was the Nokia n900, which got me into dev/root/poweruser stuff and the n9.


----------



## DSF (Mar 19, 2019)

I guess OnePlus 5.


----------



## dekatch (Apr 16, 2019)

got my hands on an note 9,but besides design and size it doesn't baffle me to much.

i got heating up issues while just outside under the sun. multi window was once not available due to the heat.

but the design and the size of the phone let's me cope this a little. who needs multi window anyway on a sunny day


----------



## yioslip (Apr 17, 2019)

CUBOT Max, 4 years and still going strong with this phone.


----------



## randalgibbons (Apr 20, 2019)

Without a doubt, Motorola moto x pure edition.


----------



## 350Rocket (Apr 20, 2019)

OnePlus 5


----------



## galaxys (Apr 22, 2019)

Samsung Galaxy S10 Plus Snapdragon 855 8gb/128gb sim unlocked...


----------



## paulsims (Apr 23, 2019)

NOKIA Express Music


----------



## Face_Plant (Apr 24, 2019)

Hands down Pixel 3 XL. I love the notch.


----------



## voyager_s (Jul 24, 2019)

As an update I would say my current device. Honor view 20. Or Huawei honor view 20. Awesome device. Been using it for over 6 months now. Design, power, performance. It has it all.


----------



## Shadow Death (Jul 25, 2019)

At the time HTC One M8..... Both of them. My first ones simcard reader quit working one day after the phone got too hot. 

It would have been a bad ass phone if it didn't get so hot. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lord dredd (Jul 25, 2019)

On my part loved the v20
The awesome screen , second display
Out of the world DAC
wonderful 64gb inbuilt
Removable battery
Great battery life and all

Still keep one with me
Thanks 

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## xocas1 (Apr 11, 2020)

I had Samsung J7 2016 for 4 years and the phone has the same performance as the day I bought it. The battery last for 3 days, Amazing phone still working used by my father.


----------



## DSF (Apr 12, 2020)

DSF said:


> I guess OnePlus 5.

Click to collapse



Now it's Pixel 4.

I cannot believe how underrated the pixels are.. the software and hardware are so polished / refined and high quality. 

Haptics, speakers, display, camera, face unlock, ambient eq, matte glass finish, neural core.. software improvements, eg: snappy gestures, firm touch, now playing, assistant 2.0, copy text from apps view, live transcript, and so on.

One weak point: battery life.


----------



## xocas1 (Apr 12, 2020)

DSF said:


> Now it's Pixel 4.
> 
> I cannot believe how underrated the pixels are.. the software and hardware are so polished / refined and high quality.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



At this point life, no one cares about the material or the quality of the phone, today life is based on famous and to look like a rich person, so that's why most of them buys iPhones or the expensive Samsung phones. But if you look at the money to spend on that type of phones you can buy a cheaper phone with more good performance. That's my opinion.


----------



## yule dee (Apr 30, 2020)

at first sight iPhone 4S  amazing


----------



## voyager_s (Jun 22, 2020)

For me so far I would say the honor v20. Been using it for a year and a half exactly as I write this. Battery is amazing. 2 days easily. performance terrific. Has not skipped a beat to this day. Still as snappy as ever. 

Camera very good. Not the best. I say the galaxy s8 was best point and shoot camera in any phone I have owned. However v20 is not far. It is also possibly superior in the manual modes as lots of things to tweak. I don't do any of that. I like a point and shoot with no messing around too much.

Anyway next, the LCD display is also fantastic. The first ever pin hole camera I believe. Way ahead of its time! The feel and design is Excellent in hand. The rear fingerprint sensor is fantastic to this day. 

Excellent efficient soc inside. Kirin 980 I believe. Good amount of ram. I have the 6 gig version.

Can't fault it overall. Great device. EMUI...rather magic ui as the honor devices call it, is not bad at all. Especially with an app drawer option available now. It is snappy, not bloated and has some very good theme options and features. I really like it.

As I write this I have a mate 20x on the way. I have great expectations it should surpass the v20. Really  can't fault the Huawei / Honor devices. They really are very good. Shame about this trump thing, as I really can't do without Google play services.


----------



## galaxys (Jun 22, 2020)

Now it's the OnePlus 8 Pro global model!


----------



## trevisspit (Jun 30, 2020)

*honor~*

I really enjoy honor phones
I have honor 9 lite (2 years now) and it still works well.
Also, Sony devices are pretty nice


----------



## jsusang (Jul 1, 2020)

Galaxy Note9! 
(with Android Pie...ahem...lol) 

Won an unlocked 512GB Note9 from Samsung Mobile US when they hosted the "Fill Your Phone" contest on Twitter. 

Samsung Mobile US also sent selected winners a customized case (based on entry) and Samsung sd card with the Note9.


----------



## vekatatd (Jul 3, 2020)

I love my Black Shark 2, although I don't play games


----------



## sbacham (Aug 7, 2020)

pixel 2


----------



## rootawayasus (Aug 9, 2020)

Nokia 3310! A bomb!


----------

